# 801's Projects...



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

After reading a lot of the various topics, I decided to give a go at it :biggrin: I learn better by doing anyway 

A homie at work decided to let me use his motorcycle as a guinea pig :biggrin: I started with some trim pieces


































Pics kinda suck, but they are the only ones that showed the flake.

Will post up more when I do the fenders and tank. Those will also have the flake red but will be broken by a black stripe


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks. I still have to wetsand and polish. But, they didn't come out too bad :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

looks good


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

came out good wat kind of tip did you use and how much flake im gona flake my car for the first time too


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Sep 4 2008, 12:39 PM~11517384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.4. Not as much as I thought I would have, to tell you the truth, I just kind "guesstamated" lol.



> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 4 2008, 01:43 PM~11517938
> *Looks good Homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

looks great homie keep goin you gotta a good start for a first timer!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good homie.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks fellas, the real test will be in about a week when my homie gets me his tank and 2 fenders hno:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks good! Let us know when you get the tank and fenders done.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

looks great! just make sure you stick to mini, and regular flake. that jumbo flake stuff is a pain in the ass to shoot, and it looks like pepper when there's no sun shining.


----------



## hellbilly007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Will regular size flake spray through a 1.4 tip?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Sep 6 2008, 02:08 PM~11535360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I used :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Preppin the fenders :biggrin:


























I'm going to try and spray them tomorrow. Need to stop at the supply and get some hardner :angry:

They are going to be flaked red with a black stripe :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Fenders 


















































I have some orange peel goin on and some of the flake didn't get buried. I'm gonna scuff it up Friday. Place the black stripe, and then clear it again. Should have all the flake buried, and then I'll wetsand :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks. I'm also gonna have to look into getting some tie wire or something I can use to hang from my lil sheds ceiling. Holding the parts with my left hand isn't cutting it :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 11 2008, 12:12 PM~11575617
> *Thanks. I'm also gonna have to look into getting some tie wire or something I can use to hang from my lil sheds ceiling. Holding the parts with my left hand isn't cutting it :biggrin:
> *



tell me about it. It always looks like I'm wearing a glove on my left hand. And lets not mentioned the paint on the fingernails that doesn't come off with anything!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Yep learned that after the first two pieces. When I painted the fenders I had rubber gloves and a hoodie on lol :biggrin:

Still got some flake on my hand, solvent apparently peels my skin before it takes off the flake :angry:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 12 2008, 08:37 AM~11583889
> *Yep learned that after the first two pieces. When I painted the fenders I had rubber gloves and a hoodie on lol :biggrin:
> 
> Still got some flake on my hand, solvent apparently peels my skin before it takes off the flake :angry:
> *


lol lacquer thinner doesn't do shit to me no more. neither does paint stripper. I don't even feel it. neither does the paint on my hands...lol Ima have to start wearing gloves, but I just don't like the feel of wearing gloves and holding a spray gun. I feel like i don't have complete control... maybe i'm jsut weird...lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 12 2008, 02:58 PM~11586137
> *lol lacquer thinner doesn't do shit to me no more. neither does paint stripper. I don't even feel it. neither does the paint on my hands...lol Ima have to start wearing gloves, but I just don't like the feel of wearing gloves and holding a spray gun. I feel like i don't have complete control... maybe i'm jsut weird...lol
> *


.yep your just a werdo :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Sep 12 2008, 12:58 PM~11586137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Quick question fellas:

I'm in the process of wetsanding the orange peel out of the clear with 1000 grit.

I want to check on my steps for accuracy:

>Scuff entire surface with 800.
>Lay out masking for black stripe.
>Spray stripe
>Clear entire fender
>Wetsand any orange peel.
>Polish


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Had to reclear these bastards. I didn't bury the flake, so when I wetsanded I wound up cutting the flakes which created a bunch of lil "silver" flakes :angry: Scuffed it all down, sprayed another intercoat clear with flake, and another 3 coats of straight clear.


































I'll let them "bake" tomorrow in the sun. Then the plan is to scuff the clear again, lay and spray the black stripe, add the silver pinstripes to accent the black stripe and clear these bastards again :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Stripe just sprayed :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Just finished with the clear


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks, I have some orange peel to get out, but I think they'll come out lookin good


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

No huge update here, wetsanded all of the orange peel off the front fender with 2000. Gonna pic up some polish tomorrow, see how it turns out, because as the topic title explains, this is my first attempt. Want to see how the smaller fender turns out before screwin up the bigger rear fender :biggrin:


----------



## cypress hill (Sep 8, 2008)

those look pretty nice man!! good job but i have a question wat is wet sanding do to it?? and polish?? im kinda stuck on that part.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cypress hill_@Sep 15 2008, 07:19 PM~11610400
> *those look pretty nice man!!    good job  but  i have a question  wat is  wet sanding do to it?? and polish?? im kinda stuck on that part.
> *


Wet sanding helps get rid of any imperfections such as orange peel, it levels out the clear/paint. Polish I'm hoping will bring back the shine after wetsanding :biggrin: I'm still trying to figure all of this out as well


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks damn good, especially for a newb!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks Tuna :biggrin: That name is GANGSTA :cheesy:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Looks good..Gives me hope...Gonna try and start spaying alittle.... Add to the list of many projects and skills I started and stoped at..LOL


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 15 2008, 10:36 PM~11611114
> *Thanks Tuna :biggrin: That name is GANGSTA :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS+Sep 15 2008, 11:16 PM~11612878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Picked up all of the compounds and pads. Should be ready to go when I get off work :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

just a suggestion, try using 3m perfect it 3 (or I think it might be perfect it 3000), the glaze it out with the 3m foam pad glaze with the gray foam pad.


----------



## cypress hill (Sep 8, 2008)

hahahah alright man thx oh hey what should i wet sand it with?. like wat number.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cypress hill_@Sep 16 2008, 02:58 PM~11617534
> *hahahah  alright  man    thx    oh hey what should i wet sand it with?.  like  wat number.
> *


I started with 2000 since I didn't have a huge amount of orange peel, but you could probably use 1000 maybe even 800 if you have a lot


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cypress hill_@Sep 16 2008, 04:58 PM~11617534
> *hahahah  alright  man    thx    oh hey what should i wet sand it with?.  like  wat number.
> *


start at 1200, then go over it with 1500, then 2000..... should be good.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

My first attempt at cutting and buffing. I don't think it came out too bad :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

looks great!


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

pretty clean homie.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Sep 16 2008, 06:51 PM~11619604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas, I wound up using only the finishing pad with medium and machine glaze.


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

When I painted my Lac, I had a foam pad explode and the rubber backer pad thingy removed a bunch of paint.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 16 2008, 09:14 PM~11621064
> *When I painted my Lac, I had a foam pad explode and the rubber backer pad thingy removed a bunch of paint.
> *


:0 That would suck, I was using my polisher at 1000rpm cuz I had to hold it with my left hand while I held the polisher in my right hand :ugh: I have to figure out a better way to do that :biggrin:


----------



## VegasPainter (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 16 2008, 09:32 PM~11622012
> *:0 That would suck, I was using my polisher at 1000rpm cuz I had to hold it with my left hand while I held the polisher in my right hand :ugh: I have to figure out a better way to do that :biggrin:
> *


i hold the fender between my legs so i can use two hands haha its gay but it works.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VegasPainter_@Sep 16 2008, 10:42 PM~11622099
> *i hold the fender between my legs so i can use two hands haha its gay but it works.
> *


:roflmao: I probably looked like flamingo at times


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Rear fenders...done :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

:uh: :0 NICE for ur FIRST Try


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's the gun, I've been using from Harbor Freight










Figure I'll post this as this is my second paint job :biggrin: 96 Honda Accord bumper.










Scuffed with 400 and Bulldog










White base










Cleared











Got some runs in the clear. Those can be taken care of, just glad I didn't get any in the base  The motorcycle parts were done with Omni paint, I did the bumper with Dupont. Weird thing is the paint and the clear didn't even need to be reduced as they were already hella water like :0


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 8 2009, 07:17 PM~12646245
> *Here's the gun, I've been using from Harbor Freight
> 
> 
> ...


got the same gun


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

looks like you got the touch :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

looks good . it gives others some motivation


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

looks good


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 8 2009, 08:36 PM~12646926
> *looks good  . it gives others some motivation
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

DID YOU USE OMNI FOR THE CLEAR?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2008, 01:48 PM~11617439
> *just a suggestion, try using 3m perfect it 3 (or I think it might be perfect it 3000), the glaze it out with the 3m foam pad glaze with the gray foam pad.
> *



perfect it is the best shit, dont go cheap you get what you pay for, believe me we had some cheap shit at work, some water base shit and it sucked we got the 3m perfect it shit and it works amazing!!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

and good jobs on the paint, we use omni for the cheaper paint jobs at work but ive never had any problems with it, the more u paint the more ull get that hang of everything, keep it up!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jan 8 2009, 07:35 PM~12646921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas. Still figuring shit out :biggrin: I did the Omni with the motorcycle parts and thought it came out with a good shine :dunno: This Dupont clear for the bumper was wierd, it was like shooting water :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Jan 8 2009, 07:08 PM~12646687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omni on the motorcycle parts and Dupont or at least the cheap version of Dupont on the bumper


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

which omni clear did u use the 270 or 161? ya for a cheap clear its not bad at all


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

got the same gun paid $14 bought 3 of em one for paint, primer, and clear then i just clean em all at the same time


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox+Jan 8 2009, 10:26 PM~12649048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I paid about the same, I should have got 3 :yes:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Good job, looks clean. The more you do the more comfortable you will get painting.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good homie!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got some more work lined up :0 Another motorcycle.....tank and fenders


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 9 2009, 11:40 AM~12652565
> *Got some more work lined up :0 Another motorcycle.....tank and fenders
> *


Make sure you take plenty of pics in every step :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 9 2009, 09:38 PM~12658392
> *Make sure you take plenty of pics in every step :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 4 2008, 07:43 AM~11514818
> *Thanks. I still have to wetsand and polish. But, they didn't come out too bad :biggrin:
> *


looks damn good bro :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Workin on painting my brothers TC grill to match, hopefully there will be pics tonight :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 9 2009, 10:12 PM~12658801
> *looks damn good bro :0
> *


Thx :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 10 2009, 04:41 PM~12664101
> *Workin on painting my brothers TC grill to match, hopefully there will be pics tonight :biggrin:
> *


Heres my brothers parts that I just painted :0


















My cheapy gun took a crap on me when I was spraying that fan cover, you can see some lil spots in the clear, it was kinda spattering :angry: Nothing a bit of wetsanding wont fix


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

I'm going to buy me a harbor freight gun tomorrow and gonna scoop some paint from a buddy and try to learn on my own. i'd ask my friend to teach me but that dude does it 24/7 and don't wanna make him think he;s at work when he should be chillin


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

It was worth the $20 I spent on it. I've used it on 6 different occasions. Trigger is broke, I just threw it :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jan 11 2009, 12:46 AM~12667444
> *I'm going to buy me a harbor freight gun tomorrow and gonna scoop some paint from a buddy and try to learn on my own. i'd ask my friend to teach me but that dude does it 24/7 and don't wanna make him think he;s at work when he should be chillin
> *


Hell yea homie! Just get the gun and start spraying away! best way to learn is to do it!!!! Just make sure you read the label on the paint cans and follow acordingly. Ask alot of questions on here, no need to make a mistake someone else has already done. Make a thread and start posting pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 11 2009, 12:59 AM~12667539
> *It was worth the $20 I spent on it. I've used it on 6 different occasions. Trigger is broke, I just threw it :biggrin:
> *


Trigger? did the screw fall off one one of the sides? If so then thats same thing that happen to one of my harbor freight guns. I love those for primer... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 11 2009, 12:07 AM~12667588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just went in lol :dunno: Was 20 degrees outside last night when it happened so I said fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Yet another 1st :0 Actually it was a first for my bro as he wanted to see how it would come out


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Actually bought 2 new guns, Husky, that was some type of kit. Spent $80 for it (figured $40 ea) which would be twice as much as I spent on my Harbor Freight gun. Sprays much better and as a huge plus, it doesnt leak from the tip like the Harbor Freight :cheesy:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

the rims look sick dog you better do our town cars lol black on black homie


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

What it do salt lake I lived in wvc for a few nice city Robert still have that hydro shop on redwood??


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

nice pics 801 my ride still has utah plates I lived there about 8 years ago uffin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by down79+Jan 15 2009, 04:35 PM~12715779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

All wetsanded


















1/2 polished, to dark to see the difference 









All done :biggrin:


----------



## LESMILY (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 15 2009, 11:02 PM~12719186
> *All wetsanded
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 15 2009, 10:02 PM~12719186
> *All wetsanded
> 
> 
> ...


did you do all four homie i am excited it looks good hopefully mine will come out just as clean


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 17 2009, 01:11 PM~12733293
> *did you do all four homie i am excited it looks good hopefully mine will come out just as clean
> *


That was the test one :biggrin: Hopefully we can do the other 3 tomorrow


----------



## scrapin bumpers (Oct 14, 2008)

those rims look good they came out nice but the rims look lil dull the chrome i mean did you sand it before spraying them? or what you do before putting down on the paint? i wanna paint my rims to match my car?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapin bumpers_@Jan 17 2009, 06:26 PM~12735439
> *those rims look good they came out nice but the rims look lil dull the chrome i mean did you sand it before spraying them? or what you do before putting down on the paint? i wanna paint my rims to match my car?
> *


Scuffed them up. The reason they are dull is because polishing by hand sucks ass :biggrin: Lookin into getting one of the Mothers polishing balls that can go on a drill, that should polish them out real nice


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

Good shit mando!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WHAT SIZE COMPRESOR DO YU HAVE? i ALWAYS WANTED TO TRY TO PAINT. i THINK i WILL GIVE IT A GO IN THE SUMMER TIME IN MY GARAGE. BT i WOULD LIKE TO KNOW THE WHOLE SET UP AND ALL sorry for the caps


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iHopp+Jan 17 2009, 08:45 PM~12736594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a 2X gallon Husky compressor. Paid around $200 for it at Home Depot


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 17 2009, 10:54 PM~12737181
> * Heard you are putting in work too homie :thumbsup:
> Its a 2X gallon Husky compressor. Paid around $200 for it at Home Depot
> *


  I think I wll buy the stuff Ineed now lil by lil like that it won't be a big bill in the spring time


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 17 2009, 10:05 PM~12737266
> *  I think I wll buy the stuff Ineed now lil by lil like that it won't be a big bill in the spring time
> *


I'll tell you right now that the extra $20 bucks for a Husky gun is well worth it vs a Harbor Freight one :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 17 2009, 11:58 PM~12737624
> *I'll tell you right now that the extra $20 bucks for a Husky gun is well worth it vs a Harbor Freight one :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: maybe they hav some sort of pakage deal.I willhave to go chck.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 15 2009, 11:02 PM~12719186
> *All wetsanded
> 
> 
> ...


What grit did you use as your final sand? If you use 3000 by hand it can make the polishing process a bit easier. Herd of someone using 4000 but i'm yet to try it myself.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 17 2009, 11:18 PM~12737744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2000 I think. Alot of it may of had to do with it being cold and late when I was doin it :biggrin:


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

does your compressor run constantly since its only 2 gallons? any moisture problems in the lines? looking to buy a compressor myself right now and was wondering how big of one i really need to get...........paint looks great....keep it up. :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Jan 18 2009, 04:56 PM~12742150
> *does your compressor run constantly since its only 2 gallons?  any moisture problems in the lines?  looking to buy a compressor myself right now and was wondering how big of one i really need to get...........paint looks great....keep it up. :biggrin:
> *


It's 20 something....I think 25 lol. I have a water trap at the compressor  Thx


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

lol.....i knew it wasnt 2 gallons....just forgot the "x" when typing.....have u painted a full car with it yet? any issues if so? thinking of getting the husky 2hp 30 gal at home depot....any input????


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Apparently mine is a 1.8HP, 20 Gallon, 6.1 SCFM. Works good for me. I've never attempted a full car, want to try some patterns maybe :biggrin:


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

That looks killer.... I love the tins on the bike!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

You're getting better at it Mando... I see you're starting to like painting homie... 

You might as well start on your dash now that you have the carpet out of the 68...

You're motivating me to yank my carpet and do the lowe part of my dash too :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 19 2009, 04:03 PM~12750990
> *You're getting better at it Mando... I see you're starting to like painting homie...
> 
> You might as well start on your dash now that you have the carpet out of the 68...
> ...


:yes: Its even making me some money for the '68 

That is the plan  I want to get the windshield out first though

DO IT, NO EXCUSES :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 05:07 PM~12751033
> *:yes: Its even making me some money for the '68
> 
> That is the plan  I want to get the windshield out first though
> ...


Little jobs like the ones you've been doing are great homie. Use that money to upgrade your tools (ie: paint gun, compressor etc etc).... 

Windshield shouldn't be hard to take out if it's still original. 

Have you thought of how you're going to prep the lower part of the dash where the switch and knobs are ?.... Since it's "grainy".....

I was thinking of using some paint stripper since all that is metal...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 20 2009, 06:52 AM~12758025
> *Little jobs like the ones you've been doing are great homie. Use that money to upgrade your tools (ie: paint gun, compressor etc etc)....
> 
> Windshield shouldn't be hard to take out if it's still original.
> ...


For sure. Compressor is new, guns are new  Eventually I might like to get an expensive one, but these Husky's aren't bad at all 

I'll have my homie help out with the windshield :biggrin: I'll mess something up

Not sure, didn't even realize it was metal, was almost thinkin of fiberglass to smooth it out :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 20 2009, 09:42 PM~12765859
> *For sure. Compressor is new, guns are new  Eventually I might like to get an expensive one, but these Husky's aren't bad at all
> 
> I'll have my homie help out with the windshield :biggrin: I'll mess something up
> ...


i swear you and I are on the same damn page..... When are you gonna start on yours? I was so close to gutting out my interior yesterday but we're gonna have some nice as weather these next few days. So I might wait till next weekend. Mientras I can get all the supplies.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Mando, have you ever seen "Baby Blues 68" ? That ride has a molded dash. Actually its all molded but the lower part is smoothed out. Looks really good homie.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 21 2009, 06:51 AM~12769240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The name sounds familiar, but I can't think off the top of my head of what it looks like....I'll have to find some pics


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 21 2009, 11:56 AM~12770831
> *Great minds homie.....great minds :biggrin:
> The name sounds familiar, but I can't think off the top of my head of what it looks like....I'll have to find some pics
> *


Here you go Mando.....










Ey did I ever show you the water and oil gauges I put in my dash ?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I don't like the glove box area, but I do like the setup under the stereo....he actually cut out the stereo, something I had thought about doing


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's another 2 wheels that have been done....theses ones gave me some problems on the hub, don't know if it was because I had a hard ass time scuffing them, or the paint reacted with the Bulldog :dunno: Anyways, got them fixed and cleard :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks alot homie we will have to do the other two soon they look good though


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

You're going to have to keep those white walls super clean :0


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 23 2009, 09:02 AM~12791305
> *You're going to have to keep those white walls super clean :0
> *


i know man i might have to get some like ant or go skinny but i think ill stick with fats


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Go with the skinnys :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 23 2009, 11:53 AM~12792924
> *Go with the skinnys :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


look at ants homie those have white spokes lol not the whole thing but lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 23 2009, 11:22 AM~12792633
> *i know man i might have to get some like ant or go skinny but i think ill stick with fats
> *


Keep telling yourself that when you are cleaning them :0


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 23 2009, 09:30 PM~12798028
> *Keep telling yourself that when you are cleaning them :0
> 
> 
> ...


i am going to buy some more right now lol wow i am gonna have to think real hard man read hard its just cause they have been sittin though i haven cleaned them all winter


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 24 2009, 04:48 PM~12803537
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Red woodgrain ??


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2009, 06:25 AM~12816390
> *Red woodgrain ??
> *


At least my first attempt at it :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 26 2009, 07:29 AM~12816405
> *At least my first attempt at it :0
> *


:thumbsup: 


I think I'm gonna rip out my carpet this week


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2009, 06:56 AM~12816525
> *:thumbsup:
> I think I'm gonna rip out my carpet this week
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: You gonna do a molded carpet???? Thats what I've been thinking about doing :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 26 2009, 08:55 AM~12816777
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: You gonna do a molded carpet???? Thats what I've been thinking about doing :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2009, 02:11 PM~12819492
> *:yes:
> *


Who you thinkin about goin through. I'm worried about the quality hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 26 2009, 06:15 PM~12821048
> *Who you thinkin about goin through. I'm worried about the quality hno:
> *


StockInteriors.com

http://www.stockinteriors.com/AutoCarpet.a...Id=5&ModelId=66


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 27 2009, 06:23 AM~12826921
> *StockInteriors.com
> 
> http://www.stockinteriors.com/AutoCarpet.a...Id=5&ModelId=66
> *


Pacific Blue.... :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 27 2009, 07:43 AM~12826998
> *Pacific Blue.... :cheesy:
> *


CHA CHING !!!.....


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Mando, do you have a pic of the gun you bought ?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 2 2009, 06:40 AM~12880261
> *Mando, do you have a pic of the gun you bought ?
> *


I'll try to get one for you....I thought I had one on photobucket but I thought wrong :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Sep 4 2008, 09:56 PM~11521204
> *looks good homie.
> *


nice avi :biggrin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 11 2009, 10:29 PM~12675092
> *Actually bought 2 new guns, Husky, that was some type of kit.  Spent $80 for it (figured $40 ea) which would be twice as much as I spent on my Harbor Freight gun. Sprays much better and as a huge plus, it doesnt leak from the tip like the Harbor Freight :cheesy:
> *


 Im getting ready to spray my car, I need a new gun,that husky really work good


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Feb 2 2009, 06:40 AM~12880261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sprays much better than the Harbor Freight


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: When you doing a car?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Feb 7 2009, 07:09 PM~12937176
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: When you doing a car?
> *


Never :cheesy: To hell with all that work :roflmao: I'd like to try some patterns, but doing a whole car just doesn't appeal to me :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 8 2009, 09:53 AM~12941012
> *Never :cheesy: To hell with all that work :roflmao: I'd like to try some patterns, but doing a whole car just doesn't appeal to me :biggrin:
> *


Come on I got a big platform for you :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0 Maybe :biggrin: I'll have pics tonight, got the new project in....black HD, but going with purple flake  Did the license plate holder came out pretty good


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: summer is coming quick I need paint lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 9 2009, 10:08 AM~12950187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Feb 9 2009, 10:09 AM~12950197
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup: Nice
> *


Thx


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

My car is here if your ready let me know :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's the pics


























































Testing what the flake will look like


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Just put the filler on the front fender :roflmao: Pics in a bit, just letting it dry. We'll see how it turns out :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Keep in mind this is also the 1st time I've ever attempted to fill anything as well....told ya it would be a lot of firsts :biggrin:










I may have put too much :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

Any update pics :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Today....took time off work. Hoping to have the front fender in primer so I'll have all the parts ready for paint very soon


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 11 2009, 10:24 AM~12972668
> *Today....took time off work. Hoping to have the front fender in primer so I'll have all the parts ready for paint very soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Filler on the front fender and lil cover (I don't know what it covers, lol) have been sanded down. Gonna probably run to Harbor Freight and get a cheap gun to use for the primer


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

looking good, i cant wait to get my projects in paint... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks homie, I've learned a lot in the last couple months


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Feb 11 2009, 01:30 PM~12974039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting I see :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pics of the fender and panel sanded down 










Picked up this gun for primer and possibly the flake since it has a 1.7mm tip. I'm hoping the OSF that I bought will come out better :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 11 2009, 03:58 PM~12975150
> *Pics of the fender and panel sanded down
> 
> 
> ...



PUT SOME MARBLES IN WITH THE FLAKE. HELPS KEEP IT AGITATED AND NOT SETTLING TO THE BOTTOM. GOOD LUCK. :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Feb 11 2009, 04:32 PM~12975435
> *PUT SOME MARBLES IN WITH THE FLAKE. HELPS KEEP IT AGITATED AND NOT SETTLING TO THE BOTTOM. GOOD LUCK. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the tip, I'll have to try that :cheesy: Just sprayed the first coat of primer on, gun sprayed pretty good


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Finally in primer :biggrin:


















Sand them down in a few hours :biggrin: 

Question for the veterans: Since I'm using so much flake, do I still need to use a top coat over the primer or can I intercoat the flake on the primer????


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

hey bro I am getting ready to spray my interior with a gun metal flake, my question is what are the steps after the primer, do I spray a base then the flake with intercoat clear, then clear to finish or what do I do???? any help is greatly appriciated. :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Feb 11 2009, 07:48 PM~12977494
> *hey bro I am getting ready to spray my interior with a gun metal flake, my question is what are the steps after the primer, do I spray a base then the flake with intercoat clear, then clear to finish or what do I do???? any help is greatly appriciated. :uh:
> *


I think ideally you'd prime, seal, base, intercoat w/flake, clear enough to bury the flake, wetsand, re-clear, wetsand


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks for confirming the steps, keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 11 2009, 07:43 PM~12976807
> *Finally in primer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


one of my buddies whose an oldschool painter told me you dont need to base if ur gonna cover the whole thing in flake anyways. he says black sealer would work fine. ive never tried it so dont take my word for it. :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2009, 04:12 PM~12985819
> *one of my buddies whose an oldschool painter told me you dont need to base if ur gonna cover the whole thing in flake anyways. he says black sealer would work fine. ive never tried it so dont take my word for it.  :biggrin:
> *


I'll give it a whirl tonight and let you know what happens :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 12 2009, 05:23 PM~12985898
> *I'll give it a whirl tonight and let you know what happens :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

No updates except that the parts were sanded down last night, spray sealer when I get off work, and shoot the flake :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sprayed the sealer...time for flake here hopefully spocks painter knew what he was talking about :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

And on with the flake!!!!

After the first pass over the sealer :biggrin:


















After about 3 more passes with flake, and another 4 passes of straight clear :0 Got some orange peel but I buried that shit, I learned from the 1st time that cutting into flake sucks ass :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 13 2009, 08:52 PM~12997706
> *And on with the flake!!!!
> 
> After the first pass over the sealer :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
so it worked great over the sealer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 13 2009, 08:52 PM~12997706
> *And on with the flake!!!!
> 
> After the first pass over the sealer :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 15 2009, 09:24 AM~13007829
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


hey hijo de puta :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 15 2009, 08:11 AM~13007791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Some of that flake still got cut into :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 15 2009, 04:29 PM~13010517
> *Some of that flake still got cut into :angry:
> *


How many coats do you spray over the base? What grit are you using to cut the clear? did you reclear?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 15 2009, 09:33 AM~13007865
> *hey hijo de puta  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Checking out homie putting some work in! :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 15 2009, 03:41 PM~13010591
> *How many coats do you spray over the base? What grit are you using to cut the clear? did you reclear?
> *


3-4 coats of straight clear.

2000

That is where my problem may be. I was wetsanding the clear when I hit the flake....a lot of it too 

I'm going to respray the flake, clear, then just scuff up the clear, and spray another 3-4 coats of clear. I think I should be safe this way :dunno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 15 2009, 03:42 PM~13010596
> *Checking out homie putting some work in! :biggrin:
> *


I'll be doing it all over again  You get to see me do it twice :buttkick:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking great Mando!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I guess you didn't read the last couple posts of mine did you Dave :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 15 2009, 07:00 PM~13011379
> *3-4 coats of straight clear.
> 
> 2000
> ...


Thats what im thinking.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 15 2009, 07:03 PM~13011403
> *I'll be doing it all over again  You get to see me do it twice :buttkick:
> *


Look at the bright side...You do an error on something smaller and less material waisted but you learn what works and what doesnt. Imagine cutting thru on a overall job :burn:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 15 2009, 06:03 PM~13011403
> *I'll be doing it all over again  You get to see me do it twice :buttkick:
> *


Practice makes perfect :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Feb 16 2009, 01:12 PM~13017837
> *Practice makes perfect :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


Very true :yes:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:around: :dunno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Patience homie :biggrin:


Here's what happens when you wetsand through flake 



















Oh well, for the most part they were covered, but some are still showing....good thing I only did that on the front fender :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 17 2009, 10:05 PM~13034851
> *Patience homie :biggrin:
> Here's what happens when you wetsand through flake
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK87_@Feb 18 2009, 02:45 AM~13037023
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for helpin out yesterday homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 17 2009, 11:05 PM~13034851
> *Patience homie :biggrin:
> Here's what happens when you wetsand through flake
> 
> ...


SO DID U RESPRAY IT BRO?????


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2009, 08:29 AM~13037948
> *SO DID U RESPRAY IT BRO?????
> *


:yes: And apparently the ones that I cut through are the hardest to replicate  I kinda peppered the flake on even by hand and I still wasn't able to cover them all


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 18 2009, 10:02 AM~13038211
> *:yes: And apparently the ones that I cut through are the hardest to replicate  I kinda peppered the flake on even by hand and I still wasn't able to cover them all
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

That pretty much sums it up :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut color is that..or its just strait flake over sealer :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13045012
> *wut color is that..or its just strait flake over sealer :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 18 2009, 09:12 PM~13045844
> *:yes:
> *


goodtimes buddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Wetsanded and polished


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 19 2009, 04:44 PM~13053016
> *Wetsanded and polished
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE WORK....ANY MISTAKES ON IT YOU CAN SEE BUT WE CANT? :cheesy: 

CAUSE IT LOOKS REAL CLEAN...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2009, 07:24 PM~13053854
> *VERY NICE WORK....ANY MISTAKES ON IT YOU CAN SEE BUT WE CANT? :cheesy:
> 
> CAUSE IT LOOKS REAL CLEAN...
> *


Just the cut flake  But it came out nice and smooth


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 19 2009, 06:38 PM~13053970
> *Just the cut flake  But it came out nice and smooth
> *


   VERY NICE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that thing is gunna look sic in da sun


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 07:09 PM~13054316
> *that thing is gunna look sic in da sun
> *


x2 take a pic in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 19 2009, 06:44 PM~13053016
> *Wetsanded and polished
> 
> 
> ...


fucking sweeet!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13054316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 20 2009, 04:36 PM~13062531
> *Coming soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






? how much for them batt's


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:dunno: They are for a customer, painting them to match 

Edit: Are you asking how much to paint them or how much those particular batts are? I'm charging $200 which includes the paint


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 20 2009, 06:16 PM~13063787
> *:dunno: They are for a customer, painting them to match
> 
> Edit: Are you asking how much to paint them or how much those particular batts are? I'm charging $200 which includes the paint
> *


can you also do a step by step on these please :biggrin: :biggrin: 

good topic


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2009, 11:44 PM~13072875
> *can you also do a step by step on these please :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> good topic
> *


x2000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2009, 10:44 PM~13072875
> *can you also do a step by step on these please :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> good topic
> *


:yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 22 2009, 11:42 AM~13076544
> *:yes:
> *


thanx bro


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

So I wasn't very happy with the way the polishing came out the more I looked at them, so I decided to repolish them  Came out much better


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

1st step in prepping the batts was taking the stickers off....my wifes hair dryer helped :biggrin:










As you can see, there is still some residue left over from the stickers 










Dabbed some wax and grease remover, then kinda scrubbed it with some towels, came right off :biggrin:










Tomorrow, I'll finish the wetsanding and polishing of the gas and oil tank, and start scuffing up the batts......I'll have a busy day :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 22 2009, 08:11 PM~13081063
> *1st step in prepping the batts was taking the stickers off....my wifes hair dryer helped :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just a quik question ...do you have to sand between each of the side grooves


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2009, 09:26 PM~13081316
> *just a quik question ...do you have to sand between each of the side grooves
> *


:yes: Just scuffing is required, red 3m pad. When I did my batteries I pretty much wore out my right thumbs fingernail to get into all of those grooves


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 22 2009, 10:16 PM~13082625
> *:yes: Just scuffing is required, red 3m pad. When I did my batteries I pretty much wore out my right thumbs fingernail to get into all of those grooves
> *


k thanx :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

Busy Busy :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 23 2009, 06:42 PM~13090975
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I will have the batts scuffed today when I get off work, maybe even painted....only time will tell, lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 24 2009, 12:16 PM~13097369
> *I will have the batts scuffed today when I get off work, maybe even painted....only time will tell, lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 24 2009, 10:16 AM~13097369
> *I will have the batts scuffed today when I get off work, maybe even painted....only time will tell, lol
> *


 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Waiting for the clear so I can do one more pass


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Batts scuffed 










After wax and grease remover, with 2 coats of Bulldog :0










1st coat of base 










2nd coat, color is starting to cover










2 coats of clear, with 3 on top


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 24 2009, 07:29 PM~13102724
> *Batts scuffed
> 
> 
> ...


wut colors is that ?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I would say it is a variation of a black cherry, kinda dark ass brown but it has red metallic. Its a nice color, something the customer had bought


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 24 2009, 08:33 PM~13103491
> *I would say it is a variation of a black cherry, kinda dark ass brown but it has red metallic. Its a nice color, something the customer had bought
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: great topic & nice work 
- i have been been going through the paint section for a while now and it is nice to see someone showing you dont have to start with super expensive equipment to produce some quality jobs :yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Paint work lookin good!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nothing a lil wetsanding wont fix.....unless it is flake :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 26 2009, 01:09 PM~13118880
> *Nothing a lil wetsanding wont fix.....unless it is flake :roflmao:
> *


If you can perfect the cutting and polishing you can make a job look real good!!! Just keep the runs down to a minimal and no dry spray. :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I've been lucky to not get any runs in the base  No big deal if it is in the clear


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 26 2009, 12:21 PM~13119460
> *If you can perfect the cutting and polishing you can make a job look real good!!! Just keep the runs down to a minimal and no dry spray. :biggrin:
> *


wuts that :uh:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Great topic homie...I've read all the pages....lol
Thanks for all the tips....keep us updated with your work


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm learning as I go, figure it would help others :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 18 2009, 12:05 AM~13034851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit looks great :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 27 2009, 02:18 PM~13130271
> *damn that shit looks great :0
> *


Thanks, she was happy with it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

The customer sent pics of the bike put together


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 1 2009, 11:00 PM~13149300
> *The customer sent pics of the bike put together
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looks good!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks homie  I finally got the tank from the very first job I did, the red flake. Going to start working on that here soon


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

And let the pics begin 


















Scuffed it to find the dents 


















Ground down the dents and took out the sticker since I'm pretty sure it was under clear :0


















Added the filler to help smooth everything out 


















Sanded the filler down :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2009, 07:12 PM~13158283
> *And let the pics begin
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I hope I dont do something stupid that Blueberry sees hno: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2009, 07:16 PM~13158334
> *I hope I dont do something stupid that Blueberry sees hno: :roflmao:
> *


 :guns: :guns: 

its yo ass :0 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Indeed :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2009, 09:16 PM~13158334
> *I hope I dont do something stupid that Blueberry sees hno: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2009, 09:12 PM~13158283
> *And let the pics begin
> 
> 
> ...


looking good. im doin a motorcycle tank also right now. il post pics later when its done :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

In primer, going to give it about an hour and a half before sanding it down.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

NIce


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts the plan for the new tank :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 3 2009, 08:13 PM~13171284
> *wuts the plan for the new tank :biggrin:
> *


Just finished sanding out those runs  Maybe, I'll have time tomorrow to shoot the red and flake 

Fool is still not sure how wide he wants the black stripe down the middle :buttkick:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Goes with these fenders


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 3 2009, 08:18 PM~13170682
> *In primer, going to give it about an hour and a half before sanding it down.
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of primer u using??


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2009, 08:42 AM~13176144
> *what kind of primer u using??
> *


I think its Montana????


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Red has been sprayed, flake, and now the 1st coat of clear.

Pics in awhile :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 4 2009, 04:11 PM~13181912
> *Red has been sprayed, flake, and now the 1st coat of clear.
> 
> Pics in awhile :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here they are 

Sanded down, cleaned with wax and grease remover 










Painted red 


















After 3 coats of flake, and another 4 of straight clear. Ran the clear in a few spots, but I figure the more the better. I FUCKING HATE CUTTING INTO THE FLAKE :angry: :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looks good 801


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 3 2009, 11:06 PM~13173135
> *Goes with these fenders
> 
> 
> ...


Getting better and better mando !... A pinstripe seperating both colors would look firme homie.. just a thought...

I haven't had time to pick up my gun and practice yet, but i'm itching too.. Dont think i'm gonna sell the 68 afterall.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 4 2009, 11:54 PM~13187295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fool put a silver sticker stripe between the two colors, didn't come out too bad looking.

Don't sell it


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 5 2009, 11:44 AM~13190231
> *Thx
> The fool put a silver sticker stripe between the two colors, didn't come out too bad looking.
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Some interior pieces I did today 

Pulled out all the interior trim around the windows today  Put them with the trim on the back seat and window cranks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 8 2009, 10:19 PM~13220707
> *Some interior pieces I did today
> 
> Pulled out all the interior trim around the windows today  Put them with the trim on the back seat and window cranks
> ...


lookin good


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 8 2009, 09:19 PM~13220707
> *Some interior pieces I did today
> 
> Pulled out all the interior trim around the windows today  Put them with the trim on the back seat and window cranks
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

lookin good homie for real iam glad i was there for the windows lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 3 2008, 08:39 PM~11512522
> *After reading a lot of the various topics, I decided to give a go at it :biggrin: I learn better by doing anyway
> 
> A homie at work decided to let me use his motorcycle as a guinea pig :biggrin: I started with some trim pieces
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts next :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$+Mar 10 2009, 05:22 PM~13239165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dash hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 11 2009, 05:29 AM~13245953
> *My dash hopefully :biggrin:
> *


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2009, 09:29 PM~13243956
> *wuts next :biggrin:
> *


HE'S GOIN TO HELP A FELLOW 68 IMPALA OWNER AND PAINT MY WHOLE CAR :biggrin: J/K! MAN, KEEP UP THE WORK IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Mar 12 2009, 01:47 PM~13260696
> *HE'S GOIN TO HELP A FELLOW 68 IMPALA OWNER AND PAINT MY WHOLE CAR :biggrin:  J/K!  MAN, KEEP UP THE WORK IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD!
> *


I know homie has the skillz to knock it out :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :around:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Getting there :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 13 2009, 10:32 AM~13270533
> *Getting there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: UH OH


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Mar 13 2009, 12:03 PM~13271341
> *:wow: UH OH
> *


x2 hno: hno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

^ I agree :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 14 2009, 07:44 PM~13282398
> *^ I agree :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it :biggrin: :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 14 2009, 08:44 PM~13282398
> *^ I agree :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

YES !... FINALLY !!!!!!!!!!

dude i'm about to go outside and tear my interior apart... Thanks for the inspiration mando...

What color code did you go with ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Did you smooth out the texture on the dash? (where the ignition and knobs go)


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Mar 16 2009, 10:57 AM~13294348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, decided against it


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 16 2009, 11:24 AM~13294577
> *Not sure, paint shop tried to match the exterior paint with one of those guns
> Nope, decided against it
> *


Cool !...

Cant wait to see the finished product carnal.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Me neither, should be pretty damn blue :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sin7 - Sin Siete flip upside down, it'll mess with your mente......

:around: :around: :around: :around:

It sure did :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 17 2009, 08:49 AM~13303413
> *Sin7 - Sin Siete flip upside down, it'll mess with your mente......
> 
> :around:  :around: :around: :around:
> ...


:roflmao: pretty clever huh :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 17 2009, 09:12 AM~13303560
> *:roflmao: pretty clever huh  :biggrin:
> *


Very :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

My steering wheel needed some help so now is a perfect time to try and fix it a lil bit 


































Wanted to have it smoothed out, so I put a lil filler in the grooves  Will probably need one more light application


















Heres the area that had the big chunk missing :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Back to that red motorcycle....


...I scuffed it up yesterday because foolio wanted some decals on it and I still had to do the black stripe


































Today he brought me the tank along with the decals, and this is after 4-5 coats of clear...I forgot :biggrin:


























Yes that is a tribal dragon, Honda emblem and weird flame. Thats what he wanted, so thats what he got


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

your paint is tight bro!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 19 2009, 07:07 PM~13330871
> *Back to that red motorcycle....
> ...I scuffed it up yesterday because foolio wanted some decals on it and I still had to do the black stripe
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Geez Mando, you're getting good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 19 2009, 08:07 PM~13330871
> *Back to that red motorcycle....
> ...I scuffed it up yesterday because foolio wanted some decals on it and I still had to do the black stripe
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 19 2009, 08:58 PM~13331392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Craftsmanship looks great, his selection of stickers ruin it for me though.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Mar 21 2009, 06:46 PM~13348231
> *Craftsmanship looks great, his selection of stickers ruin it for me though.
> *


And I would agree with you :yes:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's some pics after wetsand and polish


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's a pic of it all put back together


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Slightly bigger pic :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got the other wheels done couple minutes ago :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 25 2009, 06:17 PM~13389415
> *Got the other wheels done couple minutes ago :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 25 2009, 08:37 PM~13391254
> *:dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Now the passenger side can match the drivers side :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

looks good bro....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 26 2009, 09:35 AM~13395614
> *looks good bro....
> *


yea wut he sed


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Steering wheel primed and sealed 










Re-wetsanded and re-polished my dash, came out better this time around:










































Parts ready for paint:

































Parts in paint :cheesy:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

How'd you prep the wheels and how did you make sure you got full coverage with them assembled?


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 21 2009, 04:56 PM~13349187
> *Here's a pic of it all put back together
> 
> 
> ...


HARDLYADAVIDSON 

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir+Mar 29 2009, 07:50 PM~13425630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
Thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 29 2009, 10:28 AM~13422218
> *Steering wheel primed and sealed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Wetsanded and polished the glove box:









POR-15'd the passenger side:









Idea of the dash pad on the dash. Came out more of a purplish blue, while my car is a greenish blue. Kinda clashes in low light, but in the sun, they don't look bad  I guess it just gives me a different shade of blue to tie into the patterns :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREAT TOPIC KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 1 2009, 01:37 AM~13451346
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  GREAT TOPIC KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK  HOMIE
> *


X2


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING+Apr 1 2009, 02:37 AM~13451346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas, I'm learning a lot as I go :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Iam goiing to respray my cutty do I have to sand all the clear off or do you think scuff it up with some 1000


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Apr 4 2009, 04:31 PM~13483831
> *Iam goiing to respray my cutty do I have to sand all the clear off or do you think scuff it up with some 1000
> *


I was told I could do that to mine with 800, but I think 600 would be safer :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 31 2009, 09:42 PM~13448900
> *
> Idea of the dash pad on the dash. Came out more of a purplish blue, while my car is a greenish blue. Kinda clashes in low light, but in the sun, they don't look bad  I guess it just gives me a different shade of blue to tie into the patterns :biggrin:
> 
> ...


when life gives you lemons, make lemonade !... Good idea mando...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2009, 02:06 PM~13518972
> *when life gives you lemons, make lemonade !... Good idea mando...
> *


Gotta do what I can :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 8 2009, 02:45 PM~13519258
> *Gotta do what I can :biggrin:
> *


es todo


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

New project....going with a black base and a gang of red flake :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 12 2009, 07:54 PM~13556840
> *New project....going with a black base and a gang of red flake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 cant wait to see this


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 12 2009, 11:00 PM~13558098
> *:0 cant wait to see this
> *


It should be quick, got the majority of the runs out of this thing. Previous paint was horrible and it stunk while I wetsanded it....shit paint :dunno:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

How are the plastic panels holding up?

I'm contemplating flaking the dash in my daily, but I'm afraid it won't hold up well.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Apr 13 2009, 07:29 PM~13565422
> *How are the plastic panels holding up?
> 
> I'm contemplating flaking the dash in my daily, but I'm afraid it won't hold up well.
> *


Still good. I don't think there would be any problem unless you are bending them around. I used bulldog on all plastic parts


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Quick project for my homie plague, did it all today after work. Just needs to be wetsanded an polished :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 12 2009, 07:54 PM~13556840
> *New project....going with a black base and a gang of red flake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


my daughter is gonna love that shit lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Apr 15 2009, 12:19 PM~13583801
> *my daughter is gonna love that shit lol
> *


 I'll have it prepped tonight. Maybe I'll even have time to spray it for you :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

that gun holding up Mando?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 15 2009, 03:56 PM~13585880
> *that gun holding up Mando?
> *


:yes:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Trunk kit wetsanded and polished


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looks real good...nice job


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2009, 09:29 PM~13589576
> *looks real good...nice job
> *


Thanks homie, I think I'm getting a handle on the polishing


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 15 2009, 08:31 PM~13589612
> *Thanks homie, I think I'm getting a handle on the polishing
> *


well i see no problem with your work..very clean


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2009, 09:32 PM~13589634
> *well i see no problem with your work..very clean
> *


Thanks


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 15 2009, 09:31 PM~13589612
> *Thanks homie, I think I'm getting a handle on the polishing
> *


what type of rotary polisher are you using?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2009, 08:51 AM~13592858
> *what type of rotary polisher are you using?
> *


Harbor Freight :biggrin: I have a pic somewhere


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Found :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 12 2009, 10:54 PM~13556840
> *New project....going with a black base and a gang of red flake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What are you going to apply the flake with......A salt Shaker :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 16 2009, 09:42 AM~13593310
> *What are you going to apply the flake with......A salt Shaker :biggrin:
> *


:yes: A big one :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

You love that Bulldog huh? You using prep and adhesion or just adhesion? I need to find some of it locally.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Apr 16 2009, 04:14 PM~13597095
> *You love that Bulldog huh? You using prep and adhesion or just adhesion? I need to find some of it locally.
> *


Works well on the plastic and wheels :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 13 2009, 09:46 PM~13567980
> *Quick project for my homie plague, did it all today after work. Just needs to be wetsanded an polished :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks clean


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Apr 16 2009, 06:14 PM~13597095
> *You love that Bulldog huh? You using prep and adhesion or just adhesion? I need to find some of it locally.
> *


walmart bro.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$+Apr 17 2009, 12:44 PM~13606530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just get it at my paint supplier


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Was busy today. First this Honda bumper, yes it looks like the last one I did, because it is for the same guy and the same car. It got jacked, and the lil fuckers hit something which fucked up the last bumper :0 Still needs wetsanding and polish, will do that Sunday


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

2nd, the red flake bike frame, my salt shaker worked out great 

Prep and primer:


























Flake :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

nice work


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 17 2009, 10:44 PM~13611616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 17 2009, 08:49 PM~13611171
> *2nd, the red flake bike frame, my salt shaker worked out great
> 
> Prep and primer:
> ...


it looks good homie thanks alot


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Apr 18 2009, 12:23 PM~13615151
> *it looks good homie thanks alot
> *


No problem homie


----------



## pdutzel (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 17 2009, 08:49 PM~13611171
> *2nd, the red flake bike frame, my salt shaker worked out great
> 
> Prep and primer:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

page 3 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Apr 26 2009, 06:51 PM~13695675
> * page 3 :biggrin:
> *


Is your car ready :0 :dunno:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 26 2009, 07:45 PM~13696925
> *Is your car ready :0 :dunno:
> *


Working on it :biggrin:







a before just cleaned update next week


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Apr 26 2009, 09:40 PM~13697602
> *Working on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 17 2009, 09:46 PM~13611147
> *Was busy today. First this Honda bumper, yes it looks like the last one I did, because it is for the same guy and the same car. It got jacked, and the lil fuckers hit something which fucked up the last bumper :0 Still needs wetsanding and polish, will do that Sunday
> 
> *


did you use any adhesion promoter on the ABS plastic bumper?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 27 2009, 07:56 AM~13700779
> *did you use any adhesion promoter on the ABS plastic bumper?
> *


:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I love Bulldog :roflmao:


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 17 2009, 09:49 PM~13611171
> *2nd, the red flake bike frame, my salt shaker worked out great
> 
> Prep and primer:
> ...


good job like always homie!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 27 2009, 10:04 PM~13710468
> *good job like always homie!!!
> *


Thanks, gotta some fender flares that I'll be working on in the next day or two  Homie wants them black. I'm almost thinking that I should buy like a gallon of black just to have on hand :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 27 2009, 10:14 PM~13710631
> *Thanks, gotta some fender flares that I'll be working on in the next day or two  Homie wants them black. I'm almost thinking that I should buy like a gallon of black just to have on hand :dunno:
> *


MAN I JUST DID A MOTORCYCLE TANK IN ALL BLACK AND GOD DAMN IT WAS A MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!! GOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2009, 10:08 AM~13714519
> *MAN I JUST DID A MOTORCYCLE TANK IN ALL BLACK AND GOD DAMN IT WAS A MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!! GOOD LUCK  :biggrin:
> *


I don't think black was too bad. It's easier to see where you have to keep wetsanding :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 28 2009, 10:54 AM~13715027
> *I don't think black was too bad. It's easier to see where you have to keep wetsanding :biggrin:
> *


thats true. the hard part is da body work. i blocked it 3 times wit 320 and wetsanded wit 600 and i could still see some scratches!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2009, 12:02 PM~13715774
> *thats true.  the hard part is da body work. i blocked it 3 times wit 320 and wetsanded wit 600 and i could still see some scratches!!!
> *


Just spray the paint a lil thicker :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 28 2009, 12:04 PM~13715796
> *Just spray the paint a lil thicker :0
> *


true true but i think im goin wit 2 more coats of primer. :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2009, 12:12 PM~13715877
> *true true but i think im goin wit 2 more coats of primer.  :biggrin:
> *


High build :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Painted these fender flares Saturday  They have a lot of 'orange peel' but that'll get taken care of soon :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 4 2009, 01:22 PM~13780135
> *Painted these fender flares Saturday  They have a lot of 'orange peel' but that'll get taken care of soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN FENDER FLARES ARE FUCKING TRICKY TO PAINT. SINCE YOU HAVE TO HANG THEM. THEY LIKE TO MOVE WIT THE AIR FROM THE GUNS.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)




----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 4 2009, 03:18 PM~13781348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cleaned up nice


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 5 2009, 07:04 AM~13788981
> *:yessad:  :yessad: That's what I thought might have caused the orange peel....nothing wetsanding today wont fix
> Cleaned up nice
> *


i used metal clothes hangers (drycleanin hangers) since they are more rigid. so i got very minimal orange peel
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2009, 08:02 AM~13789281
> *i used metal clothes hangers (drycleanin hangers) since they are more rigid. so i got very minimal orange peel
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the tip


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 5 2009, 08:04 AM~13789298
> *Thanks for the tip
> *


anytime :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

So I finally got these parts painted along with a few others today :biggrin:










Pics. I wound up polishing out those lil aluminum pieces, they came out pretty nice.










































Painted :cheesy:









































And the lil guy wanted to take a pic :biggrin:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

What flake did you use for the bike? looks like the red I'm trying to find but everything looks too bright or has an orange hue.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 5 2009, 11:11 PM~13798974
> *What flake did you use for the bike? looks like the red I'm trying to find but everything looks too bright or has an orange hue.
> *


F-20 Red from House of Kolor


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

if u got a run or runs how do u remove just sand that spot til got and wut grit? :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 6 2009, 09:57 PM~13810119
> *if u got a run or runs how do u remove just sand that spot til got and wut grit? :uh:
> *


IF ITS CLEAR I USE 600 T0 800 TO KNOCKDOWN THE THICKEST PART THAN USE SOME 1000 AND 1500


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+May 6 2009, 09:57 PM~13810119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2009, 10:09 PM~13810871
> *IF  ITS CLEAR I USE 600 T0 800 TO KNOCKDOWN THE THICKEST PART THAN USE SOME 1000 AND 1500
> *


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

<-------What's next  :dunno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@May 14 2009, 10:42 AM~13884488
> *<-------What's next  :dunno:
> *


:0 I'm ready, just have to get Serg ready. I may be doing the purple Harley again :0 Lady is selling it to her son, but he's not getting down with the purple, lol. He want's to do gun metal gray


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 14 2009, 09:44 AM~13884502
> *:0 I'm ready, just have to get Serg ready. I may be doing the purple Harley again :0 Lady is selling it to her son, but he's not getting down with the purple, lol. He want's to do gun metal gray
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@May 14 2009, 10:45 AM~13884510
> *:0  :0
> *


It works out for me


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

HEY WHATS UP LOVE YOUR WORK !!! i got a question , what are the steps of clearing over stickers?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 15 2009, 09:38 AM~13895212
> *HEY WHATS UP LOVE YOUR WORK !!! i got a question , what are the steps of clearing over stickers?
> *


I had everything wetsanded. Placed the stickers, cleaned with wax/grease remover, and sprayed 2 really light coats of clear over them. Then went on with my regular spray pattern. Seems to have stuck :biggrin:


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 15 2009, 08:52 AM~13895343
> *I had everything wetsanded. Placed the stickers, cleaned with wax/grease remover, and sprayed 2 really light coats of clear over them. Then went on with my regular spray pattern. Seems to have stuck :biggrin:
> *


So you placed the stickers right over last coat of basecoat and the cleared right over the sticker ?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 15 2009, 11:03 AM~13895947
> *So you placed the stickers right over last coat of basecoat and the cleared right over the sticker ?
> *


It was wetsanded clear


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 15 2009, 04:35 PM~13899424
> *It was wetsanded clear
> *




oh ok gotcha , Thanks again,,,..... you doing anymore project ? :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 15 2009, 06:12 PM~13899661
> *oh ok gotcha , Thanks again,,,..... you doing anymore project ? :biggrin:
> *


Possibly a sport bike here within the week. I just finished stripping the shit paint off a different bike. Foolio is going to paint is himself but couldn't get the paint off :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

thats what im going to attempt to do this week paint a bike kandy for the first time lmaooo ...im scuuuured lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 18 2009, 10:47 AM~13919803
> *thats what im going to attempt to do this week paint a bike kandy for the first time lmaooo ...im scuuuured lol
> *


Make sure to post pics. I haven't done a kandy yet, too many cheap fools to let me practice with their materials and parts :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 18 2009, 10:06 AM~13919959
> *Make sure to post pics. I haven't done a kandy yet, too many cheap fools to let me practice with their materials and parts :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@May 18 2009, 12:59 PM~13921211
> *:roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pics of that fools tank :0 I wound up using filler on about 4-5 of the smaller dents in the area. But for what that guy paid me, I told him he can fill in the large one. That tank was beat to hell. He only wanted me to strip off the pink so I wouldn't charge him more :roflmao: Then when I dropped the parts off, he asks me, "So what do I do now, what kind of primer, whats sealer, etc?" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 18 2009, 04:14 PM~13923309
> *Pics of that fools tank :0 I wound up using filler on about 4-5 of the smaller dents in the area. But for what that guy paid me, I told him he can fill in the large one. That tank was beat to hell. He only wanted me to strip off the pink so I wouldn't charge him more :roflmao: Then when I dropped the parts off, he asks me, "So what do I do now, what kind of primer, whats sealer, etc?" :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


tell him you use rattle can primer filler and rustoleum for color :biggrin: 
what do you charge for an average size tank?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2009, 04:27 PM~13923463
> *tell him you use rattle can primer filler  and rustoleum for color  :biggrin:
> what do you charge for an average size tank?
> *


He was going to use rattle can primer :loco: I wouldn't doubt he does it for color 

For what I did, $50  I think that was too cheap :yessad:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 18 2009, 08:17 PM~13926921
> *He was going to use rattle can primer :loco: I wouldn't doubt he does it for color
> 
> For what I did, $50  I think that was too cheap :yessad:
> *


 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 18 2009, 09:17 PM~13926921
> *He was going to use rattle can primer :loco: I wouldn't doubt he does it for color
> 
> For what I did, $50  I think that was too cheap :yessad:
> *


i hate motherfuckers who dont know what they doin.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801+May 19 2009, 08:10 AM~13931481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it either, he tells me he'll do it himself, cant even take the paint off. Has no idea what to do with it now. I bet he primes it without even attempting to use a cleaner of any type, lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 19 2009, 09:05 AM~13931952
> *:|
> I don't get it either, he tells me he'll do it himself, cant even take the paint off. Has no idea what to do with it now. I bet he primes it without even attempting to use a cleaner of any type, lol
> *


that or hes gonna use thinner to clean it :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2009, 10:25 AM~13932850
> *that or hes gonna use thinner to clean it  :uh:
> *


He'll be there for awhile :biggrin: He told me right before he leaves, "if I mess it up you'll be getting a call." And I told him that if I have to fix a bunch of his mistakes, the price will be going up :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 19 2009, 10:27 AM~13932868
> *He'll be there for awhile :biggrin: He told me right before he leaves, "if I mess it up you'll be getting a call." And I told him that if I have to fix a bunch of his mistakes, the price will be going up :roflmao: :cheesy:
> *


fuck yeah!! shit prices always goes up when u have to fix there shit. i also hate it when they want to help thinking the price will be less. shit for being all in my grill wit 100,000 questions i always charge more!!


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2009, 03:27 PM~13923463
> *tell him you use rattle can primer filler  and rustoleum for color  :biggrin:
> what do you charge for an average size tank?
> *


Should have just sanded cleared and buffed lol :roflmao:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 19 2009, 09:27 AM~13932868
> *He'll be there for awhile :biggrin: He told me right before he leaves, "if I mess it up you'll be getting a call." And I told him that if I have to fix a bunch of his mistakes, the price will be going up :roflmao: :cheesy:
> *


Update us when you get it back :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 19 2009, 01:27 PM~13935069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fool will have a gang of drips and probably think, "so that's what they mean by wet." :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 19 2009, 03:21 PM~13936462
> *
> Fool will have a gang of drips and probably think, "so that's what they mean by wet." :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

What's up with some wood grain?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@May 20 2009, 01:29 PM~13947753
> *What's up with some wood grain?
> *


I need to practice with my airbrush a little bit more


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 21 2009, 07:39 AM~13956292
> *I need to practice with my airbrush a little bit more
> *


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 18 2009, 03:14 PM~13923309
> *Pics of that fools tank :0 I wound up using filler on about 4-5 of the smaller dents in the area. But for what that guy paid me, I told him he can fill in the large one. That tank was beat to hell. He only wanted me to strip off the pink so I wouldn't charge him more :roflmao: Then when I dropped the parts off, he asks me, "So what do I do now, what kind of primer, whats sealer, etc?" :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE TANK, YOU WERNT LYING ITS BEAT TO HELL :0 LIKE NEW MY ASS :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801+May 21 2009, 09:07 AM~13956535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: :werd:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:|


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nothing new here homie??? I guess everyone is broke


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 26 2009, 09:19 AM~14000137
> *Nothing new here homie??? I guess everyone is broke
> *


Need a project :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@May 27 2009, 03:33 PM~14016241
> *Need a project  :biggrin:
> *


I got two coming my way I think  What do you have in mind :0


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 5 2009, 06:31 PM~13796203
> *So I finally got these parts painted along with a few others today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What up Nate :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 28 2009, 01:07 PM~14027214
> *What up Nate :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Interior color change :0


























Now it's black :cheesy:


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

here are the pics of the ninja i painted sorry for the delay , it came out a little messed up i got alot of dirt in the paint my garage wasnt really clean but i learned from my mistakes , this is my first time spraying kandy , first time spraying paint period, im looking to pratice more though


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)




----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)




----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)




----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)




----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)




----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 29 2009, 10:50 PM~14041496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the "paint can stands". I have been there. I ended up making some stands out of scrap steel rod and they changed my life. Of course the moover either kept them or tossed them.


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

lol i know its the ghetto set up , do you have any pics of stands or do you know a place that sell them made already ?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K I N G+May 29 2009, 08:41 PM~14041385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've even used pints or quarts along with a can of metal polish :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

i found this one


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

heres the link :biggrin: 



click this


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 29 2009, 08:30 PM~14041977
> *That color is bad ass. Looks good homie
> I've even used pints or quarts along with a can of metal polish :biggrin: :yes:
> *



Thanks bro  reading this thread inspired me to paint :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 29 2009, 09:37 PM~14042071
> *i found this one
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. They had one about a month ago, for I could've sworn for $35X. It had bike parts on :dunno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 29 2009, 09:41 PM~14042143
> *Thanks bro    reading this thread inspired me to paint  :biggrin:
> *


 I'm still a novice. I still read through a lot of the topics on here. Alot of pros in this forum that help out :yes:


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

im really tempted to buy it lol ...or maybe ill just make my own much cheaper


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 29 2009, 08:44 PM~14042175
> * I'm still a novice. I still read through a lot of the topics on here. Alot of pros in this forum that help out :yes:
> *



yea your right i learned by reading up on topics like yours and many others , without everyones advice i wouldnt never had picked up a paint gun or even know where to begin


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 29 2009, 09:48 PM~14042216
> *yea your right i learned by reading up on topics like yours and many others , without everyones advice i wouldnt never had picked up a paint gun or even know where to begin
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Finished the upper part of the back seat yesterday....no pics  I'll have pics later today though :yes: The lil fold out armrest in was kinda awkward, but I think I got it all :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pics as promised :yes:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 2 2009, 07:50 PM~14076814
> *Pics as promised :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Interior is going to be finished this weekend for sure


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 5 2009, 05:40 AM~14102009
> *Interior is going to be finished this weekend for sure
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jun 5 2009, 11:33 AM~14104069
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You haven't sent pics fool :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 5 2009, 11:12 AM~14104401
> *You haven't sent pics fool :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jun 5 2009, 03:00 PM~14105740
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


:| :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 5 2009, 06:40 AM~14102009
> *Interior is going to be finished this weekend for sure
> *


:yes:

Armrests:

































Front Seat:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 6 2009, 08:48 PM~14114792
> *:yes:
> 
> Armrests:
> ...


 :0 YOU GOT MAD SKILLS AND YOU JUST GETTING STARTED I WOULD SEND PEOPLE YOUR WAY ANY DAY YOU KNOW THAT BIG DADDY THANKS


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

NICE WORK HOMIE KEEP AT IT :thumbsup: :angel: TTT :h5:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 7 2009, 01:25 PM~14118979
> *:0 YOU GOT MAD SKILLS AND YOU JUST GETTING STARTED I WOULD SEND PEOPLE YOUR WAY ANY DAY YOU KNOW THAT BIG DADDY THANKS
> *


 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague+Jun 7 2009, 02:25 PM~14118979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plague is a two-time customer :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 8 2009, 10:03 AM~14125788
> *Thanks fellas.
> plague is a two-time customer :biggrin:
> *


3X :cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 9 2009, 09:22 AM~14137173
> *3X :cheesy:
> *


:0


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)




----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I have some fenders coming in tomorrow. Fool doesn't even want any body work done to the fenders :ugh: I may just do it for practice.....but we'll see :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 10 2009, 09:23 AM~14149324
> *I have some fenders coming in tomorrow. Fool doesn't even want any body work done to the fenders :ugh: I may just do it for practice.....but we'll see :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: :biggrin: Good for practice :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jun 10 2009, 01:12 PM~14150781
> *:nono:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin: Good for practice :thumbsup:
> *


To top it off. He said he also has a bumper, hood and light covers that he wants done......if he likes my work :roflmao: I'll have to tell him that it's gonna looks like shiny dents if he don't want me to fix them :buttkick:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 10 2009, 12:16 PM~14150821
> *To top it off. He said he also has a bumper, hood and light covers that he wants done......if he likes my work :roflmao: I'll have to tell him that it's gonna looks like shiny dents if he don't want me to fix them :buttkick:
> *


As long as your part looks good I guess :dunno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

All those interior pieces I painted are finally in :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 15 2009, 08:57 AM~14193428
> *All those interior pieces I painted are finally in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801+Jun 10 2009, 04:29 PM~14152605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 16 2009, 05:56 AM~14204299
> *Fool dropped the parts off yesterday. I'll have some pics after work :biggrin: Good seeing you at the show, sorry I couldn't talk more, was running around cars
> Thanks homie
> *


:0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jun 16 2009, 10:37 AM~14205726
> *:0
> *


Me and Ant both had dirty setups :nono: :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Guy just sent me a text asking me to smooth out any dents. Now I'm going to get paid to do what I almost did for free :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 16 2009, 11:28 AM~14206201
> *Guy just sent me a text asking me to smooth out any dents. Now I'm going to get paid to do what I almost did for free :cheesy:
> *


FOR THE PINK TANK????


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 16 2009, 11:55 AM~14206481
> *FOR THE PINK TANK????
> *


Nope, for some fenders  I'll have some pics up tonight


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 16 2009, 10:28 AM~14206201
> *Guy just sent me a text asking me to smooth out any dents. Now I'm going to get paid to do what I almost did for free :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

What so if i ask you to primer my fender you will take the dents out free :biggrin: I'll bring it tonight :yes:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jun 16 2009, 04:15 PM~14208965
> *What so if i ask you to primer my fender you will take the dents out free :biggrin: I'll bring it tonight :yes:
> *


Bring it by :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here are the fenders :0


























My boy Ant welded in the holes on the drivers side fender


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 16 2009, 08:24 PM~14212066
> *Here are the fenders :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 16 2009, 06:55 PM~14210871
> *Bring it by :0
> *


When you got time let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Whenever :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 16 2009, 09:24 PM~14212066
> *Here are the fenders :0
> 
> 
> ...


what u doing to these just paint?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 17 2009, 08:32 AM~14215699
> *what u doing to these just paint?
> *


On the blue one, I'm going to just scuff it up and spray. The silver one has filler on it, so I'm probably going to strip it, primer and spray. Going black.


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I HAVE WATCHED THIS GUY FROM WHEN HE FIRST STARTED LEARNING TO PAINT HAS DONE SOME WORK FOR ME AND HE HAS CAUGHT ON QUICK HIS WORK IS GREAT AND HE DOSENT LEAVE YOU HAGING FOREVER, PRICES ARE MORE THAN FAIR, GETS IN AND OUT , NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 17 2009, 12:21 PM~14218468
> *I HAVE WATCHED THIS GUY FROM WHEN HE FIRST STARTED LEARNING TO PAINT HAS DONE SOME WORK FOR ME AND HE HAS CAUGHT ON QUICK HIS WORK IS GREAT AND HE DOSENT LEAVE YOU HAGING FOREVER, PRICES ARE MORE THAN FAIR, GETS IN AND OUT , NO **** :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 17 2009, 01:21 PM~14218468
> *I HAVE WATCHED THIS GUY FROM WHEN HE FIRST STARTED LEARNING TO PAINT HAS DONE SOME WORK FOR ME AND HE HAS CAUGHT ON QUICK HIS WORK IS GREAT AND HE DOSENT LEAVE YOU HAGING FOREVER, PRICES ARE MORE THAN FAIR, GETS IN AND OUT , NO **** :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Started the filler and blocking it them out


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 17 2009, 09:46 PM~14223623
> *Started the filler and blocking it them out
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!

heres a tank i did a month ago. 
i fucking hate doing black!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 17 2009, 10:33 PM~14224262
> *looking good!
> 
> heres a tank i did a month ago.
> ...


They definately subconsciencely (sp?) are more work. But if you want anything straight, you have to do the same steps


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 18 2009, 06:28 AM~14226152
> *They definately subconsciencely (sp?) are more work. But if you want anything straight, you have to do the same steps
> *


OH I KNOW BUT EVERYTHING IS A BITCH WIT BLACK FROME STEP ONE ALL THE WAY TO MAINTAING THAT BITCH CLEAN :angry: BUT FUCK IT CUSTOMER SAID IT WAS PERFECT. HE GOT THE BIKE FOR FREE HES ONLY PUT 700 INTO FIXXING IT UP.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 18 2009, 09:50 AM~14227195
> *OH I KNOW BUT EVERYTHING IS A BITCH WIT BLACK FROME STEP ONE ALL THE WAY TO MAINTAING THAT BITCH CLEAN  :angry:  BUT FUCK IT CUSTOMER SAID IT WAS PERFECT. HE GOT THE BIKE FOR FREE HES ONLY PUT 700 INTO FIXXING IT UP.
> *


Oh 4 sure on the maintenance. Looks good. I have a guy who wants me to do a tank in black, we'll see if he brings it by


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 18 2009, 10:07 AM~14227325
> *Oh 4 sure on the maintenance. Looks good. I have a guy who wants me to do a tank in black, we'll see if he brings it by
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sanded down the filler yesterday, also stripped down the rattle can paint on that motorcycle tank (no pics until after work). Hoped to have them all in primer tonight :biggrin:


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

looking good


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 19 2009, 05:46 AM~14237165
> *Sanded down the filler yesterday, also stripped down the rattle can paint on that motorcycle tank (no pics until after work). Hoped to have them all in primer tonight :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jun 22 2009, 10:45 AM~14261508
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Had the show Saturday and then BBQ with the family yesterday. Sorry for disappointing you :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 22 2009, 09:47 AM~14261520
> *Had the show Saturday and then BBQ with the family yesterday. Sorry for disappointing you :biggrin:
> *


No disapointment :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hey brotha....is this gun any good do u know? (GTI-620G MILLENIUM) :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 22 2009, 11:04 PM~14268608
> *hey brotha....is this gun any good do u know? (GTI-620G MILLENIUM) :uh:
> *


:dunno: :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got the fender painted and cleared yesterday


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 23 2009, 05:19 AM~14270567
> *Got the fender painted and cleared yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Working on your birthday you should charge personal holiday pay :biggrin: nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jun 23 2009, 08:51 AM~14271230
> *Working on your birthday you should charge personal holiday pay :biggrin: nice job :thumbsup:
> *


LOL, thanks homie


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

*great work homie, keep it up* :thumbsup: *i been learning alot by reading all da pages but its worth it *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 23 2009, 02:45 PM~14274302
> *great work homie, keep it up  :thumbsup:  i been learning alot by reading all da pages but its worth it
> *


I'm still learning. Cut through the paint earlier today when I was wetsanding. Thought I had 800 but apparently it was 400 :twak: I tried to reshoot it and it reacted :buttkick: I'll have it fixed tomorrow :|


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 23 2009, 09:17 PM~14278921
> *I'm still learning. Cut through the paint earlier today when I was wetsanding. Thought I had 800 but apparently it was 400 :twak: I tried to reshoot it and it reacted :buttkick: I'll have it fixed tomorrow :|
> *


 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 23 2009, 09:17 PM~14278921
> *I'm still learning. Cut through the paint earlier today when I was wetsanding. Thought I had 800 but apparently it was 400 :twak: I tried to reshoot it and it reacted :buttkick: I'll have it fixed tomorrow :|
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jun 24 2009, 09:48 AM~14282188
> *:banghead:
> *


I'm ready for your car, lol :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 23 2009, 06:19 AM~14270567
> *Got the fender painted and cleared yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


SOME SHIT I PAINTED LAST NIGHT 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14284859


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I got those bastard fenders re-cleared. No reaction, so I'm thinking I'm good  Tomorrow after work, I'll cut and buff. 

On a side note, 90 degrees feel's like hell when you haven't been in it for awhile


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 24 2009, 02:26 PM~14285316
> *SOME SHIT I PAINTED LAST NIGHT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14284859
> *


NIce :thumbsup:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 24 2009, 09:28 AM~14282508
> *I'm ready for your car, lol :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


Ready to do some candy green :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 24 2009, 03:26 PM~14285316
> *SOME SHIT I PAINTED LAST NIGHT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14284859
> *


I like it :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Fixed and finished the fenders last night :biggrin: They look good at about 5 feet. Fool didn't want me to do the body work or wetsanding because he didn't want to pay for it.

I did wind up doing a lil bit just because they would've came out really bad looking. But I know now that I could've made them coming out looking real good had I blocked them down a few times :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jun 24 2009, 10:13 PM~14289673
> *Ready to do some candy green :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sure :ugh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

New project pics :biggrin:










































































Gotta work on the right side a bit more, have to make a smoother transition


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

you forgot to fix the dent :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 29 2009, 10:35 AM~14328085
> *New project pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 29 2009, 11:10 AM~14328404
> *you forgot to fix the dent :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

In primer :biggrin:


















Block and paint tomorrow :cheesy:

This is as good as it's getting.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 25 2009, 07:34 AM~14292403
> *Fixed and finished the fenders last night :biggrin: They look good at about 5 feet. Fool didn't want me to do the body work or wetsanding because he didn't want to pay for it.
> 
> I did wind up doing a lil bit just because they would've came out really bad looking. But I know now that I could've made them coming out looking real good had I blocked them down a few times :happysad: :biggrin:
> ...


Sucks when you are a painter that takes pride in your work...but sometimes people just want a quick job and dont care much for final results... Bad ass work homie!!!! Doin your thang on the bike tanks :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 29 2009, 08:59 PM~14335190
> *In primer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats good enough..
that tank was totaled out to begin with


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jun 29 2009, 10:01 PM~14335217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Painted and cleared :biggrin:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 30 2009, 06:33 PM~14344870
> *Painted and cleared :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i aint gonna lie homie, for a beginner you got mad skills, i cant wait to see you try some WHOLE cars


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 30 2009, 09:33 PM~14344870
> *Painted and cleared :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Better be getting paid man! Shops make some good dough on bikes. Fucking cost the same to paint a car and Harley.

Looks great, black is a pain in the ass too.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss+Jun 30 2009, 08:03 PM~14345217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting paid a lil bit, trying to build up examples on my website so that people can get an idea of the work I do. I'm doing it in a shed in the back of my house. I hope to convert my other smaller shed into a booth but gotta get some more money coming in.

I must be getting all of the tight wads, lol. I have a fender coming in tomorrow, hopefully. I think he said it was a Soft tail which I'm assuming is a Harley :biggrin:

Thanks again


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 30 2009, 06:33 PM~14344870
> *Painted and cleared :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah man you got skills, dont be bashful tell these fuckers to pay up, i juss did a fender for a friend cand charged 200, juss for the fender, and that was already preped, all i had to do was paitn clear sand buff


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 30 2009, 06:33 PM~14344870
> *Painted and cleared :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss+Jun 30 2009, 09:19 PM~14346193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

i just did a bike a few months ago and all black so i know that was a pain in the ass. looks good homie.


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

nope mayne, i normally charge 150-200 per sprayable panel , i mean after i buy my supplies i already spent almost 100 just for the qrt of paint and qrt of clear with activator, so im not really making that much, i usually make are ound 100-125 profit


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

for real, theres a fine line between hooking a friend up and just plain giving stuff away, i mean i will be down for any homie if we are tight like that but if its juss a fool of the street then i make sure i get my money, your work is way to nice to be doing shit for 75 dollars,
i woulda atleast went like 150 on that fender, i mean it would prolly been 200 or better at a shop

see the problem with that is every one wants the same deal as the guy you hooked up, and being a business man my self, (and im sure others will agree) the people you hook up with the best deal are the deals that come back to bite you in the ass, like that fender you said 75, and shit got fucked up and you had to take more time to redo it, ya know what im saying, i once did a whole harley for a friend for 250 dollars (when i first started) it looked great but had one run underneath the tank (on the bottom side where it slides over the frame) and he bitched about it until i repainted it, so i said i will never do that again

but your work is good man,


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss+Jul 1 2009, 01:35 AM~14348675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'll definately be charging more here soon. I'm only doing the cheap stuff to get some more examples out there


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 1 2009, 01:37 AM~14348685
> *for real, theres a fine line between hooking a friend up and just plain giving stuff away,  i mean i will be down for any homie if we are tight like that but if its juss a fool of the street then i make sure i get my money, your work is way to nice to be doing shit for 75 dollars,
> i woulda atleast went like 150 on that fender, i mean it would prolly been 200 or better at a shop
> 
> ...


1st bike i did was for 200 and had to repaint the front fender 2x after burning the clear while wetsanding. i'll never do it for that cheap again. more work then a mofo.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 1 2009, 08:05 AM~14349595
> *1st bike i did was for 200 and had to repaint the front fender 2x after burning the clear while wetsanding.  i'll never do it for that cheap again. more work then a mofo.
> *


I'm starting at $400 for a tank and both fenders, sounds like I'm still too cheap :cheesy:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 1 2009, 07:05 AM~14349595
> *1st bike i did was for 200 and had to repaint the front fender 2x after burning the clear while wetsanding.  i'll never do it for that cheap again. more work then a mofo.
> *


i know man, those are the ones that come back to bite ya lol got any pics of your work?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

i have pics around here somewhere


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

added some pearl patterns the other day , this is my car


































































i'll cut and buff after a couple of days. :biggrin:

here is a pic of the bike after it was put back together, sorry deleted progress pics.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

more pics of doing the paint on my car in my build up thread
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=403250&st=0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 1 2009, 11:39 AM~14351419
> *added some pearl patterns the other day , this is my car
> 
> 
> ...


  I want to start messing around with some pearls and patterns real quick :yes:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 1 2009, 12:06 PM~14351684
> *  I want to start messing around with some pearls and patterns real quick :yes:
> *


not as difficult as i thought it would be. i could have dusted the pearl on lighter, but i wanted it to standout. even without the light. in person it looks much better.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 1 2009, 12:08 PM~14351718
> *not as difficult as i thought it would be. i could have dusted the pearl on lighter, but i wanted it to standout. even without the light.  in person it looks much better.
> *


Same process as flake right, intercoat clear


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 1 2009, 12:15 PM~14351783
> *Same process as flake right, intercoat clear
> *


not sure if there is a right process with the pearl. many people do it many ways. the painter at the shop where i bought the pearl told me to spray the pearl and then clear within a hour or so. 
so i masked off my patterns, sprayed the pearl, then unmasked the pattern and cleared the trunk lid. 

if i did this wrong someone please correct me before someone else does it this way.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 1 2009, 11:06 AM~14351684
> *  I want to start messing around with some pearls and patterns and candies real quick :yes:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 1 2009, 10:39 AM~14351419
> *added some pearl patterns the other day , this is my car
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good homie


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 1 2009, 01:09 PM~14352401
> *lookin good homie
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Jul 1 2009, 12:19 PM~14351817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Finished cut and buff


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Came out real good!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Quick repeat question in case I don't get a response in the topic I made:

Do I have to treat polyester basecoat any different than any other. I couldn't find anything on the Omni or DBC containers stating that it was polyester?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 07:37 PM~14356243
> *Came out real good!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 1 2009, 07:34 PM~14356204
> *Finished cut and buff
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

nice !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 1 2009, 08:47 PM~14357066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks to fleetwoodpimpin, my concerns over the paint the guy brought me have been put to rest.

Pics of a Harley rear fender will be posted tonight :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 1 2009, 07:34 PM~14356204
> *Finished cut and buff
> 
> 
> ...


looking sweet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

The newest project, 1995 Softail fender:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

careful when you buff that fukker. last one i did the buffer pad grabbed the fender and flung it. had to rebuff after fixing the scratches.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 3 2009, 11:49 AM~14372242
> *careful when you buff that fukker. last one i did the buffer pad grabbed the fender and flung it. had to rebuff after fixing the scratches.
> *


Yeah, the last fender I did, tore up my previous finishing pad :tears:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 1 2009, 06:34 PM~14356204
> *Finished cut and buff
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KEEP GETTING BETTER


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Great thread, I read through the first 18-20 pages or so. Lots of inspiration here, makes me wanna try it. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 6 2009, 12:33 AM~14390392
> *Great thread, I read through the first 18-20 pages or so. Lots of inspiration here, makes me wanna try it. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Painted and cleared last night


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 7 2009, 07:37 AM~14400869
> *Painted and cleared last night
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

cant wait to see it cut and buffed, be carefull when you buff the fenders, they can be a pain in the ass,


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 7 2009, 06:37 AM~14400869
> *Painted and cleared last night
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 7 2009, 02:15 PM~14403771
> *cant wait to see it cut and buffed, be carefull when you buff the fenders, they can be a pain in the ass,
> *


Wait no longer. Wasn't too bad, I laid out some old tshirts across some wood planks and placed it on that so it wouldn't scratch :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Jul 7 2009, 07:37 AM~14400869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looks good :cheesy:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

looks mad good homie :thumbsup: like it alot


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Jul 7 2009, 10:00 PM~14407903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Guy that I did the black tank for wound up bringing me the rest of the parts last Friday, but I went camping :biggrin: I'll start working on these tonight, I've already removed the stickers and scuffed them :yes:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

sweet sweet, keep rollin in the business, and making that paper


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 8 2009, 01:05 PM~14412820
> *sweet sweet, keep rollin in the business, and making that paper
> *


Have to do something. I'm tired of my regular 6-230 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Parts are in primer


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 8 2009, 08:37 PM~14417833
> *Parts are in primer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

looking good so far, cant wait to see it all done


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks. I hope to have it painted and cleared today after my day job :biggrin:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

nice nice hop to it lol jk, but it will look sick im sure, i have faith in ya


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

prep work looks good 801. did you have to use a plastic adhesive promoter for those parts?


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, you have me wanting to mail you pieces to paint. Too bad I don't have any money.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Painted and cleared


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

lookin good homie, cant wait to see it cut and buffed, looks wicked good though, no how much did u charge, please dont tell me you cock blocked your self again lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Jul 9 2009, 03:14 PM~14425532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I did, lol. $250 :burn:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

was that for the tank as well? cuz if so then yeah u did get burnt lol, but juss for the fenders i guess it isnt too bad, depends on how much u get the stuff for, but i knopw you must have spent close to 100 with the hardner for the clear and clear and paint and primer


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 10 2009, 05:29 AM~14431970
> *Painted and cleared
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DID THIS SINCE I LEFT :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 10 2009, 06:04 PM~14437854
> *was that for the tank as well? cuz if so then yeah u did get burnt lol, but juss for the fenders i guess it isnt too bad, depends on how much u get the stuff for, but i knopw you must have spent close to 100 with the hardner for the clear and clear and paint and primer
> *


:tears: Black paint was left over from the fender job, I'm thinking around $50-60 worth of materials :dunno:

But yes, that is the last thing I do that cheap. I'm going to stick to my guns on $450 per bike now for a straight color :guns:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 10 2009, 08:39 PM~14439001
> *YOU DID THIS SINCE I LEFT :0
> *


:no: That was yesterday  Today while you were by, I wetsanded, and started the polishing. All done, homie came by and picked them up and was happy with them :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE,TTT


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

looks good man, 50 -60 dollars in materials aint bad, keep doing your thing, looks good


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 10 2009, 08:17 PM~14439286
> *:no: That was yesterday  Today while you were by, I wetsanded, and started the polishing. All done, homie came by and picked them up and was happy with them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE MY CHAIR IN THIS PICTURE hno: :nosad: :rant: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 11 2009, 09:02 PM~14446026
> *I SEE MY CHAIR IN THIS PICTURE hno:  :nosad:  :rant:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pedal car coming soon with patterns


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 14 2009, 04:15 PM~14472389
> *Pedal car coming soon with patterns
> *


 :0 :0 :0 cant wait to see


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

awww so u admit your a pedal-phile :scrutinize: 




jk can wait to see the pedal with patterns on the metal


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jul 14 2009, 04:40 PM~14472685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :cheesy:
Same here


Quick question, does different colors under a candy coat really matter? Or does it wind up setting up the tone of the candy?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pics of the pedal car as I got it 


























Tested my airbrush for the patterns. Didn't come out too bad. More patterns to come


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14439270
> *:tears: Black paint was left over from the fender job, I'm thinking around $50-60 worth of materials :dunno:
> 
> But yes, that is the last thing I do that cheap. I'm going to stick to my guns on $450 per bike now for a straight color :guns:
> *


Good to see you are going to up your prices! Good thing about that is you can now concentrate on quality jobs and you know anything you put your name on will be of quality work  

With the portfolio of the work you have done i'm sure you wont have a problem with the asking price


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 14 2009, 03:50 PM~14472813
> *Me neither
> :yes: :cheesy:
> Same here
> ...


the different colors changes the tone, so if you want it to look like all different shades of the candy then u have to change up the colors you do the patterns with :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Okay, but the same rules of mixing colors don't really apply, right? Blue + Yellow = Green


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

you mean if you lay blue and then yellow candy over it right? , no it wont turn green it will juss look like a real dark shade of yellow, i mena i never had an issuee with it anyways,


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 15 2009, 02:02 PM~14483215
> *you mean if you lay blue and then yellow candy over it right? , no it wont turn green it will juss look like a real dark shade of yellow, i mena i never had an issuee with it anyways,
> *


Right, I just didn't want some weird ass color being the result after I applied the candy :roflmao:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 15 2009, 01:23 PM~14483436
> *Right, I just didn't want some weird ass color being the result after I applied the candy :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 14 2009, 07:50 PM~14474815
> *Pics of the pedal car as I got it
> 
> 
> ...


you ever done patterns????


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jul 15 2009, 03:36 PM~14484248
> *:0
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 15 2009, 04:36 PM~14484882
> *you ever done patterns????
> *


Nope, but I'm attempting to learn quick


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 15 2009, 07:36 PM~14487306
> *Nope, but I'm attempting to learn quick
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 15 2009, 07:36 PM~14487306
> *Nope, but I'm attempting to learn quick
> 
> 
> ...


loks real good man cant wait to see it finished, but remember candy can be tricky, to much in one spot will maek it appear to be darker and be blotchy


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 15 2009, 09:07 PM~14487645
> *loks real good man cant wait to see it finished, but remember candy can be tricky, to much in one spot will maek it appear to be darker and be blotchy
> *


That's what I've read :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 15 2009, 08:49 PM~14488084
> *That's what I've read :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: Can't wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jul 15 2009, 10:00 PM~14488209
> *:yes: Can't wait to see it done :thumbsup:
> *


Me too, I spent two hours or so on that :around:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

it will look good homie, i have faith in ya,


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 16 2009, 08:47 AM~14491234
> *it will look good homie, i have faith in ya,
> *


hno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 15 2009, 08:36 PM~14487306
> *Nope, but I'm attempting to learn quick
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Mas


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

like the water droplets looks sick


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

i"ll be starting my caddy real soon


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss+Jul 16 2009, 10:02 PM~14498790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 16 2009, 08:43 PM~14497883
> *Mas
> 
> 
> ...


chingon  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looking good


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Added a lil flake


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 17 2009, 07:39 PM~14507916
> *Added a lil flake
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 17 2009, 08:39 PM~14507916
> *Added a lil flake
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

dam u scuba steve, everytime i see u were the last one to post i rush in here to see the finished product and it isnt done yet lol, dont rush it for me lol it loooks like its gonna be hella sick, i really cant wait to see it,i keep loggin on like every hour to see if u finished it yet lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

lol, I'm fuckin slow when it come to messing around with that tape :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Did some more with the water drops on the hood, some of them rubbed off when I was cleaning the the flake that went everywhere 










Taped off and did some more on the "passenger side" :biggrin:










Still have to do the other side, probably tomorrow


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

looks sick
the lil mother father its for better not trash it lol after all that time into it


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 21 2009, 01:38 AM~14534782
> *looks sick
> the lil mother father its for better not trash it lol after all that time into it
> *


What if the lil guy built it to ride it :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 20 2009, 09:14 PM~14531933
> *Did some more with the water drops on the hood, some of them rubbed off when I was cleaning the the flake that went everywhere
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NOT BAD FOR THE FIRST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jul 21 2009, 04:17 PM~14541050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks....got the "drivers" side done :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 21 2009, 04:56 PM~14542033
> *Thanks....got the "drivers" side done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: whens the kandy goin on :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 21 2009, 06:04 PM~14542115
> *:cheesy: whens the kandy goin on :0  :biggrin:
> *


As soon as I get it  I got to put the lil boys name on the back, Chevy :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 21 2009, 08:09 PM~14544108
> *As soon as I get it  I got to put the lil boys name on the back, Chevy :0
> *


u da man


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I wouldn't say that :biggrin: I'm gonna do the name thing, or at least attempt it :happysad: Then I'm gonna put some intercoat over everything to protect it for the Kandy


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 21 2009, 08:39 PM~14544478
> *I wouldn't say that :biggrin: I'm gonna do the name thing, or at least attempt it :happysad: Then I'm gonna put some intercoat over everything to protect it for the Kandy
> *


 :cheesy: post the tape stage for that


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 21 2009, 10:02 PM~14544767
> *:cheesy:  post the tape stage for that
> *


Sure thing :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 22 2009, 05:18 AM~14547063
> *Sure thing :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pedal car will be placed on hold for now, until the Kandy comes in :biggrin: 

Tacoma hood coming starting tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

dam im at teh same point with my friends lowrider dakota project, i did the body and primed it and blocked it and reprimed it, now im juss waiting for the paint to come in, i shoulda took my time, now its gonan tie up my garage for a few more days


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

Changed the name on me :dunno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss+Jul 22 2009, 09:52 PM~14555547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gotta keep you on your toes :biggrin:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

i really cant wait to see this pedal car,


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 23 2009, 12:33 PM~14560451
> *i really cant wait to see this pedal car,
> *


That makes 2 of us :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jul 22 2009, 09:21 PM~14555932
> *Changed the name on me :dunno:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's the Tacoma hood. This one was a quick job. Guy only wanted the top and sides done 


















Painted and cleared. Still need to be cut and buffed


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

nice


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Hood pics in a bit :biggrin:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

post the pics nucca lol jk, the hood looks great cant wait to see it all buffed out


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here they are


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looks good


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 27 2009, 08:26 PM~14598636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know when you are ready


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts next??? :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 28 2009, 09:39 PM~14610561
> *wuts next??? :cheesy:
> *


:dunno: Still have to get "CHEVY" on the back of the pedal car


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 29 2009, 05:30 AM~14613451
> *:dunno: Still have to get "CHEVY" on the back of the pedal car
> *


 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm probably going to work on that tonight lol, I didn't do anything yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 31 2009, 08:42 AM~14636890
> *I'm probably going to work on that tonight lol, I didn't do anything yesterday :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pedal Car update: Haven't done shit :cheesy: But I did pick up the Kandy Tangerine today 

Also have a new project that got dropped off today :biggrin: I'll start on this tomorrow


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got them all scuffed up. The letters took me forever  I used a heat gun, didn't help much. I tried wax and grease remover, nada. Same with the reducer


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

lookin good so far cant wait to see it, whats the plans with these parts?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Going all black....I know...real original :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 6 2009, 07:39 AM~14691504
> *Going all black....I know...real original :biggrin:
> *


all black is a pain in the ass, but i'm sure you'll do fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 6 2009, 03:41 PM~14696159
> *all black is a pain in the ass, but i'm sure you'll do fine.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Couple pics, I just realized I didn't take any pics of the tank


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

thats juss the single stage right? no clear yet?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Aug 7 2009, 12:51 PM~14703683
> *thats juss the single stage right? no clear yet?
> *


Nope, these are regular base and clear


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I bought a quart to try on a fender I bought for practice. Just wanted to get clarification on when to clear


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 7 2009, 10:54 PM~14708469
> *I bought a quart to try on a fender I bought for practice. Just wanted to get clarification on when to clear
> *


you clear it after it dries and you wetsand it wit at least 800 or 1000 then u clear it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 7 2009, 11:50 PM~14708931
> *you clear it after it dries and you wetsand it wit at least 800 or 1000 then u clear it.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




I have most of the bike wetsanded down. I'll take pics tomorrow. Then I'll polish. Then take pics again :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Wetsanded 

























































Started the polishing. Told the guy he is going to have to put the bike together and bring back, cuz I couldn't polish the parts worth shit


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

^^^ Guy came and picked up those parts today...so it was time to get back on the pedal car 


























Going to do the water drops in the center tomorrow :biggrin:

A lil chrome


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

dam homie hmmm i think the pedal car project has gone on long enough, now post some dam pics









lol jk 
that shit looks sick :thumbsup:
i really cant wait to see it after the candy

did the candy even arrive yet?

but anyways the build looks good, the bike didnt come out bad though


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 10 2009, 07:14 PM~14729979
> *^^^ Guy came and picked up those parts today...so it was time to get back on the pedal car
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie thats nice lets do a big car now i'll help


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss+Aug 10 2009, 09:51 PM~14731076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 11 2009, 05:22 AM~14733563
> *Why post pics when you can't even see the candy in the pic above :loco: :roflmao:
> :0
> *


sorry i caught that right after i posted the comment, i juss scrolled down real quick and only saw thw bike at first, then i posted it and looked at what i wrote and saw that the candy was there :banghead:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss+Aug 11 2009, 02:00 PM~14736827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:

Intercoat clear. Hope to have the Kandy on tomorrow hno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 11 2009, 10:57 PM~14742787
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Intercoat clear. Hope to have the Kandy on tomorrow hno:
> ...


damn tampico on sale for .99 :0 :cheesy: get me a coupe gals :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 12 2009, 09:21 AM~14745315
> *damn tampico on sale for .99  :0  :cheesy:  get me a coupe gals  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 11 2009, 09:57 PM~14742787
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Intercoat clear. Hope to have the Kandy on tomorrow hno:
> ...


its 2morro :0 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 12 2009, 07:49 PM~14750952
> *its 2morro :0  :0
> *


:twak: Internet at home has been down and I forgot to take the pics off my camera 

I ran the candy pretty bad on the seam between the fenders and body  I'll wetsand the runs down today and shoot some more and hopefully not go through that again :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 13 2009, 06:12 AM~14755097
> *:twak: Internet at home has been down and I forgot to take the pics off my camera
> 
> I ran the candy pretty bad on the seam between the fenders and body  I'll wetsand the runs down today and shoot some more and hopefully not go through that again :biggrin:
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 13 2009, 09:13 AM~14756084
> *:burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


My thoughts exactly  I'll wetsand the runs down today after work and put a few more coats of candy


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 13 2009, 09:47 AM~14756406
> *My thoughts exactly  I'll wetsand the runs down today after work and put a few more coats of candy
> *


candy is one of the things i really dont like doin but as they say practice makes perfect


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 13 2009, 11:34 AM~14757422
> *candy is one of the things i really dont like doin but as they say practice makes perfect
> *


Are all candys as thin as the tangerine? This lil car is going to need a few more coats :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 13 2009, 05:12 AM~14755097
> *:twak: Internet at home has been down and I forgot to take the pics off my camera
> 
> I ran the candy pretty bad on the seam between the fenders and body  I'll wetsand the runs down today and shoot some more and hopefully not go through that again :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

damn bro you're moving quick !!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 13 2009, 10:55 PM~14765211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NUTTIN A LIL PINSTRIPING AND GOLD LEAFING CANT HIDE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 14 2009, 07:18 AM~14767270
> *NUTTIN A LIL PINSTRIPING AND GOLD LEAFING CANT HIDE
> *


yep..

you gotta be real carefull on these pedal cars.. those spots will run quick..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2009, 10:22 AM~14768308
> *yep..
> 
> you gotta be real carefull on these pedal cars.. those spots will run quick..
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2009, 10:22 AM~14768308
> *yep..
> 
> you gotta be real carefull on these pedal cars.. those spots will run quick..
> *


run quicker than a ***** who just stole something :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Aug 14 2009, 06:34 AM~14766795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did it on both sides, so your statement has been validated :cheesy:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 13 2009, 09:55 PM~14765211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it doesnt look bad, shit every one makes mistake, if those are the only spots then its ok , juss try to lightly scuff them out of there, and then pinstripe liek homie said, you'll be ok, but other then the runs :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 14 2009, 10:22 AM~14768856
> *run quicker than a ***** who just stole something    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Aug 14 2009, 01:43 PM~14770170
> *it doesnt look bad, shit every one makes mistake, if those are the only spots then its ok , juss try to lightly scuff them out of there, and then pinstripe liek homie said, you'll be ok, but other then the runs  :thumbsup:
> *


Looks can be deceiving  I attempted to wetsand down the runs. I don't know if I just went through too quick or it has to do with how thin the candy was, but it made significantly noticable lighter spots :angry: I'm thinking about doing a metallic gold base for cover up. Candy. New patterns. Candy again for the fenders :biggrin:

Homie broght back his Ninja all put together. Time to wetsand and buff tomorrow


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

cant wait to see the bike when its finished, yeah that sucks when shit happend like that, i juss did a job for a friend and he wanted his truck gunmetal grey, i got half way threw the job and ran outta paint, which i knew i would and i told him that, so now in a panic we had to go locally, they matched the paint i finished , it came out really nice ecept for when i took off the plastic from the whole truck and found out the door and front fender on the passenger side was a way darker and different color, it looked the same in the can but sparayed way different


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

^^^That sucks


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

looking good


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 17 2009, 09:32 PM~14799748
> *^^^That sucks
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU PUTTIN DOWN OUT HERE


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K I N G+Aug 18 2009, 07:44 AM~14802415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

looks good


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 19 2009, 05:19 AM~14813963
> *Thanks fellas
> *


----------



## GHO$T (May 20, 2009)

when u going to start doing cars.lookin to get the 66 imp done here soon.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GHO$T_@Aug 19 2009, 06:34 PM~14820638
> *when u going to start doing cars.lookin to get the 66 imp done here soon.
> *


Very soon homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I picked up some gold and silver base yesterday, plus I'm off all next week  The pedal car is definately on the agenda


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 25 2009, 01:26 PM~14876669
> *I picked up some gold and silver base yesterday, plus I'm off all next week  The pedal car is definately on the agenda
> *


 hno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 25 2009, 08:29 PM~14880474
> *hno:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:around:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Time to get on the pedal mañana


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 30 2009, 10:34 PM~14931309
> *Time to get on the pedal mañana
> *


BOUT GOD TIME!! :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Don't get your hopes up, this bastard is going to get completely redone


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 31 2009, 09:26 PM~14942333
> *Don't get your hopes up, this bastard is going to get completely redone
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: wtf! ok if you say so we will wait.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 1 2009, 12:20 PM~14947872
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  wtf!  ok if you say so we will wait.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pics tonight


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 1 2009, 08:45 PM~14954073
> *Pics tonight
> *


must be later 2nite :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 1 2009, 10:18 PM~14954611
> *must be later 2nite :uh:
> *


:biggrin: Or tomorrow which is now today :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I also worked on that fender a bit


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 2 2009, 08:29 AM~14957437
> *:biggrin: Or tomorrow which is now today :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


SO DID U BURN URSELF WIT DA STRIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Only a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 2 2009, 10:11 AM~14958910
> *Only a lil bit :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 2 2009, 07:31 AM~14957444
> *I also worked on that fender a bit
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF BIKE IS THIS FROM


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 3 2009, 07:43 AM~14967926
> *WHAT KIND OF BIKE IS THIS FROM
> *


I was told it would fit a 91-97 Sportster? Person I got it from had shortened it.


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 2 2009, 07:29 AM~14957437
> *:biggrin: Or tomorrow which is now today :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


wow
:wow: like that huh


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

any updates


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I spent a couple hours on it today trying to smooth out the imperfections in the sides. I'll take some pics tomorrow, I've been slackin


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Sep 10 2009, 10:34 PM~15046149
> *wow
> :wow: like that huh
> *


Yes sir, thanks for the tips homie


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 11 2009, 11:29 PM~15058078
> *I spent a couple hours on it today trying to smooth out the imperfections in the sides. I'll take some pics tomorrow, I've been slackin
> *


 :yessad: :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 12 2009, 12:29 AM~15058078
> *I spent a couple hours on it today trying to smooth out the imperfections in the sides. I'll take some pics tomorrow, I've been slackin
> *


:yessad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801+Sep 12 2009, 09:01 PM~15063013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick: I realized I didn't take the pics. Will have them up tonight, I promise lol. I also just got in a new project. Honda VTX getting redone flat black


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 14 2009, 05:26 AM~15073982
> *:buttkick: I realized I didn't take the pics. Will have them up tonight, I promise lol. I also just got in a new project. Honda VTX getting redone flat black
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 14 2009, 08:43 PM~15081702
> *
> *


soon homie lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 14 2009, 08:27 PM~15082456
> *soon homie lol
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Just a lil more smoothing out, and glaze putty and I'll be ready for primer


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 14 2009, 09:24 PM~15083408
> *Just a lil more smoothing out, and glaze putty and I'll be ready for primer
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here is the VTX that I'm going to redo in flat black


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 14 2009, 09:34 PM~15083544
> *Here is the VTX that I'm going to redo in flat black
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 14 2009, 10:34 PM~15083544
> *Here is the VTX that I'm going to redo in flat black
> 
> 
> ...


you know flat black is just as much as a pain in the ass as gloss black?

good luck homie, you gots some skills, you'll do good.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Sep 14 2009, 10:38 PM~15083595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would've thought it be a bit easier, but it'll get taken care of 

Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Been sick, attempted to take off the front fender but realized I'm going to have to get a jack. It's necessary so I'll get one tomorrow  Hopefully some real progress manana since I only really took off the fender brackets and calipers :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 15 2009, 07:32 PM~15092501
> *Been sick, attempted to take off the front fender but realized I'm going to have to get a jack. It's necessary so I'll get one tomorrow  Hopefully some real progress manana since I only really took off the fender brackets and calipers :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 15 2009, 08:35 PM~15092526
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I have to take the front wheel off just to get the bastard off :twak:  Oh well, at least I charged him to do it :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 15 2009, 09:49 PM~15094502
> *I have to take the front wheel off just to get the bastard off :twak:  Oh well, at least I charged him to do it :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Sep 16 2009, 11:49 AM~15098850
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW+Sep 16 2009, 12:49 PM~15098850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Went and got the jack yesterday. Will get on it today after work


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 17 2009, 06:00 AM~15106195
> *Went and got the jack yesterday. Will get on it today after work
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 17 2009, 10:08 PM~15114063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bad ass bro.... Do your thing homie.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Wetsanded down the base/sealer that was used to create the "flat" black appearance. No clear was used so that made a mess.

I picked up the clear from PPG, that is supposed to be the flattener lol.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 20 2009, 06:06 PM~15135234
> *Wetsanded down the base/sealer that was used to create the "flat" black appearance. No clear was used so that made a mess.
> 
> I picked up the clear from PPG, that is supposed to be the flattener lol.
> *


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sprayed the first coat of clear on the fenders


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Heres the clear for the "flat" effect









Sprays on wet like regular clear:

















Starts to dull after flashing:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 17 2009, 09:08 PM~15114063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want this bike


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 25 2009, 09:16 PM~15188967
> *i want this bike
> *


You want me to tell him you want to buy it :0


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 25 2009, 06:56 PM~15187757
> *Heres the clear for the "flat" effect
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Haven't done anything since, because of the semi-gloss appearence, I'm going to wait for the guy to come take a look at it to make sure he's okay with it. I don't want to do the whole thing and find out that's not what he wanted


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 28 2009, 05:22 AM~15205133
> *Haven't done anything since, because of the semi-gloss appearence, I'm going to wait for the guy to come take a look at it to make sure he's okay with it. I don't want to do the whole thing and find out that's not what he wanted
> *


  good idea


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 28 2009, 09:54 AM~15206313
> *  good idea
> *


:yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 28 2009, 10:36 AM~15207293
> *:yes:
> *


whens he coming to look...we need some more progress :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

He's going to try and come by today. He was on vacation for 2 weeks lol, so he wasn't in town. I have some things to finish up after the bike. I have the pedal car still :happysad: :lol: I bought a Harley fender, I want to go pick up some real etching primer vs. the rattle can, then I have 2 lowrider bikes to work on :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 28 2009, 11:39 AM~15207970
> *He's going to try and come by today. He was on vacation for 2 weeks lol, so he wasn't in town. I have some things to finish up after the bike. I have the pedal car still :happysad: :lol: I bought a Harley fender, I want to go pick up some real etching primer vs. the rattle can, then I have 2 lowrider bikes to work on :0
> *


u want 3


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 28 2009, 01:14 PM~15208242
> *u want 3
> *


:0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 28 2009, 12:39 PM~15208458
> *:0
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 28 2009, 01:43 PM~15208501
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:
> *


What do you want done?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Guy came by yesterday and said he was okay with the "semi-gloss" lol, so I'll be spraying something today :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 29 2009, 05:36 AM~15216224
> *Guy came by yesterday and said he was okay with the "semi-gloss" lol, so I'll be spraying something today :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

Page 3 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

My bad, been messing around with one of his luggage cases, shit is broke right along the edge, and I'm having a hard time fixing it....


...any suggestions :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 6 2009, 08:31 AM~15281088
> *My bad, been messing around with one of his luggage cases, shit is broke right along the edge, and I'm having a hard time fixing it....
> ...any suggestions :biggrin:
> *


crazy glue


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 6 2009, 08:31 AM~15281088
> *My bad, been messing around with one of his luggage cases, shit is broke right along the edge, and I'm having a hard time fixing it....
> ...any suggestions :biggrin:
> *


Duct tape :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 6 2009, 08:31 AM~15281088
> *My bad, been messing around with one of his luggage cases, shit is broke right along the edge, and I'm having a hard time fixing it....
> ...any suggestions :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :nosad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Oct 6 2009, 07:07 PM~15286328
> *crazy glue
> *


Thats what I used :biggrin: today, I'm gonna smooth it out and finish this bitch up....at least some of it.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 8 2009, 10:12 AM~15302380
> *Thats what I used :biggrin: today, I'm gonna smooth it out and finish this bitch up....at least some of it.
> *


u have got to be kidding me :uh: 

jk :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 8 2009, 10:12 AM~15302380
> *Thats what I used :biggrin: today, I'm gonna smooth it out and finish this bitch up....at least some of it.
> *


that's the way we use to fix interior parts at the shop when they broke


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 8 2009, 07:37 PM~15306696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, shit works :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 9 2009, 11:10 AM~15311641
> *I am :0 So I sprayed some primer over the base, and I noticed there was some cracks in some of the grooves :banghead: Called the guy and told him that I'll have to strip it all the way down, because I personally think it wasn't prepped right originally.
> 
> So with that being said, what is the safest way to strip the paint down to fiberglass? Is stripper to harsh?
> ...


just sand it down dont fuck wit the stripper that i think will fuck up da fiberglass.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Oct 9 2009, 12:15 PM~15312138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 11 2009, 04:47 PM~15325960
> *:0
> :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pics....finally! :biggrin:










Now I know why the paint is lifting :buttkick: Painted right over the stickers :angry:










Tank and saddle bags will be finished up tomorrow hopefully after work  I picked up some stripper that is made specifically for fiberglass :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 12 2009, 08:15 PM~15336115
> *Pics....finally! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2009, 12:15 PM~15312138
> *just sand it down dont fuck wit the stripper that i think will fuck up da fiberglass.
> *


Got some fiberglass specific paint remover 


Got the tank stripped down yesterday :biggrin: Will wrap up the saddlebags today and hopefully get some of the parts in primer 

It was kinda chilly here yesterday


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 14 2009, 09:46 AM~15352713
> *Got some fiberglass specific paint remover
> Got the tank stripped down yesterday :biggrin: Will wrap up the saddlebags today and hopefully get some of the parts in primer
> 
> ...


sweet what brand was it post up a pic of it need to get some to have just in case


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 14 2009, 11:17 AM~15353476
> *sweet what brand was it post up a pic of it need to get some to have just in case
> *


I'll get a pic when I get home, going to try it today since it'll be warmer then yesterday


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 14 2009, 11:40 AM~15353698
> *I'll get a pic when I get home, going to try it today since it'll be warmer then yesterday
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 14 2009, 12:26 PM~15354206
> *
> *


Klean Strip Fibergass Paint Remover


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 14 2009, 10:29 PM~15361528
> *Klean Strip Fibergass Paint Remover
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 15 2009, 08:44 PM~15371609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 18 2009, 07:09 PM~15395010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD CARNAL


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks homie, have a couple dents to smoot out on the tank, re-prime, paint


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Just reprimed tank and fenders for build up and to cover dents on the tank  

Going to try and spray and clear later tonight if I can get the wetsanded down. Weather is starting to get shitty here


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I didn't finish sanding them down so no paint and clear....but that will be done tonight. Have a new job lined up, gotta get this damn bike out


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 23 2009, 05:37 AM~15443109
> *I didn't finish sanding them down so no paint and clear....but that will be done tonight. Have a new job lined up, gotta get this damn bike out
> *


qvole bro getting bussy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 23 2009, 05:37 AM~15443109
> *I didn't finish sanding them down so no paint and clear....but that will be done tonight. Have a new job lined up, gotta get this damn bike out
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 23 2009, 09:14 PM~15450502
> *:uh:
> *


I'm starting to dislike your attitude :angry: :uh: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

so did u get it painted :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Oct 23 2009, 11:00 PM~15451388
> *so did u get it painted :biggrin:
> *


Today, got the tank and fenders wetsanded yesterday  It's finally going to be decent weather today


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Base has just been sprayed :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 23 2009, 09:54 PM~15451328
> *I'm starting to dislike your attitude :angry: :uh: :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

2 dents on the tank that were taken care of, I guess from the handlebars?


















Base:


























Flat Clear:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 25 2009, 09:31 PM~15464196
> *:buttkick:  :loco:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## GuitarCrazyo (Oct 25, 2009)

whats great about this project , is that the island is natural.. i wish them also to have project in Das island which has a lot of beautiful animals , birds and trees


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuitarCrazyo_@Nov 2 2009, 07:21 PM~15543007
> *whats great about this project , is that the island is natural.. i wish them also to have project in Das island which has a lot of beautiful animals , birds and trees
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 2 2009, 09:07 PM~15543634
> *:uh:
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Wetsanded down those parts, painted and cleared 



























Also, had to re-do the rear fender, fell off the step ladder I had it sitting on yesterday when I pulled the air hose :twak: But, it's all better now :biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 4 2009, 10:23 PM~15566623
> *Wetsanded down those parts, painted and cleared
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

It'll be put back together and on its way today  Then I start on a Camaro hood and valance :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 6 2009, 07:14 AM~15580186
> *It'll be put back together and on its way today  Then I start on a Camaro hood and valance :biggrin:
> *



good deal Mando.... you're slowly putting projects under your belt.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 6 2009, 06:30 AM~15580236
> *good deal Mando.... you're slowly putting projects under your belt.
> *


:yes: :yes: Thanks homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 4 2009, 09:23 PM~15566623
> *Wetsanded down those parts, painted and cleared
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 6 2009, 06:14 AM~15580186
> *It'll be put back together and on its way today  Then I start on a Camaro hood and valance :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Nov 6 2009, 07:44 PM~15587231
> *
> *


Foolio just picked up the bike yesterday lol. Time for the Camaro parts though :biggrin:


----------



## chihts (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 10 2009, 05:43 AM~15618036
> *Foolio just picked up the bike yesterday lol. Time for the Camaro parts though :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Finally getting on the Camaro parts after a month lol. Fool took forever to pay up :guns: Gotta lower valance as well, just working on one thing at a time, because of my shed size


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 1 2009, 09:26 PM~15839185
> *Finally getting on the Camaro parts after a month lol. Fool took forever to pay up :guns: Gotta lower valance as well, just working on one thing at a time, because of my shed size
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro are u gonna fully strip it?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 1 2009, 09:54 PM~15839558
> *Hey bro are u gonna fully strip it?
> *


he might as well with the condition its already in.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 1 2009, 08:54 PM~15839558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought about it, but the guy is just interested in getting everything one color to sell it. He doesn't even want the underneath painted the same :loco:

This is the second tight wad that I've had that didnt want the underside painted just to save a lil bit of money :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 2 2009, 06:45 AM~15842829
> *I thought about it, but the guy is just interested in getting everything one color to sell it. He doesn't even want the underneath painted the same :loco:
> 
> This is the second tight wad that I've had that didnt want the underside painted just to save a lil bit of money :buttkick:
> *


oh well fuck him


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 2 2009, 08:28 AM~15843546
> *oh well fuck him
> *


That's what I figured lol. If he's that concerned over saving a couple bucks, he isn't looking for a super bad ass paint job lol.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 2 2009, 09:59 AM~15843818
> *That's what I figured lol. If he's that concerned over saving a couple bucks, he isn't looking for a super bad ass paint job lol.
> *


shit in that case make sure the dust is flyin that day


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Been in the process of re-organizing my workspace. Damn hood is as wide as my work area, lol. Almost there though


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 5 2009, 11:00 AM~15880075
> *Been in the process of re-organizing my workspace. Damn hood is as wide as my work area, lol. Almost there though
> *


just paint it outside since the guy is been a cheapo :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Dec 8 2009, 08:14 AM~15910467
> *just paint it outside since the guy is been a cheapo :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW+Dec 8 2009, 07:14 AM~15910467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bulldog should help it stick to the snow right :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 8 2009, 08:35 AM~15910889
> *Bulldog should help it stick to the snow right :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Did a lil work yesterday


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good fool!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 11 2009, 07:03 AM~15946329
> *looking good fool!!!
> *


Gotta make some money for the '62 fool :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 11 2009, 06:31 AM~15946236
> *Did a lil work yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

get some color on that bish :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts up homie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Dec 12 2009, 06:04 PM~15961931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to stay warm, more pics tomorrow


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 13 2009, 10:43 PM~15972836
> *LOL, been busy. Gonna start up on it again tomorrow. Got to do another very thin layer of some glaze to fill in the pin holes. Then primer. Then same for the header panel and valance. Then back on the car
> Trying to stay warm, more pics tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

In primer


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 15 2009, 09:58 PM~15993870
> *In primer
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Probably going to do another 2 coats. Overly thinned it yesterday to spray out of my 1.4 tip :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> In primer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Hood is gone....for now  Gonna start working on the header and valance.


Went ahead and did these up for my homie today for his daughters lil motorcycle 











































Back to bodywork tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's some more pics....header panel.



























Decided to get rid of all the old layers.


























Started with the filler, got to give it some time due to the cold factor lol.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Valance


































Have that puppy sitting underneath a nice layer of stripper, lol. Hopefully that'll be ready to clean up tomorrow after work. And then I can start flattening out that header panel


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

whut color?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Dec 27 2009, 06:38 PM~16104353
> *
> 
> whut color?
> *


White. Hood will get two black stripes down the center when it all goes back together, just gotta get these parts in primer first :biggrin:


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

can you do interior dye?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Dec 27 2009, 07:34 PM~16104930
> *can you do interior dye?
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS GUY DOES GREAT WORK, GREAT TURN AROUND, AND GREAT PRICES, NOT JUST A GOOD FRIEND BUT HAS DONE ALOT OF THINGS FOR ME AND MORE TOO COME :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Gonna have to do another pass of filler 


























Cleaned the valance up, have it sitting under another coat of stripper. Shit just polishes with a wire wheel lol.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 28 2009, 01:46 PM~16111620
> *THIS GUY DOES GREAT WORK, GREAT TURN AROUND, AND GREAT PRICES, NOT JUST A GOOD FRIEND BUT HAS DONE ALOT OF THINGS FOR ME AND MORE TOO COME :thumbsup:
> *


I got your back homie  No ****


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

A little more


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 5 2010, 06:21 PM~16194643
> *A little more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Hopefully have it primer today and out. Then I can get back on the pedal car


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

^ Obviously didn't happen :| Decided to do 2 skim coats with glaze. Guy better be happy because I wasn't supposed to do this much lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Primered :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 11 2010, 05:17 PM~16257445
> *Primered :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i smell some paint coming soon. :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

We'll see when that happens. That is all dependant on the client.

In the meantime, I already have some new work. Another set of wheels and 6 batts


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 11 2010, 07:54 PM~16259964
> *We'll see when that happens. That is all dependant on the client.
> 
> In the meantime, I already have some new work. Another set of wheels and 6 batts
> *


:0 80% OFF OF NEXT PURCHASE PER CUSTOMER REFERAL :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 11 2010, 11:59 PM~16263282
> *:0 80% OFF OF NEXT PURCHASE PER CUSTOMER REFERAL :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


My prices just got raised by 85% :0 :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 12 2010, 07:14 AM~16264697
> *My prices just got raised by 85% :0 :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: TTT FOR BIG DADDY


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got the wheels and batts already. Waiting on the misc pump parts that will also be painted. Should be here tomorrow


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Dec 23 2009, 01:24 AM~16065743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SHIT MONDO! YOUR DOING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iHopp_@Jan 16 2010, 10:01 PM~16313516
> *WAS 4 SERG?
> 
> GOOD SHIT MONDO! YOUR DOING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!!!
> *


:yes:
Thanks homie, gotta get some practice in for the duece. Anything not chromed will be painted


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: looking good


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 16 2010, 11:23 PM~16314167
> *:yes:
> Thanks homie, gotta get some practice in for the duece. Anything not chromed will be painted
> *


THE LuxurioS WAY!!!


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 1 2009, 12:37 AM~14348685
> *for real, theres a fine line between hooking a friend up and just plain giving stuff away,  i mean i will be down for any homie if we are tight like that but if its juss a fool of the street then i make sure i get my money, your work is way to nice to be doing shit for 75 dollars,
> i woulda atleast went like 150 on that fender, i mean it would prolly been 200 or better at a shop
> 
> ...


those are some true word that have been spoke


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iHopp+Jan 17 2010, 09:51 PM~16321841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's some pics of the batts. Seems that they were painted with some rattle can. Scuffed them up, went to clean them off with the air hose and chunks just started coming off :|


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got a set of wheels. Going to be painted the same as the batteries. Dish only


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 18 2010, 09:08 PM~16333263
> *Here's some pics of the batts. Seems that they were painted with some rattle can. Scuffed them up, went to clean them off with the air hose and chunks just started coming off :|
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY I PAINTED THEM CHEAP


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 19 2010, 02:31 AM~16336367
> *OKAY I PAINTED THEM CHEAP
> *


:roflmao: Good thing I didn't say it in a bad way hahahahaha


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 18 2010, 09:08 PM~16333263
> *Here's some pics of the batts. Seems that they were painted with some rattle can. Scuffed them up, went to clean them off with the air hose and chunks just started coming off :|
> 
> 
> ...


ANY BEFORE PICS?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Jan 19 2010, 10:34 AM~16338394
> *ANY BEFORE PICS?
> *


They aren't done homie. The are going to be blue. Those are the "before" pics :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pics soon. Got one more coat of clear left for the batts, ko chips, and dump covers


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 19 2010, 10:22 AM~16338280
> *:roflmao: Good thing I didn't say it in a bad way hahahahaha
> *


they did look good once upon a time :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

and now they will look good again, but better


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Batts


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

KO chips and dump covers


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 19 2010, 09:18 PM~16345135
> *Batts
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOO :wow: I like that! :biggrin: What color is that?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Wheels done


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks homie, got some misc engine and hydro parts that are going to get done too


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 31 2010, 08:46 PM~16471631
> *Wheels done
> 
> 
> ...


those rims look good. whut prep work did u do to spray them?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Jan 19 2010, 08:18 PM~16345135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :0 I need to get me a set of those :0 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 4 2010, 08:45 PM~16515547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 5 2010, 10:07 PM~16528070
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Mando!!!


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 6 2010, 08:32 PM~16535277
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Feb 6 2010, 08:38 PM~16535339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we doing your ride?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 6 2010, 08:32 PM~16535277
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 8 2010, 12:15 PM~16549427
> *:0
> *


Just took the tape off, lol took 20 min. Gonna have those other parts sprayed today, guaranteed


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

I'll post a pic of em assembled :biggrin: 
Did you unlock my other forum?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

No more tape 












Scot, I'll change the password and shoot you a text


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Hammered out some engine parts for the homie W/S today


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Feb 8 2010, 12:42 PM~16549589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie!!!! You be putting in some work!!! Parts look hella' good and I can't wait to put them back on my Gremlin  :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sickest AMC in the Salt Lake Valley


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

No more tape


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

New project :biggrin:


































Going to be redone in a pearl black. We'll see how much pearl is in it. Stock color on a '05 Suzuki. Got the seats and side panels off. Started to get to dark and couldn't see shit :happysad:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 10 2010, 06:25 PM~16575943
> *No more tape
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 10 2010, 06:54 PM~16576274
> *New project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT BIKE, BUT I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE HANDLEBARS


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 6 2010, 09:37 PM~16535887
> *Thanks Dave
> When we doing your ride?
> *


x2


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

like the progress iam seeing mando :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg+Feb 12 2010, 06:46 PM~16596950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 10 2010, 06:54 PM~16576274
> *New project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS BIKE LIKE THE ONE YOU HAD A YOUR HOUSE YOU DID IN BLACK WITH THE CUSTOM SIDE BAGS


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:no: Black one was a Honda VTX.....this one is a Suzuki Intruder.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Mas flickas :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 17 2010, 09:25 PM~16645392
> *Mas flickas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Parts got primered. I'll take some pics in a few


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 18 2010, 06:56 PM~16655513
> *Parts got primered. I'll take some pics in a few
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 18 2010, 09:44 PM~16656929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What up Moi


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Painted and cleared :cheesy: Will cut and buff Monday


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 20 2010, 10:51 PM~16674363
> *Painted and cleared :cheesy: Will cut and buff Monday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Feb 21 2010, 11:38 AM~16678063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias fellas. Hopefully when it gets sunny out, I can try and get pics of the "pearl" in it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 20 2010, 10:51 PM~16674363
> *Painted and cleared :cheesy: Will cut and buff Monday
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 20 2010, 09:51 PM~16674363
> *Painted and cleared :cheesy: Will cut and buff Monday
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 19 2010, 09:30 PM~16667070
> *What up Moi
> *


NOT MUCH LOCO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 23 2010, 11:31 PM~16707481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

They didn't come out too bad, once i get them back on the bike, I'll go over them again, that way I can get on them a bit better


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 24 2010, 09:44 PM~16717559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What up homie :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 24 2010, 10:44 PM~16717559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Should come out better when fool brings it back in about two weeks. That way I can buff it out one more time since I didn't have time to do it before he came to pick it up


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts the next project :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Caddy :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 26 2010, 05:11 PM~16736827
> *Caddy :0
> *


Pre pix brotha pre pix


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Gonna start with the mouldings first and go from there


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 26 2010, 09:36 PM~16738547
> *Gonna start with the mouldings first and go from there
> *


 :cheesy: THANKS AGAIN


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

No prob


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT for the homie


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

looks great to me!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks fellas, I'm gonna get on the mouldings here soon


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2010, 08:46 AM~16770593
> *Thanks fellas, I'm gonna get on the mouldings here soon
> *


AND SOME BIG ASS WHEELS :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 2 2010, 07:32 PM~16776507
> *AND SOME BIG ASS WHEELS :wow:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Still got to do the front and rear bumper mouldings along with the door panels


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 3 2010, 09:50 PM~16790346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 3 2010, 10:50 PM~16790346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Door panels and rear bumper piece are done too. Actually got them done Friday but was slacking on the pics :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 7 2010, 08:10 PM~16822662
> *Door panels and rear bumper piece are done too. Actually got them done Friday but was slacking on the pics :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Been busy, no time for updates :0











































Just finished the set today  Homeboy got the first two last Saturday lol. Bastards wouldn't all fit on my table :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 23 2010, 10:22 PM~16980987
> *Been busy, no time for updates :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 23 2010, 09:22 PM~16980987
> *Been busy, no time for updates :0
> 
> 
> ...


get that money :biggrin: how much did you charge ?


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Homie had a lil accident with one of the wheels. Pics later :angry:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 25 2010, 09:50 AM~16996231
> *Homie had a lil accident with one of the wheels. Pics later :angry:
> *


  sucks. make him pay for the repair


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 25 2010, 10:45 AM~16997359
> * sucks. make him pay for the repair
> *


He will  I'll try and post pics of the damage today, haven't been on much. New project has me busy, and I just picked up the supplies for that yesterday night :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Man, that wheel is still sitting in the back of my truck :happysad: :biggrin: Pics in a sec of the newest project that has been taking all my time


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Put in some work


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 1 2010, 10:13 PM~17070918
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 1 2010, 08:15 PM~17070949
> *:0
> *


What up Dave


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 1 2010, 09:13 PM~17070918
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I Like that Color! :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Should turn out nice :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

keep us posted :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 1 2010, 10:18 PM~17070979
> *What up Dave
> *


chillin


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHY I GOT A BIG ASS COAT ON :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 1 2010, 08:57 PM~17071428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because of our stupid weather lol


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 1 2010, 09:22 PM~17071781
> *Will do. Gotta work on that messed up wheel too :angry:
> 
> Because of our stupid weather lol
> *


TTT


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

THAT WILL LOOK CLEAN


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pics after I eat lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts up with the wheel :drama:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 3 2010, 10:24 PM~17089233
> *wuts up with the wheel :drama:
> *


I'll be working on that throughout the week


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 4 2010, 12:16 AM~17089724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Color! :cheesy:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 3 2010, 11:16 PM~17089724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's a pic of that damaged wheel, finally got around to it today  










After the touch up 











Got to wetsand and buff, but it should come out okay


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Well, it sure didn't, didn't like the color variation in the whites :angry:

Figured I'd go ahead and retape everything off, and just reshoot it even though I thought there could be problems. Should've just stuck to my gut feeling :banghead: :guns:


































Shit had issues, in areas I didn't even fuck around with


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 6 2010, 10:03 PM~17119035
> *:uh:  :uh: :roflmao:
> *


  
I BELIEVE IN YOU :rimshot:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

It is what it is


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 6 2010, 07:45 PM~17117195
> *Well, it sure didn't, didn't like the color variation in the whites :angry:
> 
> Figured I'd go ahead and retape everything off, and just reshoot it even though I thought there could be problems. Should've just stuck to my gut feeling :banghead: :guns:
> ...


fuck it shit happens


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Yes it does


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

ur getn better but you got to start putn pinstrips between ur lines it will take ur paint job to a new level trust me


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

stay with it your doing good


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 5 2010, 09:00 PM~17107343
> *Here's a pic of that damaged wheel, finally got around to it today
> 
> 
> ...


U SHOULD CHARGE THA OWNER TRIPLE 4 THAT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Apr 7 2010, 05:21 PM~17127043
> *ur getn better but you got to start putn pinstrips between ur lines it will take ur paint job to a new level  trust me
> *


 :happysad: exsplain


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~LAYTOWNLOCO~_@Apr 8 2010, 05:49 AM~17132190
> *U SHOULD CHARGE THA OWNER TRIPLE 4 THAT
> *


NO HE SHOULDNT MOI :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY+Apr 7 2010, 06:21 PM~17127043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Base :0











Flake and clear :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 12 2010, 11:20 AM~17168225
> *Base :0
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 8 2010, 07:29 AM~17132609
> *NO HE SHOULDNT MOI :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


YES HE SHOULD US PAINTERS NEED TO MAKE MONEY :biggrin: WE CAN'T B FIXING THE CUSTOMERS FUCK UP'S 4 FREE :happysad:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 12 2010, 10:20 AM~17168225
> *Base :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 12 2010, 02:30 PM~17170472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~LAYTOWNLOCO~_@Apr 13 2010, 06:45 AM~17176974
> *YES HE SHOULD US PAINTERS NEED TO MAKE MONEY :biggrin: WE CAN'T B FIXING THE CUSTOMERS FUCK UP'S 4 FREE :happysad:
> *


YOU'RE RIGHT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MANDO CAN PAINT
GOT BIG BANK
AND A ICE COLD DRANK, YEAH
PUT BIG WHEELS ON A IMPALA
MAKE THE PRETTY GIRLS HOLLA, YEAH
GOT DAYTONS ON HIS RIDE
FLY BY IN A PLANE,
OL BROTHA DO YOUR THANG,YEAH 
:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

WTF, hahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 15 2010, 09:44 AM~17200954
> *WTF, hahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Added some silver with flake on my lil bro's car today....Quickie job, probably in less then 4 hours


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

2 delivery's came in today for my project duece :0










And the expensive one lol, but got the deal of the year from the homie Spank


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 23 2010, 07:34 PM~17284359
> *2 delivery's came in today for my project duece :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Decided it was time to take care of the hella messed up chrome on my daily 


















Scuffed the hell out of them, also wound up using 180 on whatever was stuck on them, Bulldog, then 3 coats of base:










Clear:


















Took masking and paper off :cheesy:











This is the 2nd time I reduced the clear, and I don't I'll ever stop :biggrin: Makes a big difference in the way it lays out


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

On the truck, wish it was sunnier outside, they almost look black in the pics


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 26 2010, 09:23 PM~17311954
> *Clear:
> 
> 
> ...


whut ratio do u use to reduce the clear?
thanks in advance.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Probably by about 15%


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Started up on this again


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Wetsanded the pedal car down and sprayed another coat of primer on Monday. Wetsanded that down yesterday. Hopefully I have it in flake tonight :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 30 2010, 11:05 AM~17351243
> *Started up on this again
> 
> 
> ...


da orange one????


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2010, 12:24 PM~17399885
> *da orange one????
> *


Yes sir, hopefully I don't fuck up the candy again :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 5 2010, 12:49 PM~17400594
> *Yes sir, hopefully I don't fuck up the candy again :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0 got any of that kandy left over


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2010, 06:09 PM~17403117
> *x2 :0  got any of that kandy left over
> *


Lol, I sure do  Wasnt able to do it today, my homie never picked up his bed cover that he shot in my shed yesterday


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 5 2010, 06:24 PM~17403789
> *Lol, I sure do  Wasnt able to do it today, my homie never picked up his bed cover that he shot in my shed yesterday
> *


put a for sale sign on that cover and move on :sprint:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2010, 07:31 PM~17403874
> *put a for sale sign on that cover and move on :sprint:
> *


He better hope it's gone tomorrow


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 5 2010, 07:16 PM~17404378
> *He better hope it's gone tomorrow
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:

Silver base and silver flake (0.15)

















1 coat of candy tangerine....gay!

















5 coats :0 

















3 coats of clear :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:naughty: :drama:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 8 2010, 02:46 PM~17429179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


buffed out?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nope, gonna scuff and put some black or maybe even dark blue flames


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 8 2010, 05:08 PM~17429906
> *Nope, gonna scuff and put some black or maybe even dark blue flames
> *


koo


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 8 2010, 04:46 PM~17429179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 8 2010, 05:08 PM~17429906
> *Nope, gonna scuff and put some black or maybe even dark blue flames
> *


with a scotch brite?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 9 2010, 04:26 PM~17436432
> *with a scotch brite?
> *


:yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 9 2010, 06:52 PM~17437905
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 9 2010, 08:52 PM~17437905
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 10 2010, 05:56 PM~17447582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

:drama: :drama:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 9 2010, 08:52 PM~17437905
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 10 2010, 07:56 PM~17447582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Lookin Good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Gonna possibly experiment with my airbrush tonight :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 11 2010, 05:57 AM~17452106
> *Gonna possibly experiment with my airbrush tonight :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 11 2010, 09:28 AM~17453329
> *:ugh:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm. Maybe I should clear it first :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looking good homie.. Grab that airbrush and practice!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 11 2010, 01:00 PM~17456083
> *hmmmm. Maybe I should clear it first :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+May 11 2010, 05:23 PM~17458190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Clear today after work


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Took the tape off :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Scuffed it up, the shot the clear  Reducing the clear makes a big ass difference :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 12 2010, 08:59 PM~17471407
> *Scuffed it up, the shot the clear  Reducing the clear makes a big ass difference :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 12 2010, 09:07 PM~17471525
> *:biggrin:
> *


good job brother!! and reducing da clear is always a great idea


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 12 2010, 08:10 PM~17471573
> *good job brother!! and reducing da clear is always a great idea
> *


Thanks homie. I am finding that out very quickly :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 12 2010, 06:59 PM~17471407
> *Scuffed it up, the shot the clear  Reducing the clear makes a big ass difference :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


how does reduceing the clear make a differance.... :happysad: fyi for me :biggrin: 
i wanna learn too :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

oy yea btw ...thats sum nice work


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+May 12 2010, 09:21 PM~17472628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks great homie..


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 12 2010, 08:59 PM~17471407
> *Scuffed it up, the shot the clear  Reducing the clear makes a big ass difference :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 12 2010, 10:42 PM~17472886
> *Lays much smoother
> Thanks!
> *


x2 and also i personaly thinkg it gives a better shine but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 30 2010, 10:05 AM~17351243
> *Started up on this again
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

damn i haven't been in here for a while and all of a sudden you're a pro ! :thumbsup: You're doing bad ass work bro. Keep it up...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 14 2010, 07:36 AM~17487988
> *damn i haven't been in here for a while and all of a sudden you're a pro ! :thumbsup: You're doing bad ass work bro. Keep it up...
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup: It's a fun lil hobby that some people happen to paying me for :biggrin: How you been homie, gotta go check out your build


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 12 2010, 08:42 PM~17472886
> *Lays much smoother
> Thanks!
> *


  thank pal for the heads up


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 14 2010, 09:48 PM~17495262
> *  thank pal for the heads up
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Shot the pedal car Saturday  Wound up using some mini silver first and then shot some standard flake after


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Shot this today :biggrin: Gonna have some faded gunmetal grey flames. Hopefully I can wetsand and lay them out tomorrow


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Decided to invest in myself a lil bit :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 24 2010, 04:06 PM~17590262
> *Decided to invest in myself a lil bit :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pics in a few, flames on the fender along with clear :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 27 2010, 01:10 PM~17622541
> *Pics in a few, flames on the fender along with clear :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 24 2010, 05:59 PM~17590187
> *Shot the pedal car Saturday  Wound up using some mini silver first and then shot some standard flake after
> 
> 
> ...


figuring out how to hang shit always takes longer than preping and painting combined que no?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Flame layout was ok'd by the customer










Had to bust out the airbrush.


















Then came the clear


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 27 2010, 01:22 PM~17623183
> *figuring out how to hang shit always takes longer than preping and painting combined que no?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 27 2010, 01:05 PM~17623558
> *Flame layout was ok'd by the customer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+May 24 2010, 05:06 PM~17590262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 24 2010, 06:06 PM~17590262
> *Decided to invest in myself a lil bit :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn Mando!You've definitely progressed since the last time i was in here.Much props homie!Hopefully I can get to see your work up close when I get time to go up there.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@May 28 2010, 08:46 PM~17637199
> *Damn Mando!You've definitely progressed since the last time i was in here.Much props homie!Hopefully I can get to see your work up close when I get time to go up there.
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pedal car update. My homie Ant came by to put in work on his lil boys ride  Gonna clear it, do some more work like fades, fans whatever lol.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 31 2010, 08:03 AM~17652330
> *Pedal car update. My homie Ant came by to put in work on his lil boys ride  Gonna clear it, do some more work like fades, fans whatever lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 31 2010, 07:03 AM~17652330
> *Pedal car update. My homie Ant came by to put in work on his lil boys ride  Gonna clear it, do some more work like fades, fans whatever lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 31 2010, 08:03 AM~17652330
> *Pedal car update. My homie Ant came by to put in work on his lil boys ride  Gonna clear it, do some more work like fades, fans whatever lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bike fender gone


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pulled the tape of from where a fade was going to go and did the grey stripe instead :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 1 2010, 06:09 PM~17668186
> *Pulled the tape of from where a fade was going to go and did the grey stripe instead :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jun 1 2010, 06:25 PM~17668318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeszir!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Cleared yesterday, will wetsand and do round 2 today when I get off work


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 3 2010, 07:13 AM~17683922
> *Cleared yesterday, will wetsand and do round 2 today when I get off work
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I think I went through 4 variations :ugh: But I'm thinkin this is what I'll be going with


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 3 2010, 08:31 PM~17690226
> *I think I went through 4 variations :ugh: But I'm thinkin this is what I'll be going with
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 3 2010, 08:31 PM~17690226
> *I think I went through 4 variations :ugh: But I'm thinkin this is what I'll be going with
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 3 2010, 09:31 PM~17690226
> *I think I went through 4 variations :ugh: But I'm thinkin this is what I'll be going with
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

looking real nice man!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got this done over the weekend


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got back on this as well....got to fix a few small runs. This Kandy is tricky lol. But I'm not stripping this bitch again. Gotta have it ready for a show next weekend


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pic in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Attempted to wetsand down the runs on the top of the fenders and it was still pretty noticible on the one side. So I decided to give some silver leaf a shot :biggrin:


























As you can tell the back had some issues, but it got better as I worked my way to the front. I think the main issue I had with the back was the glue. Dont think I covered well enough.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 15 2010, 08:08 PM~17798049
> *Attempted to wetsand down the runs on the top of the fenders and it was still pretty noticible on the one side. So I decided to give some silver leaf a shot :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Jul 8 2010, 08:48 PM~17998118
> *:biggrin:
> *


When you coming to stripe it fool!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 15 2010, 09:08 PM~17798049
> *Attempted to wetsand down the runs on the top of the fenders and it was still pretty noticible on the one side. So I decided to give some silver leaf a shot :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i heard you're gonna be laying some patterns on a caddy pretty soon ?? :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I have not heard that :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 10 2010, 05:23 PM~18012558
> *I have not heard that :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 12 2010, 10:20 AM~17168225
> *Base :0
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bRO thanks for the time put into it. i hope it can come home soon the rest of the build is in a small stand still


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 12 2010, 08:33 AM~18023785
> *looks good bRO thanks for the time put into it. i hope it can come home soon the rest of the build is in a small stand still
> *


I wish I would've had the time to do it over, Felipe wound up getting it re-done by one of his homies that had the time to take care of all of the body work, it needed it.

I am working on your front 90 pieces today though. Havent heard from homie in a bit. I'm going to try and get a hold of him today cuz I have all of the interior pieces at my house, but not the paint.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok so you still need the paint for the interior pieces? i will hiy him up on it. what front part do you have for it??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:12 PM~18039694
> *ok so you still need the paint for the interior pieces? i will hiy him up on it. what front part do you have for it??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


No, he has the paint. I just got off the phone with him. He is going to bring it Thursday  It's the mouldings for the front bumpers. I'll get some pics in a sec


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh ok no problem big dog. thanks again bro.  :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Have them in primer right now, should be able to paint, flake and clear tomorrow


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:20 PM~18039782
> *oh ok no problem big dog. thanks again bro.   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

cool looks good


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

those interior pieces were not gonna be flaked. the outside of the car was not able to be flaked.i wanted the interior flaked if the car itself was flaked.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:38 PM~18040009
> *those interior pieces were not gonna be flaked. the outside of the car was not able to be flaked.i wanted the interior flaked if the car itself was flaked.
> *


No prob, me and Felipe talked about that, so we are on the same page


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

quick question , when your going to paint over an existing paint job , do you scuff the paint and shoot paint right over it or do still apply primer 

Thanks


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey bro can you post up some pics of the interior pieces when they are painted.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3+Jul 16 2010, 05:56 AM~18059991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir. Homie dropped the paint off Friday, but my kid has been sick. I'm actually painting the front bumper mouldings now :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 18 2010, 10:24 AM~18074190
> *Yes sir. Homie dropped the paint off Friday, but my kid has been sick. I'm actually painting the front bumper mouldings now  :biggrin:
> *


Pics because it happened :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 18 2010, 01:38 PM~18075498
> *Pics because it happened :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: i likey i likey


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i know you're busy but any updates on the interior pieces :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Keep it up homie...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~+Jul 19 2010, 07:49 AM~18081008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh....I am :cheesy: 4 hours today, me and my homie Serg





















Okay, thats what it started as :biggrin:



























Going to be giving it away Sunday for our CC's BBQ


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looks good bro :cheesy:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 20 2010, 08:57 PM~18098016
> *
> Yes, I have all the pieces now :biggrin: I'm going to be getting started on those very soon. Felipe came by today and picked up your front bumper mouldings :thumbsup:
> Oh....I am :cheesy: 4 hours today, me and my homie Serg
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

cool hanks bro. i cant wait till its done so i can ride :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bike frame got striped :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bike back together and given away Sunday 



















Danny....your shit is up next  Sorry for the wait, I know you've been waiting for awhile now.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

its cool bro just excited to see it all together :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Disaster....paint reacted on almost every piece :banghead:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 29 2010, 07:27 AM~18172262
> *Disaster....paint reacted on almost every piece :banghead:
> *


I hate when that happens... but your work is looking better and better... keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 29 2010, 05:27 AM~18172262
> *Disaster....paint reacted on almost every piece :banghead:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: its just my luck it would happen on my stuff. its cool bro keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 29 2010, 07:57 AM~18172774
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: its just my luck it would happen on my stuff. its cool bro keep up the good work :biggrin:
> *


I've had reactions happen before but never on the same scale. I think the paint was no good. I'll get it taken care of


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I bought some paint today, gotta sand the parts down and get to redoing shit


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 2 2010, 07:01 PM~18210409
> *I bought some paint today, gotta sand the parts down and get to redoing shit
> *


Pics of the reaction?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 2 2010, 06:01 PM~18210409
> *I bought some paint today, gotta sand the parts down and get to redoing shit
> *



thanks homie i do appreciate it


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 2 2010, 07:06 PM~18211100
> *Pics of the reaction?
> *


OWNED!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

So here is what I think has happened. There apparently is some sort of plastic type film or coating that is over the "woodgrain" and the solvent in the base caused that to lift.

I have the glove box almost completely free of any "woodgrain" lol. Come right off with some solvent. Now it looks like tan plastic.

I really wished I would of known about that to begin with


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Back outside I go :biggrin: Pics later tonight


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got these cleaned up today....dash woodgrain manana


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: damn i didnt know that either


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 4 2010, 09:52 PM~18232449
> *:wow: damn i didnt know that either
> *


Learn something new everyday


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 5 2010, 05:24 AM~18234301
> *Learn something new everyday
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 5 2010, 08:02 AM~18234919
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Sorry it had to be on your parts though


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 5 2010, 08:56 AM~18235236
> *Sorry it had to be on your parts though
> *



 its cool. i am supost to be picking it up in a few more days. i hope things are gonna be done.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 5 2010, 09:02 AM~18235272
> * its cool. i am supost to be picking it up in a few more days. i hope things are gonna be done.
> *


Oh really, when?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 4 2010, 12:09 PM~18226857
> *OWNED!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 4 2010, 12:09 PM~18226857
> *OWNED!
> 
> 
> ...


same shit happened under my trunk lid. just took it off to redo.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 5 2010, 03:58 PM~18238616
> *same shit happened under my trunk lid. just took it off to redo.
> *


Shitty isn't it :angry: Got the dash piece cleaned up though :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

about the 10th or 12th of this month. :happysad:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 4 2010, 11:09 AM~18226857
> *OWNED!
> 
> 
> ...


next time clean them and wait longer between coats so the solvent dry and flashes


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Aug 6 2010, 04:37 PM~18247717
> *next time clean them and wait longer between coats so the solvent dry and flashes
> *


They were scuffed and cleaned twice homie  I don't think it was actually the paint, it was the plastic film over them that fucked up once the paint hit it.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 7 2010, 06:42 PM~18253755
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 7 2010, 06:53 PM~18253790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 7 2010, 05:53 PM~18253790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice is that all the pieces? looks real good thanks again bro.  :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 8 2010, 01:25 PM~18257793
> *nice is that all the pieces? looks real good thanks again bro.   :biggrin:
> *


All of them minus the door panels


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Next project:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 16 2010, 09:30 PM~18328857
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks real good bro thanks again


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 17 2010, 07:29 PM~18337386
> *looks real good bro thanks again
> *


Thanks, hope you like it.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

now for the rest of the car :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 17 2010, 07:50 PM~18337619
> *now for the rest of the car :biggrin:
> *


:yes: Soon enough homie 




Blocked down the first session of primer today


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn thats gonna be a sick bike with the front all smoothed out. lookin good bro


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 17 2010, 11:13 PM~18339917
> *damn thats gonna be a sick bike with the front all smoothed out. lookin good bro
> *


It should look pretty good but IMO it's not gonna match. The bike is silver and black, factory job, but he wants the fairing black with silver flames.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 18 2010, 08:16 AM~18341417
> *It should look pretty good but IMO it's not gonna match. The bike is silver and black, factory job, but he wants the fairing black with silver flames.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2010, 08:45 AM~18342002
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


Maybe thatll mean i can do the whole bike lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

2nd primer coat along with blocking pics


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Shot the last coat of primer about an hour and a half ago. This bitch is gonna see some color tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Silver is coming tomorrow along with more clear :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 25 2010, 08:07 PM~18406790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey I see you :wave: that's chineeeey


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 25 2010, 07:24 PM~18406939
> *hey I see you :wave: that's chineeeey
> *


Wait til it gets cut and buffed  Guy isn't going to do the silver flames anymore, going with something like this


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Okay so that didn't happen lol. Got the charcoal flames taken care of Friday night at 1am and re-cleared


























Sunday morning got it wetsanded and buffed out

































And Sunday around 5pm, he got it on the bike :barf: Don't flow with the rest of the bike, but he was happy, so to each his own :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

GOOD WORK MONDO :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Aug 31 2010, 06:50 PM~18454917
> *GOOD WORK MONDO  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 31 2010, 03:54 PM~18453384
> *Okay so that didn't happen lol. Got the charcoal flames taken care of Friday night at 1am and re-cleared
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but ur right doesnt match. i think if he would have swapped the colors it would have matched better. the silver with black tape shade flames.


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 31 2010, 03:54 PM~18453384
> *Okay so that didn't happen lol. Got the charcoal flames taken care of Friday night at 1am and re-cleared
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~+Aug 31 2010, 08:44 PM~18456203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup fool, I was way under that 30 hour mark :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 2 2010, 06:47 PM~18473827
> *I don't know, that might not look bad, but I just don't think a flamed fairing matches a stock paint job on the rest of the bike
> Sup fool, I was way under that 30 hour mark :biggrin:
> *



ye maybe adding some striped flames on the stock paint would pull it all together


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got bored this morning, so I figured, I'd do this up again a lil differently:



















After prepping it, shooting a white base, a Lincoln pearl, and clear


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Laid out some flake and patterns yesterday 











































Put some clear earlier today. Still want to add some to the sides and maybe throw in some yellow.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

This came by today :barf:


































































Sanded it down and got it in primer


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

whats up homie you ready to spray ur bros car candy


----------



## Omendez559 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Blocked down the primer, re-shot, and did a final wetsand 



















Got em painted and cleared


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Sep 8 2010, 08:00 AM~18514158
> *whats up homie you ready to spray ur bros car candy
> *


:nono: Don't got the skills yet homie, it'll be drippin alright :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Omendez559_@Sep 8 2010, 10:06 AM~18514992
> *Nice
> *


 Thanks


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT for that green flake.. looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 8 2010, 11:02 PM~18521936
> *TTT for that green flake.. looks good!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, maybe I'll have to give your flake a whirl. That green and lighter green were both Kustom Shop.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 7 2010, 09:16 PM~18511112
> *Laid out some flake and patterns yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got the parts wetsanded on Friday 


















Then buffed them out later in the day  But took these pics today :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: lookin good bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 13 2010, 10:40 PM~18561153
> *:wow: lookin good bro
> *


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.reverbnation.com/c./a4/2263437/...714/Artist/link

come check out and download some free good jamz


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

we need more pics already :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 20 2010, 08:30 AM~18610099
> *we need more pics already :biggrin:
> *


No one has any money  but I'm gonna finish up that pedal car this week


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

This topic is dead :0 Gonna have to put up pics of a trunk lid I've been working on :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Heres a '58 Belair trunk a homie hooked me up with, figure now I can use it to test the colors for my '62 :biggrin:










After 2 goes with some paint stripper :0










How it sat earlier today, have it blocked down, going to primer one more time and shoot the color. Doesn't need to be perfect, but decent. Want to make sure it'll be an accurate representation for the colors I'll be using.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 28 2010, 08:31 PM~18687596
> *Heres a '58 Belair trunk a homie hooked me up with, figure now I can use it to test the colors for my '62 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GO PINK


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 12:18 AM~18689390
> *GO PINK
> *


:loco: :buttkick:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## pimp66801 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague+Sep 29 2010, 12:18 AM~18689390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his favorite :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimp66801_@Sep 29 2010, 08:44 PM~18696593
> *his favorite  :biggrin:
> *


Watch it puto and you'll get pink on that '66 :0


1st coat of clear on the trunk :biggrin: Pics in about 20 min


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

good work Mando


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 29 2010, 07:50 PM~18696645
> *Watch it puto and you'll get pink on that '66 :0
> 1st coat of clear on the trunk :biggrin: Pics in about 20 min
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Sep 29 2010, 09:00 PM~18696761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

So here's the color of my '62 on a full size trunk. This gives me a much better idea of what the colors I'll be using will look like on the actual car, before I mess up my car lol.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 29 2010, 09:18 PM~18696945
> *Thanks
> lol
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Patterns coming soon :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 29 2010, 08:18 PM~18696945
> *Thanks
> lol
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS REAL GOOD MANDO :0


----------



## pimp66801 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 29 2010, 09:18 PM~18696945
> *Thanks
> lol
> 
> ...


looks good,  
Oh and some pink house of color would look good on the 66
let me know when your ready to paint the top for me.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 29 2010, 08:18 PM~18696945
> *Thanks
> lol
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 30 2010, 12:57 AM~18698894
> *THAT LOOKS REAL GOOD MANDO :0
> *


Better then pink fool lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimp66801_@Sep 30 2010, 06:20 AM~18699460
> *looks good,
> Oh and some pink house of color would look good on the 66
> let me know when your ready to paint the top for me.
> *


Thanks. I'm ready when you are


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 29 2010, 08:18 PM~18696945
> *Thanks
> lol
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 29 2010, 08:18 PM~18696945
> *Thanks
> lol
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE BUT DO IT CANDY :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 29 2010, 09:18 PM~18696945
> *Thanks
> lol
> 
> ...


NICE !


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~LAYTOWNLOCO~+Oct 4 2010, 08:32 PM~18736012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie, patterns after I get back from Vegas  It's already wetsanded lol.


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 5 2010, 02:12 PM~18742608
> *:biggrin: What up homie
> Fuck Candy...yeah I said it :biggrin:
> Thanks homie, patterns after I get back from Vegas  It's already wetsanded lol.
> *


IN TIME ULL STEP UP :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Oct 5 2010, 10:45 PM~18747272
> *IN TIME ULL STEP UP :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahaha.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 28 2010, 11:18 PM~18689390
> *GO PINK
> *


 :thumbsup: 


Looking good Mando!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 22 2009, 10:06 PM~12788472
> *Here's another 2 wheels that have been done....theses ones gave me some problems on the hub, don't know if it was because I had a hard ass time scuffing them, or the paint reacted with the Bulldog :dunno: Anyways, got them fixed and cleard :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE TO PAINT THE DISH?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 9 2010, 04:35 PM~18773360
> *HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE TO PAINT THE DISH?
> *


PM Sent  Sorry, was in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 11 2010, 09:29 PM~18788042
> *PM Sent  Sorry, was in Vegas :biggrin:
> *


its good thanx


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

As soon as I get my compressor back, they will be updates


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 19 2010, 08:06 AM~18849888
> *As soon as I get my compressor back, they will be updates
> *


oh you wanted it back i think its pawned already :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Oct 22 2010, 11:16 PM~18885747
> *oh you wanted it back i think its pawned already :0
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 29 2010, 08:18 PM~18696945
> *Thanks
> lol
> 
> ...


i like that color


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 31 2010, 03:54 PM~18453384
> *Okay so that didn't happen lol. Got the charcoal flames taken care of Friday night at 1am and re-cleared
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer bro


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Oct 23 2010, 08:24 AM~18887032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks on both. Gotta get the cajones to go work on the trunk, it's starting to get cold up here  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sup homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

waiting for the next masterpiece from the 801

:drama:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 27 2010, 08:35 PM~18926278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup fool, that panel you did came out pretty clean


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Half way there :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18961935
> *Half way there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah, now I have to make the other side match :banghead:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 1 2010, 07:25 PM~18962325
> *Yeah, now I have to make the other side match :banghead:
> *


 :0 U CAN DO IT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 1 2010, 10:54 PM~18963899
> *:0 U CAN DO IT
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I think I'll be ordering a pounce wheel and transfer paper lol


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 1 2010, 07:25 PM~18962325
> *Yeah, now I have to make the other side match :banghead:
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Decided waiting for a pounce wheel would take too long :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 28 2010, 03:19 PM~18933209
> *Don't know about that, but I do what I can with what I got
> Sup fool, that panel you did came out pretty clean
> *


thanks bro


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 3 2010, 06:36 PM~18978949
> *Decided waiting for a pounce wheel would take too long :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


insane shit bro !!!TTT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Nov 4 2010, 08:11 PM~18988348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie. Got two shades of flake sprayed earlier today


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 4 2010, 08:22 PM~18988488
> *
> Thanks homie. Got two shades of flake sprayed earlier today
> 
> ...


Ummm I think I just stained my pants :wow: :naughty:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 4 2010, 08:32 PM~18988604
> *Ummm I think I just stained my pants :wow: :naughty:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 4 2010, 08:22 PM~18988488
> *
> Thanks homie. Got two shades of flake sprayed earlier today
> 
> ...


Just seen this topic! You got some skills!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

nice can you do my car now :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Nov 5 2010, 12:57 PM~18994818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it over :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 12:25 PM~19007652
> *Thanks
> Bring it over :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Heres a video....damn thing took all day to upload :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 08:58 PM~19011550
> *Heres a video....damn thing took all day to upload :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


looks fuckin badass!! only if i had the patience to lay tape


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 7 2010, 09:24 PM~19011884
> *looks fuckin badass!! only if i had the patience to lay tape
> *


I think I had about 3 hours into now that I'm thinking about it....the first half took an hour, and I think it probably took me two to try and make it match the other side :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 09:30 PM~19011947
> *I think I had about 3 hours into now that I'm thinking about it....the first half took an hour, and I think it probably took me two to try and make it match the other side  :happysad:
> *


fuck that ill just spray 4 bike frames in that time :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 7 2010, 09:32 PM~19011976
> *fuck that ill just spray 4 bike frames in that time  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :yes:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 09:35 PM~19012000
> *:roflmao: :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Nov 6 2010, 03:14 PM~19002160
> *nice can you do my car now  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 7 2010, 10:42 PM~19012717
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

YOUR ALMOST READY TO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS AND TRY A COMPLETE AGAIN :biggrin: YOUR GETN IT HOMIE I LIKE YOUR WORK


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Nov 10 2010, 04:27 PM~19035990
> *YOUR ALMOST READY TO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS AND TRY A COMPLETE AGAIN  :biggrin:  YOUR GETN IT HOMIE I LIKE YOUR WORK
> *


:roflmao: That one didn't count :biggrin:

Thanks homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Nov 10 2010, 04:27 PM~19035990
> *YOUR ALMOST READY TO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS AND TRY A COMPLETE AGAIN  :biggrin:  YOUR GETN IT HOMIE I LIKE YOUR WORK
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK87_@Nov 16 2010, 09:36 PM~19088048
> *x2 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Might have some new pics tomorrow :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 22 2010, 07:38 PM~19136798
> *Might have some new pics tomorrow :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Dude brought his Raider parts by the other day 


































Orange peel anyone?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Guy 1st wasnt sure if he wanted to do a marbleized effect with a dark charcoal grey, then wasnt sure if he wanted Kandy, then wasn't sure if he wanted the marble in the flame or in the background :banghead: So I stripped down a tank I had, and figured I divide it into two and go from there. While I was at it, figured, I would try to do some tribal flames :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Still need to clear it, but I'll do that tomorrow


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 27 2010, 10:01 PM~19179297
> *Still need to clear it, but I'll do that tomorrow
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 28 2010, 08:48 PM~19185594
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you couldnt wait huh


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

the tribal flames look really good


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks, my hands kept wanting to lay them out like traditional flames lol.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Customer signed off on the Kandy tribal flames, lol. Got the parts sanded down better today and got the base, midcoat metallic, followed by some intercoat clear layed down


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Raider parts are wetsanded, but sitting. Going to take my time on that one 

So in the meantime, here is another lil project. This guy make keep me busy, since he builds bobbers.


































Got it based and cleared. Guy wants a silver stripe in the middle with a black outline. Then wants a yellow backed logo on the side with black lettering :ugh: We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 16 2010, 09:16 PM~19348148
> *Raider parts are wetsanded, but sitting. Going to take my time on that one
> 
> So in the meantime, here is another lil project. This guy make keep me busy, since he builds bobbers.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

A COUPLE MORE PICS OF ENRIQUES RIDE... NICE WORK BY THE WAY... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Dec 16 2010, 10:08 PM~19348704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen them, bad ass bro  Thx, rookie status :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 16 2010, 10:16 PM~19348148
> *
> Got it based and cleared. Guy wants a silver stripe in the middle with a black outline. Then wants a yellow backed logo on the side with black lettering :ugh: We'll see how that turns out.
> 
> ...


wtf?? doesent he want fries wit that :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got this done Thursday last week :biggrin:


















Cleared, cut, and buffed


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Guy was happy with that last one, so he gave me two more. A Kawasaki Vulcan and something else lol. Don't remember what it is but I'll get on that one soon enough.

Got this already in primer :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Dec 27 2010, 05:48 AM~19429432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup fellas


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 27 2010, 09:58 AM~19430685
> *Sup fellas
> *


Wuts goin on... Got a question , when u painted the rims wut did u scuff it with to prep?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 02:35 PM~19432341
> *Wuts goin on... Got a question , when u painted the rims wut did u scuff it with to prep?
> *


Red ScotchBrite  then a couple coats of Bulldog


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 26 2010, 11:01 PM~19427770
> *Got this done Thursday last week :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: is that a sticker?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 04:10 PM~19432994
> *:wow:  :wow:  is that a sticker?
> *


Nope


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 27 2010, 03:06 PM~19432962
> *Red ScotchBrite  then a couple coats of Bulldog
> *


  thanx bro


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 04:28 PM~19433128
> * thanx bro
> *


No prob, you may also want to clean the wheels off real good first :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pic as of this morning











About two hours later, got them wetsanded, based and cleared. Gonna take the parts to the builder and figure out a design. See what he comes up with lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I love this topic...REAL TALK!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pics in a few. Gotta let the dust settle lol and shovel a shit load of snow :angry:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here they are. Scuffed up the clear, added the dual stripes, put a decal, and 3 more coats of clear, 4 on the tank


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 29 2010, 09:47 PM~19454037
> *Here they are. Scuffed up the clear, added the dual stripes, put a decal, and 3 more coats of clear, 4 on the tank
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Dec 29 2010, 10:00 PM~19454131
> *Nice color
> *


Thanks bro, and guess what.....no runs PUTO!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENT, ENRIQUES CAR WENT BACK TO THE PINSTRIPER, HE TOTALLY MISSED THE MARK ON THAT CAR, FIRST TIME MIKE EVER DISAPOINTED, LET'S SEE IF HE CAN FIX IT??? I'LL POST PICS. WHEN IT GETS BACK... TALK ABOUT A DOUBLE DISAPOINTMENT...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 30 2010, 01:38 PM~19459490
> *THANKS FOR THE COMMENT, ENRIQUES CAR WENT BACK TO THE PINSTRIPER, HE TOTALLY MISSED THE MARK ON THAT CAR, FIRST TIME MIKE EVER DISAPOINTED, LET'S SEE IF HE CAN FIX IT??? I'LL POST PICS. WHEN IT GETS BACK... TALK ABOUT A DOUBLE DISAPOINTMENT...
> *


Wow. Dude is a bad ass striper. Guess everyone has off days :dunno:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 30 2010, 03:01 PM~19460001
> *Wow. Dude is a bad ass striper. Guess everyone has off days :dunno:
> *


YUP, I GUESS EVEN MASTERS MISS THE TARGET TOO... I JUST HOPE HE CAN SAVE IT FROM US HAVING TO DO A RE-DO...??? OUT OF RESPECT, I JUST DIDN'T WANT TO POST PICS... BUT IT WAS BAD, THE DON'T THAT WHERE ASKED NOT TO DO GOT DONE, THE DO, DIDN'T, SO YOU CAN ALMOST IMAGINE HOW DISAPPOINTING IT WAS TO SEE ALL OUR HARD WORK NOT SHINE THRU... HERE ARE THE BEFORE PICS...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Patterns look bad ass. I'm sure he won't disappoint this time around


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 30 2010, 03:41 PM~19460250
> *Patterns look bad ass. I'm sure he won't disappoint this time around
> *


 :x: :x: HOPE NOT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HOPE YOU AND YOU LOVED ONES HAVE A GREAT NEW YEARS EVE...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Dec 30 2010, 08:46 PM~19462808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, and to you and yours


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 31 2010, 11:30 AM~19467484
> *LOL, good luck!
> Thanks, and to you and yours
> *


THANKS...LOL...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Wetsanded and polished out the turd :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Dec 31 2010, 11:58 AM~19467816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You too


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

TIGHT ASS WORK GETTING PUT DOWN


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jan 4 2011, 07:49 PM~19504681
> *TIGHT ASS WORK GETTING PUT DOWN
> *


Thanks bro, got some pics coming in a few


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

5 hours worth of work today 


Before, Honda Shadow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Parts primered and then sanded:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Then based, pearled, and cleared :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 4 2011, 11:27 PM~19506905
> *Then based, pearled, and cleared :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


all that in 5hrs??


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82+Jan 4 2011, 10:47 PM~19507136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir, 330-830


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BEEN REAL BUSY WILL POST SOME PICS OF THE 68 SOON...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 4 2011, 10:27 PM~19506905
> *Then based, pearled, and cleared :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave: How much you charge for lessons? :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 6 2011, 01:48 PM~19522178
> *:wave:  How much you charge for lessons?  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *


68 UPDATES POSTED...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 09:16 PM~19516393
> *HEY BEEN REAL BUSY WILL POST SOME PICS OF THE 68 SOON...
> *


Cool, hope you guys are happy with the way it came back this time hno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Jan 5 2011, 09:36 PM~19516569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Put another couple hours. Got the decals on, added a black stripe with gold outlines and more clear :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 6 2011, 04:46 PM~19523229
> *Thanks
> :uh: :ugh:
> :0
> *


Paint lessons cochino!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~LAYTOWNLOCO~_@Jan 6 2011, 08:53 PM~19526236
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Sup homie


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 6 2011, 09:37 PM~19526788
> *Paint lessons cochino!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 6 2011, 08:44 PM~19525382
> *Put another couple hours. Got the decals on, added a black stripe with gold outlines and more clear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll cut and buff it out either tomorrow or Sunday, then on to the next project Monday


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 7 2011, 11:40 PM~19536774
> *I'll cut and buff it out either tomorrow or Sunday, then on to the next project Monday
> *


lucky fucker :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 7 2011, 09:42 PM~19535765
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 11:22 PM~19537113
> *lucky fucker  :biggrin:
> *


Burning out lol. Gotta get $$$$ while I can


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 24 2010, 06:06 PM~17590262
> *Decided to invest in myself a lil bit :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with that one!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@Jan 8 2011, 04:41 PM~19541930
> *Can't go wrong with that one!
> *


Saves a lot of time by laying down smoother then a cheaper gun


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got this one wetsanded and buffed out Saturday, took them outside to get pics today :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Jan 10 2011, 01:25 PM~19556831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, picked up the next project yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Been kicking back, but put in some work today. Been fucking around with some paint stands, trying to make it easier for me to paint these bikes :biggrin: Pics in a few, just letting primer flash :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice stuff Mondo :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 17 2011, 07:17 PM~19623829
> *Nice stuff Mondo :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 17 2011, 08:20 PM~19625385
> *Thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


nice stands!! custom made? :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 09:25 PM~19625458
> *nice stands!! custom made? :cheesy:
> *


Harbor Freight roller stands. The tops are going to be adjustable for different size fenders and tanks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 17 2011, 08:36 PM~19625615
> *Harbor Freight roller stands. The tops are going to be adjustable for different size fenders and tanks
> *


  thats wut i use also


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I love Harbor Fright :biggrin: Some of their shit is shit lol.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 18 2011, 06:14 AM~19627835
> *I love Harbor Fright :biggrin: Some of their shit is shit lol.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: man theres is one like 1hr from my house im gonna need to take a drive and see what i can find :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 04:58 PM~19632348
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  man theres is one like 1hr from my house im gonna need to take a drive and see what i can find  :biggrin:
> *


Everything lol. Don't get there hex wrenches, broke 2 of them bitches lol. Wound up getting some Husky or DeWalt, much better. :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got the parts sprayed and cleared (flat) Tuesday, went to take it to the guy to write off on, lol, and he told me the color was too dark. Got home looked at the sample he gave me and sure enough it was darker. Could've sworn that it was what he sent me. :banghead:

I'll just chaulk it up, pick up some new paint, and respray


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 20 2011, 05:47 PM~19653129
> *Got the parts sprayed and cleared (flat) Tuesday, went to take it to the guy to write off on, lol, and he told me the color was too dark. Got home looked at the sample he gave me and sure enough it was darker. Could've sworn that it was what he sent me. :banghead:
> 
> I'll just chaulk it up, pick up some new paint, and respray
> ...


 :wow: i like it ...that picky bastard


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 22 2011, 12:44 AM~19665085
> *:wow:  i like it ...that picky bastard
> *


x2


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2011, 11:44 PM~19665085
> *:wow:  i like it ...that picky bastard
> *


He liked it this time around, lol. He has it and is putting some Army/pinup decals on....In the meantime, I got 4 new projects :0 More bobbers, but they are paying to get my duece done :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

So here's one of the 4. Yamaha V-Star 1100.


































Had two lil dents to fill in, and then primer


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What's goin on :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 4 2011, 07:26 AM~19785723
> *What's goin on :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST CHILLIN... SERIOUSLY IT IS TO DAMN COLD EVERYWHERE RIGHT NOW... :biggrin: HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD, I AM SURE YOU ARE USE TO THIS WHEATHER... WELL HERE IS MY FRIDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Number 2 primered yesterday morning:


































No pics of it in primer hahahahahaha


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

No 3 done today. Hope to take care of no 4 tomorrow morning


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 4 2011, 09:45 PM~19791574
> *No 3 done today. Hope to take care of no 4 tomorrow morning
> 
> 
> ...


Damn ur like a machine nukkA :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 4 2011, 08:48 PM~19791597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir, got to get it while I can


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Decided to base and clear no 4 today. :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

YOU GO BOY :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Flat tan :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Lighting is all messed up lol, those lil side covers look all dark in the pics, but in real life they almost look like a slightly off white


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 4 2011, 08:44 PM~19791563
> *Number 2 primered yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

THEM BIKE PARTS ARE LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 09:51 PM~19823339
> *THEM BIKE PARTS ARE LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!
> *


Thanks, these flat ones look like ass, paint is supposed to shine but instead it looks like high priced primer. The damn quart kit is $100


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 8 2011, 09:52 PM~19823350
> *Thanks, these flat ones look like ass, paint is supposed to shine but instead it looks like high priced primer. The damn quart kit is $100
> *


OH TRUST ME I KNOW ABOUT THE FLAT MATERIAL COST WE HAVE DONE ONLY A FEW RALLY STRIPES, AND A VW BUG, AND HONESTLY PEOPLE ARE PROBABLY BETTER OFF WITH TINTING A PRIMER TO WAT EVER COLOR THEY WANT, CUZ AT THE END OF THE JOB THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE... BESIDES I LOVE SHINNY SHINNY CARS... LOL... :biggrin: WELL HAVE A GREAT DAY BRO...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 4 2011, 10:44 PM~19791563
> *Number 2 primered yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 8 2011, 10:52 PM~19823350
> *Thanks, these flat ones look like ass, paint is supposed to shine but instead it looks like high priced primer. The damn quart kit is $100
> *


As long as u get ur feria bro :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 9 2011, 08:22 PM~19831563
> *As long as u get ur feria bro :h5:
> *


:h5: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

801Rider,Feb 4 2011, 07:44 PM~19791563]
Number 2 primered yesterday morning:


































No pics of it in primer hahahahahaha

*I like the style you threw down on that tank! Aswome! ! * :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 10 2011, 06:56 PM~19839228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, that is the before pics bro, I just finished that one today


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 10 2011, 09:17 PM~19839977
> *LOL, that is the before pics bro, I just finished that one today
> 
> 
> ...


its aight :uh: 




































































































yeah im hating y que :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 10 2011, 08:19 PM~19840001
> *its aight  :uh:
> yeah im hating y que  :happysad:
> *


LOL, I don't care for it either :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 11 2011, 06:45 AM~19843057
> *LOL, I don't care for it either :cheesy: :roflmao:
> *


i dont care about da color i just hate u have a lot of work :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 11:49 AM~19866904
> *i dont care about da color i just hate u have a lot of work  :happysad:
> *


Lol, gotta get your name out there even if it means hooking people up....big time!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 11:49 AM~19866904
> *i dont care about da color i just hate u have a lot of work  :happysad:
> *


Lol, gotta get your name out there even if it means hooking people up....big time!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 5 2011, 07:43 PM~19797405
> *Decided to base and clear no 4 today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Finished today :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 14 2011, 07:59 PM~19870397
> *Lol, gotta get your name out there even if it means hooking people up....big time!
> *


Shit I've been hooking fuckers up for yrs but nukkas out here are cheap as fuck! :banghead:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 08:23 PM~19871283
> *Shit I've been hooking fuckers up for yrs but nukkas out here are cheap as fuck! :banghead:
> *


I'm up to $500 a bike :biggrin: :ugh: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 14 2011, 09:24 PM~19871301
> *I'm up to $500 a bike :biggrin: :ugh: :cheesy:
> *


Shit I can't even get 100 for a FLAKED SCHWINN shipped :banghead:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 08:29 PM~19871371
> *Shit I can't even get 100 for a FLAKED SCHWINN shipped :banghead:
> *


Damn :0 Start doing motorcycles :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 14 2011, 09:36 PM~19871466
> *Damn :0 Start doing motorcycles :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 14 2011, 09:36 PM~19871466
> *Damn :0 Start doing motorcycles :biggrin:
> *


I've been trying bro I've done 2. But they where hondas and out here hondas are not popular. I'm an hour south of milwaukee in illinois so I'm in harley heaven.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 07:23 PM~19871283
> *Shit I've been hooking fuckers up for yrs but nukkas out here are cheap as fuck! :banghead:
> *


explains u :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 08:53 PM~19871690
> *I've been trying bro I've done 2.  But they where hondas and out here hondas are not popular. I'm an hour south of milwaukee in illinois so I'm in harley heaven.
> *


Same here bro, but at the end of the day, I've done more metric bikes so I'm not gonna cater to Harley guys :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 14 2011, 10:27 PM~19872056
> *explains u :wow:
> *


not here bissh take that shit to my topic  

































































unless hes down for some :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 09:04 PM~19872398
> *not here bissh take that shit to my topic
> unless hes down for some  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 10:04 PM~19872398
> *not here bissh take that shit to my topic
> unless hes down for some  :wow:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: No ****


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 15 2011, 10:20 AM~19874865
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: No ****
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Almost done with this one, just got to cut and buff (no ****) :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 14 2011, 08:12 PM~19871156
> *Finished today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


So this cabron leaves me a voicemail today saying I painted the stripe on the rear fender on the wrong side :uh: I sent him pics after spraying the white pearl, then he came by the next day in person and asked me to put a red outline on top of the white, I put the red outline and sent him pics, then I cleared it and sent him pics, then I waited a couple days to add some more clear and sent him pics, cut and buffed it and sent him pics, he then picked up the parts yesterday and paid me and bounced and didn't say 1 time it was on the wrong side :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 16 2011, 10:52 PM~19889252
> *So this cabron leaves me a voicemail today saying I painted the stripe on the rear fender on the wrong side :uh: I sent him pics after spraying the white pearl, then he came by the next day in person and asked me to put a red outline on top of the white, I put the red outline and sent him pics, then I cleared it and sent him pics, then I waited a couple days to add some more clear and sent him pics, cut and buffed it and sent him pics, he then picked up the parts yesterday and paid me and bounced and didn't say 1 time it was on the wrong side :angry:
> *


customer is always right :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2011, 09:57 PM~19889295
> *customer is always right  :happysad:
> *


Thats what he thinks  Then I'll set him straight :cheesy: I missed his call cuz I was busy on the other one. See if I get an attitude tomorrow


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 16 2011, 10:59 PM~19889313
> *Thats what he thinks  Then I'll set him straight :cheesy: I missed his call cuz I was busy on the other one. See if I get an attitude tomorrow
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got this finished Friday night


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Messed around with a lil marbleizing effect under some Kandy Tangerine today 


















Doesn't show well in the pics


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 20 2011, 12:54 AM~19914109
> *Got this finished Friday night
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 


so what da customer say about da one u fucked up 









































i mean da one he messed up :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 20 2011, 12:56 AM~19914114
> *Messed around with a lil marbleizing effect under some Kandy Tangerine today
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 19 2011, 11:56 PM~19914116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 20 2011, 01:03 AM~19914139
> *I told him Friday shit wasn't my fault, thats why I send so many pics throughout the process, so if I'm fucking up, they can tell me. He came once in person, then came and picked it up, in person lol and didn't tell me anything until the day after. His homie came by to pick up his today and was laughing. Said he didn't even realize the stripe was on the wrong side until he tried putting it on :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


wahahaha!! vato was like "what the? maybe this way? no this way?    awww shit its on da wrongside :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: "


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 12:07 AM~19914148
> *wahahaha!! vato was like "what the? maybe this way? no this way?      awww shit its on da wrongside :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  "
> *


Yup lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 20 2011, 12:56 AM~19914114
> *Messed around with a lil marbleizing effect under some Kandy Tangerine today
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 20 2011, 01:09 AM~19914153
> *Yup lol
> *


hey bro acknowledge brat or she gonna get butthurt :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 01:15 AM~19914175
> *hey bro acknowledge brat or she gonna get butthurt  :uh:
> *


How did I Know you were guna say that Burro!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2011, 01:19 AM~19914198
> *How did I Know you were guna say that Burro!
> *


cause ur sykick :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 01:22 AM~19914206
> *cause ur  sykick  :wow:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2011, 01:24 AM~19914210
> *
> *


ummm ok ok ill say it. CAUSE UR A GIRL AND U KNOW EVERYTHING


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 01:26 AM~19914225
> *ummm ok ok ill say it. CAUSE UR  A GIRL AND U KNOW EVERYTHING
> *


Lol!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Feb 16 2011, 09:48 PM~19889223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKS, REAL GOOD!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sprayed the first round of clear Sunday :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 20 2011, 12:11 AM~19914160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that acceptable :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 21 2011, 07:28 PM~19926397
> *Thanks
> Is that acceptable :dunno:
> *


Yes Spock is just being an Ass! Lol :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 21 2011, 08:12 PM~19927621
> *Yes Spock is just being an Ass! Lol :happysad:
> *


LOL.

Just sprayed this


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 11:56 PM~19914116
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> so what da customer say about da one u fucked up
> i mean da one he messed up  :happysad:
> *


Can't even tell from the side :biggrin:












But if you look at it straight on :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 21 2011, 05:24 PM~19926374
> *Sprayed the first round of clear Sunday :0 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 23 2011, 08:40 PM~19944872
> *Can't even tell from the side :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Well it Definitely Makes it Unique I Like it Watch that be the New Trend Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 23 2011, 08:14 PM~19945231
> *Lol Well it Definitely Makes it Unique I Like it Watch that be the New Trend Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm a trend setter  :nicoderm:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 23 2011, 07:40 PM~19944872
> *Can't even tell from the side :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: trend setter huh??? lol... but seriously it's different... :biggrin: I dout you will ever make that mistake... lol... j/k it's cool you at least are having fun with it... i just love lol...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 23 2011, 09:34 PM~19946141
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: trend setter huh??? lol... but seriously it's different...  :biggrin:  I dout you will ever make that mistake... lol... j/k it's cool you at least are having fun with it... i just love lol...
> *


LOL I still don't think it's my fault hahahahaha. It wouldve been different if I took it apart but he brought it in pieces and signed off on it numerous times, but that's me :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 23 2011, 07:40 PM~19944872
> *Can't even tell from the side :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: it happens


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Feb 28 2011, 08:03 AM~19978957
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: it happens
> *


This guy is gonna kill me, said he made some scratches on the tank and wants it repainted :buttkick:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 28 2011, 09:01 AM~19979221
> *This guy is gonna kill me, said he made some scratches on the tank and wants it repainted :buttkick:
> *


SOMETIMES THE MONEY ISN'T WORTH THE HEADACHE... HUH??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 28 2011, 03:30 PM~19981619
> *SOMETIMES THE MONEY ISN'T WORTH THE HEADACHE... HUH???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yup, told the dumbass I'd be home at 3 and he said he would be here, just barely sent me a text asking if he could bring it by....2 hours after the fact :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 28 2011, 05:12 PM~19982434
> *Yup, told the dumbass I'd be home at 3 and he said he would be here, just barely sent me a text asking if he could bring it by....2 hours after the fact :banghead: :banghead:
> *


HAHAHA AND ON A MONDAY... WHAT A WAY TO START YOUR WEEK... :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 28 2011, 05:37 PM~19982600
> *HAHAHA AND ON A MONDAY... WHAT A WAY TO START YOUR WEEK... :happysad:
> *


He actually started this shit Sunday  Had to think about it even before today lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 28 2011, 06:49 PM~19983148
> *He actually started this shit Sunday  Had to think about it even before today lol
> *


DAMN THAT IS F*CKED UP...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 28 2011, 07:35 PM~19983609
> *DAMN THAT IS F*CKED UP...
> *


It is what it is. Pics in a bit. Spraying the Kandy on that Raider tank :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Gonna wetsand probably Wednesday and give the tank and fenders 3 more coats of clear, then do the final cut and buff, then off to the pinstriper


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 28 2011, 09:12 PM~19984794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!! LOVE THE WAY YOU MARBLEIZED THE TANK... THE COLORS GO GOOD TOGETHER TOO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 1 2011, 12:30 PM~19989168
> *LOOKING GOOD!!! LOVE THE WAY YOU MARBLEIZED THE TANK... THE COLORS GO GOOD TOGETHER TOO...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

JUST DROPPING IN TO SAY WATS UP... LOL...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll give you another laugh, retard brought those parts yesterday all fucking muddy :angry: :buttkick:

"Oh, I brought the parts back so you could buff them out"


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2011, 04:20 PM~19999446
> *I'll give you another laugh, retard brought those parts yesterday all fucking muddy :angry: :buttkick:
> 
> "Oh, I brought the parts back so you could buff them out"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SOME FOLKS ARE JUST CLUELESS AREN'T THEY??? LMAO... THAT WAS A GOOD LAUGH THOUGH... THANKS... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 06:28 PM~20000384
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SOME FOLKS ARE JUST CLUELESS AREN'T THEY??? LMAO... THAT WAS A GOOD LAUGH THOUGH... THANKS... :biggrin:
> *


You're welcome :biggrin:


Did a light wetsand today and added 3 more coats of clear, got the heater on the shed right now to get that clear harder....no **** (for spock & shod)


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2011, 07:47 PM~20000562
> *You're welcome :biggrin:
> Did a light wetsand today and added 3 more coats of clear, got the heater on the shed right now to get that clear harder....no **** (for spock & shod)
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: aww man


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 06:52 PM~20000597
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  aww man
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2011, 07:57 PM~20000650
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


you on some straight bullshit!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 07:08 PM~20000741
> *you on some straight bullshit!!!
> *


Yeah, I've had too many sodas today :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2011, 08:23 PM~20000892
> *Yeah, I've had too many sodas today :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 07:29 PM~20000960
> *:uh:
> *


I could quote your topic for TRUFF


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2011, 08:30 PM~20000966
> *I could quote your topic for TRUFF
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## pimp66801 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2011, 07:47 PM~20000562
> *You're welcome :biggrin:
> Did a light wetsand today and added 3 more coats of clear, got the heater on the shed right now to get that clear harder....no **** (for spock & shod)
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2011, 06:47 PM~20000562
> *You're welcome :biggrin:
> Did a light wetsand today and added 3 more coats of clear, got the heater on the shed right now to get that clear harder....no **** (for spock & shod)
> 
> ...


LOOKING BAD ASS BRO... AND I HEAR YA... ALWAYS GOT TO BE ON YOUR TOES AROUND COMPA, AND SHOD... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 2 2011, 08:47 PM~20001871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes you do :yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP BRO... HERE GOES A THURSDAY BUMP FOR YA... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thx. Nothing new here, just cooking those marblized parts again :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Mar 2 2011, 07:47 PM~20000562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 3 2011, 05:53 PM~20008954
> *Thx. Nothing new here, just cooking those marblized parts again :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 5 2011, 12:38 PM~20022164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to, it's only been in the 40s


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WE WON'T BE FINISHING THE 68 BRO. SO ENRIQUE WILL HAVE TO KEEP YOU POSTED...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 03:28 PM~20028803
> *WE WON'T BE FINISHING THE 68 BRO. SO ENRIQUE WILL HAVE TO KEEP YOU POSTED...
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 6 2011, 01:22 PM~20027842
> *Thanks
> Have to, it's only been in the 40s
> *


40's hno: hno:


































Pussy :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 04:38 PM~20029213
> *40's hno: hno:
> Pussy :happysad:
> *


Dum dum, who was complaining :uh: Just takes longer for the clear to cure up


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 6 2011, 04:38 PM~20029213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 6 2011, 05:55 PM~20029357
> *Dum dum, who was complaining :uh: Just takes longer for the clear to cure up
> *


I love dum dum lolipops :biggrin: cherry and pineapple are my favorite :boink:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 6 2011, 04:59 PM~20029398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave: You need to get your deuce done to give your pops some competiton!! LuxuriouS was lookin good at the autorama! no ****  :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 6 2011, 05:30 PM~20029598
> *:wave: You need to get your deuce done to give your pops some competiton!! LuxuriouS was lookin good at the autorama! no ****    :biggrin:
> *


Soon enough  Lol. Thanks bro


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 6 2011, 08:40 PM~20031050
> *Soon enough  Lol. Thanks bro
> *


COMPETITION IS HEALTHY... :biggrin: KEEPS ALL OF US ON OUR TOES... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 08:42 PM~20031069
> *COMPETITION IS HEALTHY... :biggrin: KEEPS ALL OF US ON OUR TOES... :biggrin:
> *


:yes: A lil motivation never hurt anybody :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 7 2011, 06:19 AM~20033334
> *:yes: A lil motivation never hurt anybody :biggrin:
> *


ill give u a lil push from behind homie :boink:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:uh: :buttkick:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey you member seein my LS right? You think you can shoot me some ideas for some patterns to fix the problem areas and a figure to go with it?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 8 2011, 12:52 PM~20043038
> *Hey you member seein my LS right? You think you can shoot me some ideas for some patterns to fix the problem areas and a figure to go with it?
> *


Over at Felipes shop....I seen it, but don't remember problem areas, my kids were pissing me off  :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Time to start working on my duece 

Starting on the skirts since it decided to snow yesterday 

Here's how they've looked for a year :happysad:

















Paint bubbling around the edges

















Before primer:

















After primer:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got the fenders cut and buffed today


----------



## pimp66801 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 9 2011, 09:43 PM~20054885
> *Got the fenders cut and buffed today
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:    :thumbsup: 
Looks good Homie
You Ready for The 66'S TOP?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimp66801_@Mar 10 2011, 12:47 AM~20056886
> *:uh:        :thumbsup:
> Looks good Homie
> You Ready for The 66'S TOP?
> *


:0 When you are, make sure you scrub the hell out of that top :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 8 2011, 06:12 PM~20044794
> *Over at Felipes shop....I seen it, but don't remember problem areas, my kids were pissing me off  :roflmao:
> *


Lol well there is one on the front where the emblem was before they shaved it off, and there is a bigger area on the passenger side door. The paint in those areas are slowly peeling back. I guess they didnt prep it right or somethin, im not sure.

I will get some pics soon so you can see wut i mean.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 9 2011, 09:43 PM~20054885
> *Got the fenders cut and buffed today
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 9 2011, 08:43 PM~20054885
> *Got the fenders cut and buffed today
> 
> 
> ...


ESTAN SUPER NIIICE!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Mar 10 2011, 01:02 PM~20059857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias 



Got the tank done today  Pinstriper is coming tomorrow


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Mar 9 2011, 09:43 PM~20054885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 10 2011, 08:48 PM~20062899
> *
> lol
> Gracias
> ...


Guaoooo esta chiiiiineeeeee :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Mar 10 2011, 07:48 PM~20062899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERDA QUE SI??? HAHAHA OH LET ME TRANSLATE JAJAJAJA...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 10 2011, 08:05 PM~20063073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

FRIDAY BUMP FOR YOU... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

^Thanks


Striper came by earlier today :cheesy:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 12 2011, 12:49 AM~20072501
> *^Thanks
> Striper came by earlier today :cheesy:
> 
> ...



:0 Beautiful!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 11 2011, 11:49 PM~20072501
> *^Thanks
> Striper came by earlier today :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Holy Crap that's Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Mar 12 2011, 08:17 AM~20074247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 11 2011, 10:49 PM~20072501
> *^Thanks
> Striper came by earlier today :cheesy:
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK BRO... YOU AND YOUR STRIPER MAKE A GREAT TEAM... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 12 2011, 09:34 PM~20077796
> *GREAT WORK BRO... YOU AND YOUR STRIPER MAKE A GREAT TEAM... :biggrin:
> *


X5! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Guy brought the bike by earlier today :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 13 2011, 09:05 PM~20084669
> *Guy brought the bike by earlier today :0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 13 2011, 10:05 PM~20084669
> *Guy brought the bike by earlier today :0
> 
> 
> ...


wow that purrty :wow:


----------



## pimp66801 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 13 2011, 10:05 PM~20084669
> *Guy brought the bike by earlier today :0
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!
Tell him not to park to close to your neighbors car! Lol


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 13 2011, 09:42 PM~20085017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, yeah no shit...the bastards :buttkick:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MONDAY BUMP BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Almost 3 years later, it's time for a make over :biggrin:










































The paint job on this bastard was thick, I sprayed the flake in 6 coats I think but in regular clear....lol, didn't know about intercoat clear at the time :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 15 2011, 09:51 PM~20101482
> *Almost 3 years later, it's time for a make over :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


memories :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Lol, something like that :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 15 2011, 08:51 PM~20101482
> *Almost 3 years later, it's time for a make over :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



OOOO NIIICE...
:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 13 2011, 10:05 PM~20084669
> *Guy brought the bike by earlier today :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

tttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

T.G.I.F. HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND BRO...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Not really, that flat green bobber that I was working on finally came back with stickers, went to give it the last coats of clear and there was white specks all over the place. Pissed me off, had to sand it down, pull the stickers and sand some more. Got it recleared today....no pics cuz of how pissed off I was :angry:

How was your weekend :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 21 2011, 09:51 PM~20146404
> *Not really, that flat green bobber that I was working on finally came back with stickers, went to give it the last coats of clear and there was white specks all over the place. Pissed me off, had to sand it down, pull the stickers and sand some more. Got it recleared today....no pics cuz of how pissed off I was :angry:
> 
> How was your weekend :biggrin:
> *


So ummmmm got any pics :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 21 2011, 07:51 PM~20146404
> *Not really, that flat green bobber that I was working on finally came back with stickers, went to give it the last coats of clear and there was white specks all over the place. Pissed me off, had to sand it down, pull the stickers and sand some more. Got it recleared today....no pics cuz of how pissed off I was :angry:
> 
> How was your weekend :biggrin:
> *


EWWW... SOME FOOLS ARE IDIOTS I TELL YOU... WELL DON'T TRIP BRO. AT LEAST THAT JOB IS DONE AND OVER WITH... :biggrin: LET THE SH*T ROLL DOWNHILL... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 21 2011, 09:20 PM~20147333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 22 2011, 06:46 AM~20149460
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh: so wheres da pics :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HERE GOES A BUMP TTT FOR YOU...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 22 2011, 07:41 AM~20150146
> *:uh:  so wheres da pics  :happysad:
> *


:uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got that flaked out Honda based and cleared yesterday 


































Decided to cut and buff the side panels today, came out pretty good. Got all of the parts wetsanded, time to add some more decals


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 24 2011, 07:09 PM~20173401
> *Got that flaked out Honda based and cleared yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 24 2011, 08:09 PM~20173401
> *Got that flaked out Honda based and cleared yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



looking good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pimp66801 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 24 2011, 09:09 PM~20173401
> *Got that flaked out Honda based and cleared yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 24 2011, 10:09 PM~20173401
> *Got that flaked out Honda based and cleared yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :wow:  :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 24 2011, 08:12 PM~20173420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone :biggrin: 

pimp66 - your wheel wells will be done soon enough :biggrin:


----------



## pimp66801 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 25 2011, 05:44 AM~20176109
> *Thanks everyone :biggrin:
> 
> pimp66 - your wheel wells will be done soon enough :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimp66801_@Mar 25 2011, 07:49 AM~20176853
> *:uh:
> *


Show me a receipt and I'll start on them :uh:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

If this weather ever clears up i will send you some pics :angry: PM me your number and i will just send em to your phone, unless you want em on here


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HAPPY FRIDAY FOO... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 25 2011, 11:51 AM~20178438
> *If this weather ever clears up i will send you some pics  :angry:  PM me your number and i will just send em to your phone, unless you want em on here
> *


You can post them here that way I can check em out easier on my computer


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 12:22 PM~20178693
> *HAPPY FRIDAY FOO... :biggrin:
> *


Happy Saturday


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I talked the guy out of keeping the decals :cheesy: I'll be taking those off later today. It has a very subtle marble effect since I used the grey base when I sprayed the Orion Silver on top :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 28 2011, 06:42 AM~20198954
> *I talked the guy out of keeping the decals :cheesy: I'll be taking those off later today. It has a very subtle marble effect since I used the grey base when I sprayed the Orion Silver on top :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :squint: :fool2: :squint: :fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 28 2011, 04:42 AM~20198954
> *I talked the guy out of keeping the decals :cheesy: I'll be taking those off later today. It has a very subtle marble effect since I used the grey base when I sprayed the Orion Silver on top :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GREAT BRO... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK... MARBLIZER IS BEST WHEN USED SUBTLE... GREAT JOB...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 28 2011, 02:55 PM~20202493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I haven't used actual marbleizer yet....one of these days :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WELL IT STILL LOOKS GOOD... LOL... TUESDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks, got my compressor back yesterday, time to get back on one of the projects lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Here they are. I bought the car with this paint job. I started to notice these a few months after i had it. Some have said i could have some patterns done over these areas to fix it. Wut you think? :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I don't know bro, only time I seen paint crack like that is if filler is underneath :dunno: I'd have to look at it in person to be sure


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Well if you make it up this way anytime soon hit me up and i will show you.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 30 2011, 04:14 PM~20220962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Ok, sounds good bro


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Ok, so since I'm waiting to figure out what to do on the sides, might as well get started on another :biggrin:


























































Try to get it wetsanded and maybe even sprayed and cleared :0 Assembly line :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 30 2011, 10:52 AM~20218364
> *Here they are. I bought the car with this paint job. I started to notice these a few months after i had it. Some have said i could have some patterns done over these areas to fix it. Wut you think?  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAN BE A # OF THINGS IT COULD BE TO MUCH HARDNER ON BONDO, TO MUCH HARDNER IN THE CLEAR, CAN'T REALLY MAKE OUT FROM THE PICS. IT COULD BE OLD PAINT AND NEW PAINT REACTED??? IF IT WASN'T A CUSTOM COLOR YOU CAN ALWAYS FIX AFFECTED AREA AND REFINISH... JUST THIS GIRLS 2 CENTS... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 30 2011, 04:26 AM~20216382
> *Thanks, got my compressor back yesterday, time to get back on one of the projects lol
> *



thanks for coming through again bro  keep up the badass work


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 30 2011, 08:24 PM~20223290
> *Ok, so since I'm waiting to figure out what to do on the sides, might as well get started on another :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS A NEW PROJECT???


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 08:40 PM~20223493
> *THAT CAN BE A # OF THINGS IT COULD BE TO MUCH HARDNER ON BONDO, TO MUCH HARDNER IN THE CLEAR, CAN'T REALLY MAKE OUT FROM THE PICS. IT COULD BE OLD PAINT AND NEW PAINT REACTED???  IF IT WASN'T A CUSTOM COLOR YOU CAN ALWAYS FIX AFFECTED AREA AND REFINISH... JUST THIS GIRLS 2 CENTS... :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Mar 30 2011, 08:48 PM~20223576
> *thanks for coming through again bro  keep up the badass work
> *


No prob, that's what I'm here for. Let's get on the rest of your parts :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 09:06 PM~20223823
> *IS THIS A NEW PROJECT???
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Mar 31 2011, 07:39 AM~20226353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH IT... THRUSDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LOL I'm sure you have

Decals, messed up and I had to reshoot the grey on the tank :angry: Just put the first coat of clear though :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 31 2011, 07:58 PM~20231329
> *LOL I'm sure you have
> 
> Decals, messed up and I had to reshoot the grey on the tank :angry: Just put the first coat of clear though :biggrin:
> *


YEAH REMOVING THEM SHITS IS A BISH... WHAT DID USE TO REMOVE IT??? I AM SURE IT IS GONNA COME OUT GREAT... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 08:24 PM~20231616
> *YEAH REMOVING THEM SHITS IS A BISH... WHAT DID USE TO REMOVE IT??? I AM SURE IT IS GONNA COME OUT GREAT... :biggrin:
> *


I tried something from 3M that didn't work, then I tried solvent and same result, then I went and got some of that goo gone and that didn't seem to work so I sanded the shit off :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 09:40 PM~20223493
> *THAT CAN BE A # OF THINGS IT COULD BE TO MUCH HARDNER ON BONDO, TO MUCH HARDNER IN THE CLEAR, CAN'T REALLY MAKE OUT FROM THE PICS. IT COULD BE OLD PAINT AND NEW PAINT REACTED???  IF IT WASN'T A CUSTOM COLOR YOU CAN ALWAYS FIX AFFECTED AREA AND REFINISH... JUST THIS GIRLS 2 CENTS... :biggrin:
> *


I was told that the painter used a honda blue but then mixed in some other stuff so who knows :uh: 

And I have heard before bout the new and old paint reacting, thanks for the input.  

Im tempted to just re-paint the whole damn car :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 31 2011, 08:34 PM~20231720
> *I tried something from 3M that didn't work, then I tried solvent and same result, then I went and got some of that goo gone and that didn't seem to work so I sanded the shit off :biggrin:
> *


WELL I HOPE YOU AT LEAST GOT YOUR TIMES WORTH ON THAT SH*T... TRUST SOME FOLKS DON'T REALIZE HOW MUCH WORK GOES INTO MAKING SH*T HAPPEN... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, OH AND POST PICS. NUKKA... LMAO.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 1 2011, 12:19 PM~20236203
> *WELL I HOPE YOU AT LEAST GOT YOUR TIMES WORTH ON THAT SH*T... TRUST SOME FOLKS DON'T REALIZE HOW MUCH WORK GOES INTO MAKING SH*T HAPPEN... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, OH AND POST PICS. NUKKA... LMAO.... :biggrin:
> *


X5!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 1 2011, 11:19 AM~20236203
> *WELL I HOPE YOU AT LEAST GOT YOUR TIMES WORTH ON THAT SH*T... TRUST SOME FOLKS DON'T REALIZE HOW MUCH WORK GOES INTO MAKING SH*T HAPPEN... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, OH AND POST PICS. NUKKA... LMAO.... :biggrin:
> *


LOL, I hope so too hahahahaha....sneak peek :biggrin: Going to do something on the side, going with an actual emblem vs a decal


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 4 2011, 09:18 PM~20260206
> *LOL, I hope so too hahahahaha....sneak peek :biggrin: Going to do something on the side, going with an actual emblem vs a decal
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 4 2011, 08:21 PM~20260231
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 4 2011, 10:18 PM~20260206
> *LOL, I hope so too hahahahaha....sneak peek :biggrin: Going to do something on the side, going with an actual emblem vs a decal
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 4 2011, 08:18 PM~20260206
> *LOL, I hope so too hahahahaha....sneak peek :biggrin: Going to do something on the side, going with an actual emblem vs a decal
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO... VERY GOOD!!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK... HERE GOES MY TUESDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 4 2011, 09:18 PM~20260206
> *LOL, I hope so too hahahahaha....sneak peek :biggrin: Going to do something on the side, going with an actual emblem vs a decal
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 4 2011, 08:29 PM~20260346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got to cut and buff this 'toasted marshmellow' and call it a day


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 5 2011, 06:25 PM~20267057
> *Sup fool
> *


Qvo guey :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 5 2011, 07:46 PM~20268941
> *Got to cut and buff this 'toasted marshmellow' and call it a day
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICE NO ME CONVENSE EL COLOR BUT TO EACH THEIR OWN... :happysad: :biggrin: BUT EL JALE SALLIO CHINGON... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 10:01 PM~20270393
> *NIIICE NO ME CONVENSE EL COLOR BUT TO EACH THEIR OWN... :happysad:  :biggrin: BUT EL JALE SALLIO CHINGON... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, these guys and their non metallic funky colors  Thanks though :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 4 2011, 08:18 PM~20260206
> *LOL, I hope so too hahahahaha....sneak peek :biggrin: Going to do something on the side, going with an actual emblem vs a decal
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 6 2011, 05:06 AM~20271955
> *Yeah, these guys and their non metallic funky colors  Thanks though :biggrin:
> *


TRUST ME I KNOW THE FEELING... THERE ARE TIMES A CUSTOMER GOES WITH SOME FUNKY FUGLY COLOR, BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO??? EVEN WHEN THEY ARE WRONG, THEY ARE RIGHT... LOL... :biggrin: BUT YOUR WORK IS WHAT COUNTS... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS FOO... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 7 2011, 03:37 PM~20283893
> *:wave: :wave:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:uh: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 7 2011, 04:04 PM~20284077
> *:uh: :buttkick: :twak:
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Don't roll your eyes at me you lil hooker :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 7 2011, 05:44 PM~20284796
> *Don't roll your eyes at me you lil hooker  :angry:
> *


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Okay, homie came by yesterday and told me what he was looking for on the sides of the tank and got it taped off. Came home today and shot the sides and cleared everything


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 7 2011, 09:45 PM~20286589
> *Okay, homie came by yesterday and told me what he was looking for on the sides of the tank and got it taped off. Came home today and shot the sides and cleared everything
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Apr 7 2011, 03:44 PM~20284796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD !!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 7 2011, 08:57 PM~20287252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you as always :biggrin:


Got this one cut and buffed and out the door today after work


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 8 2011, 10:41 PM~20295483
> *Thanks....I think :ugh:
> Thank you as always :biggrin:
> Got this one cut and buffed and out the door today after work
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Apr 5 2011, 08:46 PM~20268941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 30 2011, 08:24 PM~20223290
> *Ok, so since I'm waiting to figure out what to do on the sides, might as well get started on another :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 8 2011, 09:38 PM~20296000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup fool


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MY BAD FOO... TOTALLY FORGOT TO BUMP... SOOOOORRRRY... LOL... CATCH YOU LATER BRO...
:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LOL, you are slackin :biggrin:


Me too  Gonna match the Kandy Tangerine Raider I did


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 13 2011, 02:55 PM~20330457
> *LOL, you are slackin :biggrin:
> Me too  Gonna match the Kandy Tangerine Raider I did
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A POWER RANGER HELMET... LOL... SO WHAT'S THE COLOR SCHEME??? ENQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW??? LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 04:55 PM~20331536
> *LOOKS LIKE A POWER RANGER HELMET... LOL... SO WHAT'S THE COLOR SCHEME??? ENQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW??? LOL... :biggrin:
> *


Ummmmm.....purple! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 31 2011, 07:41 AM~20226360
> *No prob, that's what I'm here for. Let's get on the rest of your parts :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


definetly


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 13 2011, 06:27 PM~20332404
> *Ummmmm.....purple!  :biggrin:
> *




OOOOO... NIIICE!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PICS...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 13 2011, 04:55 PM~20330457
> *LOL, you are slackin :biggrin:
> Me too  Gonna match the Kandy Tangerine Raider I did
> 
> ...


wanna work on my helmet?? :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg+Apr 14 2011, 12:47 AM~20335726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :twak:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got these buffed out today....no **** Spock :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Apr 14 2011, 10:09 PM~20342110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 14 2011, 08:10 PM~20342117
> *Got these buffed out today....no **** Spock :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: GREAT JOB... LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 08:40 PM~20342346
> *
> *


Hahahaha. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 14 2011, 10:47 PM~20343372
> *:h5: GREAT JOB... LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HAPPY FRIDAY NUKKA... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Apr 13 2011, 07:27 PM~20332404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 15 2011, 07:07 AM~20344248
> *Hahahaha. Thanks :biggrin:
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Apr 13 2011, 02:55 PM~20330457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 18 2011, 09:48 PM~20368614
> *:nono: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 18 2011, 07:48 PM~20368614
> *:nono: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LIER, LIER PANTS ON FIRE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CAME OUT NICE THOUGH... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 08:39 PM~20377289
> *:wow: nice  :wow:
> *


Thanks


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 11:03 PM~20378620
> *:0  :0 LIER, LIER PANTS ON FIRE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CAME OUT NICE THOUGH... LOL... :biggrin:
> *


Lol I said I was doing it to match the Kandy Tangerine Raider, I thought you were being sarcastic....guess not :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 18 2011, 08:48 PM~20368614
> *:nono: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I Still Like It Alot lol Purple n Orange are My Favorite Colors and they Look Good Together lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRO. HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A WONDERFUL HAPPY EASTER... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy  Easter!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

* :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKA :biggrin: *


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 20 2011, 08:26 PM~20385557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U 2 Homie :wow: :naughty:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Done


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Done :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Done :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 25 2011, 07:08 PM~20417576
> *Done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf them some ugly colors. :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 25 2011, 08:25 PM~20419377
> *wtf them some ugly ********.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: why u racists foo


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 25 2011, 10:45 PM~20419608
> *:uh: why u racists foo
> *


i see what u did there nukka  im not louie


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 25 2011, 08:25 PM~20419377
> *wtf them some ugly colors.  :uh:
> *


:werd: :werd:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Apr 25 2011, 05:56 PM~20417476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP MONDO, HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT TUESDAY BRO... WELL SEE YALL LATER I GOT TO RUN... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 26 2011, 04:09 PM~20424503
> *:werd: :werd:
> *


but da green paper was nice huh :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 26 2011, 08:09 PM~20427461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was acceptable :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY THERE BRO... HERE IS A THURSDAY BUMP BRO... :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks! Gonna get started on another pedal car this weekend


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 29 2011, 08:43 AM~20447031
> *Thanks! Gonna get started on another pedal car this weekend
> *


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 29 2011, 08:43 AM~20447031
> *Thanks! Gonna get started on another pedal car this weekend
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

Q-VO MANDO...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

It's been a min....when I'll try to get some pics tomorrow. Staying busy :biggrin: Thanks for the bumps....no **** Spock!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 12 2011, 11:23 PM~20542391
> *It's been a min....when I'll try to get some pics tomorrow. Staying busy :biggrin: Thanks for the bumps....no **** Spock!
> *


 :uh: whateva nukka :uh:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 12 2011, 09:26 PM~20542423
> *:uh:  whateva nukka  :uh:
> *


SE AGUITO CUZ YOU SAID HE'S NO ****... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT COOKING... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 13 2011, 12:04 AM~20542779
> *SE AGUITO CUZ YOU SAID HE'S NO ****...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT COOKING... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Only the green was done on this. Customer didn't want to pay for another color and to get it re-striped :uh:


























Done:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 13 2011, 06:23 PM~20547671
> *Only the green was done on this. Customer didn't want to pay for another color and to get it re-striped :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll post up pics of the pedal car today after I get completed pics


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 14 2011, 11:34 AM~20551319
> *I'll post up nudes later after i shower *


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+May 13 2011, 04:23 PM~20547671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD MANDO, BUT BOY DID COMPA MAKE ME LAUGH ON HIS QUOTE... LMAO.... WELL HAVE A GREAT SATURDAY BRO...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 15 2011, 02:11 PM~20557106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :worship: fucking badass!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 15 2011, 12:11 PM~20557106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWW... BEAUTIFUL PEDAL CAR FOR A BEAUTIFUL LIL BABYGIRL... GREAT PICS. MANDO... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:36 AM~20551325
> *:wow:
> *


WTF


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2011, 12:31 PM~20557199
> *:wow: :worship: fucking badass!!!!!
> *


 Thanks


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 15 2011, 04:11 PM~20558069
> *AWWWW... BEAUTIFUL PEDAL CAR FOR A BEAUTIFUL LIL BABYGIRL... GREAT PICS. MANDO... :biggrin:
> *


Gracias!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 15 2011, 08:58 PM~20559058
> *WTF
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thought u was ignoring that lmao!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2011, 07:19 PM~20559188
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thought u was ignoring that lmao!
> *


I've been on my phone, didn't even realize you you did that lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 15 2011, 10:20 PM~20559667
> *I've been on my phone, didn't even realize you you did that lol
> *


orale i was like wtf he never lets me get away wit that shit :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 15 2011, 01:11 PM~20557106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 15 2011, 08:45 PM~20559867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 15 2011, 08:20 PM~20559667
> *I've been on my phone, didn't even realize you you did that lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Y EL COMPA TAKING FULL ADVANTAGE OF THE UNKNOWN... JAJAJAJA....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 16 2011, 10:20 PM~20567203
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Y EL COMPA TAKING FULL ADVANTAGE OF THE UNKNOWN... JAJAJAJA....
> *


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 16 2011, 08:20 PM~20567203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At my expense :angry:  :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 17 2011, 07:29 AM~20569186
> *At my expense :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


ummm its cause we missed you :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0 Been a while since I posted something lol. 


























SparkleEFX seems to work out real nice, will definitely be using again in the future  Will be using the silver tomorrow


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> :0 Been a while since I posted something lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shit einstien! :twak::twak::twak::twak::twak: 










oh and nice work


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> looking good homie :thumbsup:


Thanks bro 



elspock84 said:


> no shit einstien! :twak::twak::twak::twak::twak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick: Never used it before sissy :uh: But thanks :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> :buttkick: Never used it before sissy :uh: But thanks :biggrin:


I aint no sissy mafucka!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> I aint no sissy mafucka!


Explain why in your avatar pic you are crying because someone gave you a fat lip?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Explain why in your avatar pic you are crying because someone gave you a fat lip?


i wasnt crying mafucka!! dats my oooo face :boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> i wasnt crying mafucka!! dats my oooo face :boink::boink::boink::boink:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Water drops


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

801Rider said:


> :0 Been a while since I posted something lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PrettyLights (Jun 10, 2011)

Did some great work repainting the bike, I've been thinking of switching up the color on mine as well.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> :h5:


HELL YEAH MANDO, NOW THAT CAME OUT SWEET... GREATJOB FOO... MY COMPUTER CRASHED, BUT NOW IT'S FIXXED SO HERE I AM RUNNING A MUCK... LOL...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HELL YEAH MANDO, NOW THAT CAME OUT SWEET... GREATJOB FOO... MY COMPUTER CRASHED, BUT NOW IT'S FIXXED SO HERE I AM RUNNING A MUCK... LOL...


Thanks  Sucks when the computer goes down


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

First round of clear


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Never posted pics of some of my projects :happysad:

Pedal car finished:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Never posted pics of some of my projects :happysad:

Pedal car finished:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

A set of wheels


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Some interior pieces for a '66 Impala :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Never posted pics of some of my projects :happysad:
> 
> Pedal car finished:


NOW THIS BABY IS BEAUTIFUL... GREAT WORK MANDO...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY MANDO...*


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Trunk is almost ready


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Trunk is almost ready


LOOKING GOOD... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

It's done. I'll post pics tonight


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Trunk done!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pic of the hood out in the sun


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Pic of the hood out in the sun


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

One day super blitz, 16 hours from fully assembled to gun being cleaned out last Friday :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got the bike sprayed with HOK Orion Silver, 6 coats of HOK Kandy Brandywine, and cleared


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got it all assembled Saturday night  I'm gonna try to cut and buff it this weekend


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got this done yesterday with a little help of SparkleEFX


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Got this done yesterday with a little help of SparkleEFX


what color base u use? looks good


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Light grey. Was a bitch to cover lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Light grey. Was a bitch to cover lol


wtf what was u thinking? :twak::twak:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I don't know, wasn't wearing my respirator :420:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> I don't know, wasn't wearing my respirator :420:


LMFAO... HEY THERE MANDO, HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A GREAT WEEKEND...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LMFAO... HEY THERE MANDO, HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A GREAT WEEKEND...


Thanks Liz, right back at you and your familia


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> I don't know, wasn't wearing my respirator :420:


menso :twak:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Real talk puttttoooo.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Real talk puttttoooo.


:werd: :boink:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LOL....fool!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Finally got around to cutting and buffing my bike. Cut it yesterday :barf:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got it buffed out this morning


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Got it buffed out this morning


WOW...MANDO, SALIO CHINGON... GREAT JOB FOO... LOVE THAT MIRROR FINISH TOO...


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

lol ur to small for that bike fool


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WOW...MANDO, SALIO CHINGON... GREAT JOB FOO... LOVE THAT MIRROR FINISH TOO...


Thanks Liz, orange peel was driving me nuts lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> lol ur to small for that bike fool


Guess I should trade u for your scooter :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup homie:wave:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What up bro


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Thanks Liz, orange peel was driving me nuts lol


BUT AT LEAST YOU FIXXED THAT HEADACHE... LOL... IT LOOKS SHARP...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

801Rider said:


> Guess I should trade u for your scooter :cheesy:


 i knew you liked that scooter its cuz you could touch the ground ha


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Got it buffed out this morning


ummm id hit it :boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


you know u like it  









































very very **** :naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> you know u like it
> 
> *very very ***** :naughty::naughty::naughty:


Everything you say is, no need to clarify  :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Everything you say is, no need to clarify  :uh:


Ummmm so what u trying to say :uh:


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

Post pics of the trunk cleared fool


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

iHopp said:


> Post pics of the trunk cleared fool


 X2


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MANDO, HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD JUST DROPING A FRIENDLY BUMP...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

iHopp said:


> Post pics of the trunk cleared fool






























elspock84 said:


> X2


Sissy



Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY MANDO, HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD JUST DROPING A FRIENDLY BUMP...


Yes ma'am. Staying busy. Thanks for the bump


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sissy


Yes ma'am. Staying busy. Thanks for the bump [/QUOTE]


ummm i like ur chirt :naughty:

go to min 1:21


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao:


:wave::wave::wave: qvo buddy!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nada here bro, what's goin in your way


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

:fool2:


801Rider said:


> Sissy
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am. Staying busy. Thanks for the bump


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What up Moi :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Nada here bro, what's goin in your way


Not a damn thang. weather been too god damn crazy to paint. :banghead:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Shitty bro. I think our summer is almost over  been raining a lot lately


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Shitty bro. I think our summer is almost over  been raining a lot lately


been hotter than a motherfucker here. then it rains all night so i cant paint and pull da caddy out. :banghead:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

801Rider said:


> What up Moi :wave:


thatz nice loko


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks bro. Still learning


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

801Rider said:


> Thanks bro. Still learning


ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MANDO, HOPE ALL IS WELL HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND BRO...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Another set of wheels


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Another set of wheels


LOOKING GOOD MANDO... HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING GOOD MANDO... HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND...


Gracias....hope you had a good one too


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got that Regal cleared Sunday :cheesy:

































And in the sun


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

801Rider said:


> Got that Regal cleared Sunday :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going hit every show next year cant wait to dip in that bitch


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Got that Regal cleared Sunday :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gawd damn!!! Looks good homie :worship:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

iHopp said:


> Im going hit every show next year cant wait to dip in that bitch


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Gawd damn!!! Looks good homie :worship:


Thanks bro, not bad for my first set of patterns and done in a quickness too lol


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

that looks good homie


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks bro, learned alot on that one, time for the next one :shocked:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

First engine block came out pretty good  Valve covers, oil pan and timing cover werent really hit, used instead of masking lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Got that Regal cleared Sunday :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





801Rider said:


> First engine block came out pretty good  Valve covers, oil pan and timing cover werent really hit, used instead of masking lol



LOOKING GOOD MANDO... HOPE YOU ARE ENJOYING YOUR WEEKEND...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks....I was off all week :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

More parts for that engine


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

My homies been keeping me busy with his engine parts lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I also finally got around to doing my frame


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

looking good brotha! :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Thanks bro


:fool2:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> :ugh:


UMMMMM SORRY I MEANT :thumbsup::happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Working on another pedal car for a club member, he did all of the body work


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Hit it with some more Orion Silver and then shot some silver flake Monday night


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Went to my nieces birthday yesterday so I figured today had to have some kind of progress


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin: I'll probably add a few more things befor the final clear


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice work Mondo


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> :biggrin: I'll probably add a few more things befor the final clear


LOOKING GOOD MANDO...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh snap nice playset is done oh yeah


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Done :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Heres something different that I've been working on


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

After quite a bit of filler and blocking, and some SparkleEFX silver flake


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Some Kandy Magenta with some patterns in HOK Hot Pink PBC and HOK Passion PBC


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Some Kandy Magenta with some patterns in HOK Hot Pink PBC and HOK Passion PBC


 DAMN!!! Badass carnal!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Gracias bro. I'll try and get some pics tomorrow. We all know pearls and Kandies look best in the sun


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Gracias bro. I'll try and get some pics tomorrow. We all know pearls and Kandies look best in the sun


 Also nice huge tits look good in da sun :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :werd: :werd:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:h5:


801Rider said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Some Kandy Magenta with some patterns in HOK Hot Pink PBC and HOK Passion PBC


LOOKING GOOD MANDO... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING GOOD MANDO... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


 Thanks Liz, I should have some updates soon


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Started out about 3 weekends ago. Yes, yes, I should've worn a respirator, but the silver is like heaven :420:



















Had to get a silver base followed by some flake


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Taped out the patterns and put down bases, pearls and water drops (in the purple)


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Saturday, got the Kandy and clear taken care of :shocked:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

And Sunday, got some pics in the sun  :biggrin:


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

801Rider said:


> Some Kandy Magenta with some patterns in HOK Hot Pink PBC and HOK Passion PBC





801Rider said:


> And Sunday, got some pics in the sun  :biggrin:


dam bro you getting shit done ! :thumbsup:
Let me know when you need help on the 62


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

iHopp said:


> dam bro you getting shit done ! :thumbsup:
> Let me know when you need help on the 62


Thanks bro. Will do


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Started out about 3 weekends ago. Yes, yes, I should've worn a respirator, but the silver is like heaven :420:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: damn eres cabron!!! 
































I'd hit :boink: just sayin


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> :drama: damn eres cabron!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....I think :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Thanks....I think :scrutinize: :biggrin:


your welcome :boink:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


lmao puro pedo but honestly looking good mando! keep it up. i might be doing my boys monte this month hno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> lmao puro pedo but honestly looking good mando! keep it up. i might be doing my boys monte this month hno:


Thanks bro, make sure you post a lot of pics


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Mondo is the MAN!!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Thanks bro, make sure you post a lot of pics


becareful for what u ask for :wow: cause i like to spray flake in da nudes. that way i can have flake all over me :naughty: ill pm u those pics just for u


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

soloco said:


> Mondo is the MAN!!!!!


Thanks Scot



elspock84 said:


> becareful for what u ask for :wow: cause i like to spray flake in da nudes. that way i can have flake all over me :naughty: ill pm u those pics just for u


:uh: Pics of the car culero....and with you not in them....or showing up in some sort of reflection


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Thanks Scot
> 
> 
> :uh: Pics of the car culero....and with you not in them....or showing up in some sort of reflection


:tears: :tears: y u gotta be so mean


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sorry bro, you are just not my cup of tea  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Sorry bro, you are just not my cup of tea  :biggrin:


WHATEVER!!!!! :twak:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Don't handle rejection well do you?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Don't handle rejection well do you?


No not really most of us fat fucks dont :happysad:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP MANDO HERE GOES A BUMP BRO... TTT, HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks Liz


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

What up og ttt for Big daddy


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MANDO JUST DROPPING A QUICK BUMP HOMIE... TTT... HAPPY TO SEE YOU FLAKING AND DOING GRAPHICS BRO...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

plague said:


> What up og ttt for Big daddy


:wave: :wave:



Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY MANDO JUST DROPPING A QUICK BUMP HOMIE... TTT... HAPPY TO SEE YOU FLAKING AND DOING GRAPHICS BRO...


Thanks Liz, way better then doing black paint jobs on bikes :biggrin:


----------



## pimp66801 (Jul 5, 2008)

801Rider said:


> And Sunday, got some pics in the sun  :biggrin:




nice


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> Thanks Liz, way better then doing black paint jobs on bikes :biggrin:


SURE DOES HOMIE... NOW LETS BUMP YOU OUTTA PAGE 2... TTT FOO...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

pimp66801 said:


> nice


Thanks



Dreamwork Customs said:


> SURE DOES HOMIE... NOW LETS BUMP YOU OUTTA PAGE 2... TTT FOO...


:yes: It's all good, haven't been doing a damn thing :biggrin: Taking a break has been kinda nice lol. Thanks for the bump though


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sup bigotes :boink:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Sup bigotes :boink:


Sup tetas :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Sup tetas :uh:


:naughty:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> :ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> Sup bigotes :boink:





801Rider said:


> Sup tetas :uh:





elspock84 said:


> :naughty:





801Rider said:


> :ugh:





elspock84 said:


> :roflmao:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:YOU GUYS ARE FOOLS... HAVE FUN DURING YOUR BREAK MANDO...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:YOU GUYS ARE FOOLS... HAVE FUN DURING YOUR BREAK MANDO...


Always :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Okay, so had some spare time over this weekend and and the last 2 days and decided to buff out this trunk again, wasn't too happy with the first round. 

Much better this time


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Since business has been slow with the painting, figured I'd practice some other things :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Since business has been slow with the painting, figured I'd practice some other things :biggrin:


Get down Charlie brown :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Tryin


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn,Mando!Your skills have definitely expanded!Looking Good!Still got the 68?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

chulow95 said:


> Damn,Mando!Your skills have definitely expanded!Looking Good!Still got the 68?


x2 wuts up mando?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

chulow95 said:


> Damn,Mando!Your skills have definitely expanded!Looking Good!Still got the 68?


Thanks bro. No sir, its now in Cali :yes: Got a duece I'm working on now



Anson72 said:


> x2 wuts up mando?


Another day bro, just glad it hasn't been snowing much, but its been fucking cold lol


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

801Rider said:


> Thanks bro. No sir, its now in Cali :yes: Got a duece I'm working on now
> 
> 
> Another day bro, just glad it hasn't been snowing much, but its been fucking cold lol


I know, it sucks! Feels like i didnt even get a summer so it sucks that much more. I need to make it back to slc soon. I need a few things if you guys still have em


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What up Bro


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

801Rider said:


> What up Bro


Seeing whats up with you I was out back


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nothing new here bro. Just been kicking back


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MANDO, JUST WANT TO WISH YOU A HAPPY 2012, MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BE BLESSED... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Right back at ya Liz


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Some wheel wells :shocked: Didn't come out very good as they were just sprayed. This time, sanded them down good


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

After


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! They look great! :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> After


estan chiney! look good bigotes


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

DETONATER said:


> Wow! They look great! :h5:


Thanks, used your silver flake bro, I like it 



elspock84 said:


> estan chiney! look good bigotes


Gracias


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Some more random things


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice work mando


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

801Rider said:


> Okay, so had some spare time over this weekend and and the last 2 days and decided to buff out this trunk again, wasn't too happy with the first round.
> 
> Much better this time


THATS SOME GOOD TALENT THERE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> After


LOOKING HELLA GOOD MANDO... BACK TOO THE MOTHA F*CKEN TOP....


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LIVIN LOW IDAHO said:


> THATS SOME GOOD TALENT THERE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


Thanks bro


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING HELLA GOOD MANDO... BACK TOO THE MOTHA F*CKEN TOP....


Thanks Liz, haven't had a whole lot to post, but got the last stage of clear put on this bad boy last night


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Thanks Liz, haven't had a whole lot to post, but got the last stage of clear put on this bad boy last night



:fool2: chingon! great job bigotes!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks mija


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Thanks mija


awwww


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Cut and buffed out. Fellow club member wound up buffing it, came out pretty damn good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Cut and buffed out. Fellow club member wound up buffing it, came out pretty damn good


fucking badass!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Hopefully I can get some outside sun pics here soon


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got these done last night


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Cut and buffed out. Fellow club member wound up buffing it, came out pretty damn good





801Rider said:


> Got these done last night



LOOKING HELLA GOOD UP IN HERE... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MANDO...


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

801Rider said:


> Cut and buffed out. Fellow club member wound up buffing it, came out pretty damn good


thats badass bro!!!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Better idea on color for batts. My phone just doesn't take pics of Kandy very well at all


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks Liz & Rimo


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

wuaaaazzzzzzzapanin lol


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

tha wagon looks good carnal


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Gracias Moi


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

GOOD WORK BIG BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks bro. Was gonna start working on my wheel wells and decided I'm just gonna take them to get sand blasted, lol.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Whats goin on fool


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

where u been loco!!:squint:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Been busy


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

801Rider said:


> Been busy


still doin that badass work..keep it up:h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks bro. Haven't seen you in awhile


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Thanks bro. Was gonna start working on my wheel wells and decided I'm just gonna take them to get sand blasted, lol.


Lol good idea


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> Lol good idea


Saves me time lol. Vic is a good man


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt:drama:


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

801Rider said:


> Saves me time lol. Vic is a good man


 you know how i like getting paid


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

iHopp said:


> you know how i like getting paid


I'll just take it off your tab


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

801Rider said:


> I'll just take it off your tab


K that sounds good too lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Ahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

A little test panel. Still have more to add


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got a decent pic in the sun today


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Pinche bigotes you got down! Great work carnal!


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

LOOKING GOOD 801


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

801Rider said:


> Since business has been slow with the painting, figured I'd practice some other things :biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Pinche bigotes you got down! Great work carnal!


Thanks bro, gotta add two more colors, pics when done


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

bdiamond said:


> LOOKING GOOD 801


Thanks


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

ghettodreams said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


>


LOOKING REAL GOOD MANDO!!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTt for big daddy


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

LuxuriouS


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Been working on some interior pieces too :

Caca:

































Sanded down: 

















Re-sprayed and cleared:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Then the fun part:


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

TTT for mandos sick work


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

sup foo


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Looking good bigotes!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Looking good bigotes!


Gracias fool!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> TTT


Your dash is up next


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Door panels:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sun pics:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

KAKALAK said:


> nice!!!


Thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Sun pics:


:worship:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Then the fun part:


LOOKING PRETTY AWESOME MANDO!!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks Liz


Next up, dash my Lil bros Lincoln










Got rid of the speaker and signal ports









Some Orion Silver and a good coat of clear

















He's gonna get some airbrushing done, then it'll come back for a bit of flake and some brandy wine


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh I'm stealing this idea, thank you


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

plague said:


> Oh I'm stealing this idea, thank you


Hmmmm


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

FIRME work homie !


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks bro, I'll post some project pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> :ugh: :ugh:


I was bumping ur page pinche bigotes


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTt for big daddy


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

New project:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Some flake


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

About half way through


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Badass :wow:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Damn, you got down


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Badass :wow:





plague said:


> Damn, you got down


Thanks fellas


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Been a min since I posted in here. Time to catch up:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Back to my bros dash, after getting it back from airbrushing:

























And after some flake, Kandy, and clear


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

My bro taped up his wheels last night and I got them sprayed.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

big mando puttin it down!!!!keep it up bro !!!badass work


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

801Rider said:


> My bro taped up his wheels last night and I got them sprayed.


That's a sick ass color. What color is that?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

HOK Kandy Brandywine bro


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Outside pics


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Outside pics


HOT


----------



## pimp66801 (Jul 5, 2008)

Looking good Mando, Paint is looking hella tight!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sun pics of my lil bros dash :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

This bike came back for a refreshing


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Went with HOK Kandy Cobalt Blue, Oriental Blue, and a dark blue under a blue pearl


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Went with HOK Kandy Cobalt Blue, Oriental Blue, and a dark blue under a blue pearl


looks 20000xs better!! chingon like always bigotitos


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice work in here :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> looks 20000xs better!! chingon like always bigotitos





pancho1969 said:


> Nice work in here :h5:


Gracias fellas


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey I got a euro header panel and bumper filler that has a crack in both I was wondering how much would you charge to repair it?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bring them by bro so I can take a look at them


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

Do you still stay in Glendale? Pm me your number


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

U know this, PM on its way


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Next project for the homie plague 











Little bit of flake, gonna start laying out the patterns


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh snap I can't wait daddy


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

*POST*



801Rider said:


> :h5: :h5:


23,000 POST DAMN WHERE YOU BE POSTING AT


----------



## pimp66801 (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

plague said:


> Oh snap I can't wait daddy


Got a lil bit more done


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

pimp66801 said:


> :thumbsup:


What up foo, don't worry, I aint forgot about my nephew :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

801Rider said:


> Been a min since I posted in here. Time to catch up:


That badass there!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks Hess


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got them cleared 

























And the sun pic :shocked:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OH MY THATS GONNA BE NICE BIG DADDY, GONNA SET MY RIDE OFF, DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO SAY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn them backings on the seats are really nice.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

801Rider said:


> Been a min since I posted in here. Time to catch up:


looking great Mando!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

plague said:


> OH MY THATS GONNA BE NICE BIG DADDY, GONNA SET MY RIDE OFF, DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO SAY


Its gonna make your ride stand out, thats for sure 



MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn them backings on the seats are really nice.


Thanks  :thumbsup:



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> looking great Mando!!!


DAVE!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Heres a bike frame for my nephew









Gold Flake provided by Detonater 









Some Kandy Organic Green


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got it all wet sanded and gave airbrushing a go


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Couple more coats of kandy and clear. Will get it wet sanded here soon and off to the striper


----------



## pimp66801 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the hard work. I can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Got them cleared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Went with HOK Kandy Cobalt Blue, Oriental Blue, and a dark blue under a blue pearl



*BLUETIFUL... *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Been a min since I posted in here. Time to catch up:


THIS ONE IS BLUETIFUL TOO... LOVE THE NEW WORKS MANDO... HOPE LIFE IS TREATING YOU WELL...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Heres a bike frame for my nephew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chingon! badass work bigotes


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> *BLUETIFUL... *





Dreamwork Customs said:


> THIS ONE IS BLUETIFUL TOO... LOVE THE NEW WORKS MANDO... HOPE LIFE IS TREATING YOU WELL...


Thanks Liz, life is doing alright here, hope all is well with you too 



elspock84 said:


> chingon! badass work bigotes


Gracias


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Wetsanded and added some gold leaf over the weekend. Dropped it off at the pinstriper today for some lines and brought it back home for its final coat of clear  Should be wetsanded and buffed out by Friday :biggrin:


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

Dam you did airbrushing and leaf and stripes?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Stripes were done by Jeff


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

Hella sick mando! Can't wait to see you get down on your car!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

That's the real reason I'm taking so long :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sup loco :wave:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Came home and finished buffing out the bike and I just wasnt feeling the turns on it. They just didn't show up enough to me. So I put in some practice, and got them to come out quite a bit better this time around. Just gonna have to keep at it because that shit is testy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

801Rider said:


> :biggrin:


1 stop shop coming soon keep moving daddy


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

what brands u using (leafing,size)


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

mrchavez said:


> what brands u using (leafing,size)


One Shot size and Mona Lisa leaf (imitation)


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Next project:


















Got it sanded down today. Bodywork starts tomorrow


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

That's whats goin on lmao


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

That's a nice lOOKing frame! 
What's really goin on... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pics later


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Hopefully prime tomorrow


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh snap!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

A lil silver flake over dark blue base


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Think I'll just keep it


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

What's really goin on...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LMMFAO


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> A lil silver flake over dark blue base


Oh yeah talk dirty to me :fool2:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Hahahahahahaha foolio


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Some cobalt blue


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


>


:worship: pinche bigotes you got down!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Hell ya!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> :worship: pinche bigotes you got down!


Thanks bro


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

locorider said:


> Hell ya!


It's coming along


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yep that's nice


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Added some silver back in the mix


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Added some simple lines


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Lookin real good bro


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro



locorider said:


> Lookin real good bro


:h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Final coat of clear


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yep, hot


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got it cut and buffed


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

801Rider said:


> Got it cut and buffed


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

DETONATER said:


>


X644444444444477653222467898


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks fellas


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

801Rider said:


> Got it cut and buffed


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sup plague :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

What's up bro we had a goodtime my daughter was happy she won a award


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

801Rider said:


> Final coat of clear


WHAT'S UP MANDO, LOOKING HELLA GOOD... HAVE A GREAT WEEK...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

plague said:


> What's up bro we had a goodtime my daughter was happy she won a award


 :h5:



Dreamwork Customs said:


> WHAT'S UP MANDO, LOOKING HELLA GOOD... HAVE A GREAT WEEK...


Thanks Liz, you do the same


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What up bro


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> ...












Thanks for the great job Mando, you captured exactly what my son wanted. He lovin' it!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Cool bro, glad he likes it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Cool bro, glad he likes it


Yep that bike is on point


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

801Rider said:


> Got it cut and buffed


fuckin nice brother !!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks fellas, been busy and haven't posted much. Here is a Lowrider related project that I've been working on


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

After some fiberglass and filler


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Shot some primer to see where I'm at. Gonna need some more sanding for sure


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh snap


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Looks like new


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Its getting there lol


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Its getting there lol


Let me know when it's ready daddy


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

More progress


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what did that dash come out of ?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

77 Monte I believe


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

How much would you charge to paint to 2 blocks and 4 pump connecting rods


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Been slacking on pics, mainly cause this happened :angry: Dash fell off my stands


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got that fixed and taped up some patterns

















Added some flake


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Then came the Kandy

















And the clear


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Been slacking on pics, mainly cause this happened :angry: Dash fell off my stands


fuck!! made my asshole pucker up! i woulda been so fuckin pissed. but shit happens when we work in tight spaces :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> fuck!! made my asshole pucker up! i woulda been so fuckin pissed. but shit happens when we work in tight spaces :uh:


LMMFAO, weird thing is I didn't touch it at all when it fell. Didn't hit the stands with the air hose, I was turned around looking for something on my bench for a second and I heard it hit the ground :banghead:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> LMMFAO, weird thing is I didn't touch it at all when it fell. Didn't hit the stands with the air hose, I was turned around looking for something on my bench for a second and I heard it hit the ground :banghead:


Ay guey! It was da cucuy hno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> Ay guey! It was da cucuy hno:




mala suerte!!!!!!! :facepalm:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Ay guey! It was da cucuy hno:





npazzin said:


> mala suerte!!!!!!! :facepalm:


LOL


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Done


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Done


sassss!!! chingon pinche bigoton! hey carnal you going to las vergas next weekend?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

in the last pic u captured what knock over the dash and split quick.. now u got him on film posted up behind u .. ghost hunting in your future.lol..just kiddin homie... dash came out real good... looks wet wet.. keep up the good wrk:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> sassss!!! chingon pinche bigoton! hey carnal you going to las vergas next weekend?


Gracias bro. Ill be there all weekend :scrutinize:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

mrchavez said:


> in the last pic u captured what knock over the dash and split quick.. now u got him on film posted up behind u .. ghost hunting in your future.lol..just kiddin homie... dash came out real good... looks wet wet.. keep up the good wrk:thumbsup:


LOL, I wish it was him. I would've felt a lot better if I had someone to blame. Thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Gracias bro. Ill be there all weekend :scrutinize:


Sassss aver If i get a chance to MEAT you :wow: Ill be there friday night til monday mornin


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

mrchavez said:


> in the last pic u captured what knock over the dash and split quick.. now u got him on film posted up behind u .. ghost hunting in your future.lol..just kiddin homie... dash came out real good... looks wet wet.. keep up the good wrk:thumbsup:


LOL, I wish it was him. I would've felt a lot better if I had someone to blame. Thanks


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Sassss aver If i get a chance to MEAT you :wow: Ill be there friday night til monday mornin


LMMFAO @ meat cochino


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> LMMFAO @ meat cochino


Bwahahahahahahahaha! Hope to see u out there carnal. :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Bwahahahahahahahaha! Hope to see u out there carnal. :h5:


I'll be out there bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> I'll be out there bro


ill keep an eye out for u bro :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I haven't trimmed the 'stache since that pic was taken


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

if you look, most of it comes out of his nose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




elspock84 said:


> ill keep an eye out for u bro :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> I haven't trimmed the 'stache since that pic was taken


Wahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What up Spock


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> What up Spock


where u been foo?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Busy, post up the newest work soon lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Busy, post up the newest work soon lol


shit i took off a whole month. just got back to work last week  . just in time for da cold weather.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah, starting to get cold here too


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Speaker deck and sail panels next up:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Parts in primer


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Started with the speaker deck first


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SASSSSSSSSSSSSSS :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Based and cleared last night...will pattern to match


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

my boy gonna be lookin good daddy


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got the panels done and had a hell of a time getting the patterns to show


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Also did a lil bit more work to my bros dash


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CHINGON!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks bro


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Better be happy with it cuz I'm done :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Done with that cuz that's just the begining


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Hahahahaha


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

page 3??:nono:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LOL, been busy with cheap ass motorcycle jobs....nothing nice  I will have pics of a trike soon


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

Are you painting cars to?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Patterns are about what I'm willing to do, full car is too much work lol


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Patterns are about what I'm willing to do, full car is too much work lol


lmao :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Lucky your my brother :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Patterns are about what I'm willing to do, full car is too much work lol


Che vato huevon


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Real talk lol


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Lucky your my brother :uh:


:uh:  your the lucky one lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:loco:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:finger:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

How's the wetsanding going :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's some updates on the trike, yellow base followed up with some solar gold, standard gold flake, and lastly some lime gold Kandy


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

WTF WHERE'S THE UPDATES I KNOW U BEEN BUSY LOL


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LOL, I'll post some pics later today, but for now here are some pics of a test panel I was messing with


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's a Sportster that came in, that wanted some flake, lace and Kandy so I guess I can post the pics of that :biggrin:


























After doing the body work and blocking the primer I got it in laid out with some Orion Silver and 2 coats of clear


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Time for some simple lines:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

And some flake and lace


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

And heres where I'm at now sitting with Kandy and clear....still got to wetsand and clear one last time before the final cut and buff


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice :h5: old school look to it


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got the final clear coat on yesterday, just got to cut and buff


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:fool2:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Starting to cut and buff


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> :fool2:


What up Spock


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> What up Spock


Nada same ol Chet  bout to get down on my boys caddy coming up here soon.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nice homeboy, I'll be working on my bros Lincoln here rel soo, make sure to post updates


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Nice homeboy, I'll be working on my bros Lincoln here rel soo, make sure to post updates


A huevo I'll be taking shitload of pics


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:h5: Sounds good


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sanded and recleared


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Done


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:h5: Been to busy doing stock repaints. Your car is next bro


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

801Rider said:


> :h5: Been to busy doing stock repaints. Your car is next bro


It's ready


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:shocked:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:420:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Been awhile, been busy :biggrin:



































Flaked out 









Lace and sun like fades lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Kandied and cleared


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

DOPE!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Done


----------



## lastgrand (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## lastgrand (Apr 3, 2012)

jus want to say thanks for the great work was definatly a crowd pleaser in ogden at the cinco de mayo show. lookin forward to doing more business with you. BIG RESPECT


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Great work bro can't wait for the rest :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

its called a paint mask bigotes. look into it


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> Great work bro can't wait for the rest :h5:


You know it 



elspock84 said:


> its called a paint mask bigotes. look into it


I have one, but I like ruby red moco's


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> You know it
> 
> 
> 
> I have one, but I like ruby red moco's


no mames fuck that shit. lmao i like mine greenish yellow y con pelos


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Yours have flake in them I bet


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Yours have flake in them I bet


Nope Neva spray wit out a mask  but my eyelashes look mavalous!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> Nope Neva spray wit out a mask  but my eyelashes look mavalous!


Lmao hahaha


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Nope Neva spray wit out a mask  but my eyelashes look mavalous!


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

SEM Kandy Aqua Blue....looks quite a bit like HOK Oriental Blue. Hopefully can get this bad boy wetsanded and buffed out soon  Got this bike to flip


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> SEM Kandy Aqua Blue....looks quite a bit like HOK Oriental Blue. Hopefully can get this bad boy wetsanded and buffed out soon  Got this bike to flip


sem got some nice shit. i like their magenta.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Yes sir, I'll be trying more of their stuff for sure :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

One piece at a time lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Front fender and side panels on lol










Got to work on the tank last night


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Then primer....shooting clear right now, pics later


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bike looks x1000 better great job on it :h5:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Home stretch lil bro :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bike is all put back together  Just have to clean it up 






















New light bar is on and old cracked on is in the garbage


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice great job :h5:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Sick shit fosho


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bad ass job bro killer job on it


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Guess I should start posting pics again lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

And cleared


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Pics of the Suzuki after being cleaned up


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I had painted this one awhile back and the dude dropped it and overall just kind of banged it up


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Let me know what's next. Been working on your whammy tank


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Whammy tank


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

1st coat of primer sanded

















Final primer, gotta still block down


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Let me know what's next. Been working on your whammy tank


I can't wait to put that shit to use  great work bro keep it up:h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Whammy sprayed


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

looking chingon


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Doing what I can bro


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck that does look a hell of a lot better, can you post a pic of the inside of it? im trying to understand why it looked that way chrome, they make two tanks into one?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

get ur link out in the sun yet?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

npazzin said:


> fuck that does look a hell of a lot better, can you post a pic of the inside of it? im trying to understand why it looked that way chrome, they make two tanks into one?


It looks like it....they cut it, weld it, polish and chrome....as soon as the clear dry's I'll get a pic of the inside for you.



npazzin said:


> get ur link out in the sun yet?


Lincoln is my brothers...still have to clear it


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sportster....Flat black (before)


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

After...PPG Flex and Flat clear


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Another Harley


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Came out pretty good 









Here's the pics for npazzin



​


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Gas tank out in the sun :shocked:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Tank looks bad ass bro :h5:


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

801Rider said:


> Came out pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freddys ?


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


>


Looking good


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

iHopp said:


> Freddys ?


Yup


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

iHopp said:


> Freddys ?


:yes:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Finally got around to doing something with that trike


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

The trike, oh yeah


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

way too sick mondo....


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks fellas


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Thanks fellas


DONT THANK ME FOOL IM A HATER


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I got to get better about posting in this dead ass topic lol

Back on the trike, been busy on other shit thats boring :biggrin: This 0.15 is no joke :angry: :guns:









Figured I'd add a little more before clear


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Final clear


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

DOPE!!!!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Like that green, like the money in your pocket


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh yeah


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

plague said:


> Like that green, like the money in your pocket


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good!! :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

DETONATER said:


> Looking good!! :h5:


Thanks bro.

Lied about the last coat of clear....tape lines were something else, so I sanded them as far as I felt comfortable and came in with a tiny bit of green pearl (KK literally covered the 'marblizing' where it the darkest) along with 3 more coats of clear :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

That thing looks like it could fly


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LOL


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

Like always you got some nice work. Can't wait to see more


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

charlies85cutti said:


> Like always you got some nice work. Can't wait to see more


Thanks bro...Sun came out today and I'm getting ready to ship it back to SJ


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Wow....I've been lazy. Time to bring some pics back to this topic. Not are all 'lowrider' related, but something is better than nothing.

Lets start off with this POS HD tank :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Dude initially wanted me to 'save the pinstripe'. Starting sanding on it and seen the shit coming out of bottom of the tank....told him it should be blasted.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

This is how it came out after getting blasted :facepalm:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm no fabricator, told him he should junk it and get a new one, otherwise I'd have to go with filler. He was on a time crunch and didn't want to shell out the money for a new tank. So I started layering in filler. Did it in about 3 layers. I'd rather build it up then just slop it in there in one shot.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Then came the primer and more sanding lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Base and clear for the graphics


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

After graphics and final clear


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Cut and buffed 

































Pics the guy sent me after putting it back on the bike


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here is a bike frame that received some Kandy Magenta with a textured/marbelized look 










Flake


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

First round of textured black, kandy and clear


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Parts were sanded down to flatten the orange peel from the flake and get some decals added


















Final Clear


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Quickie Ducati job :biggrin:



























Done


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks bro. Have a few more I still need to post


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Kawasaki Cafe Racer style kit....started with the wheels


























In the sun


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Then the actual kit and tank


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sanded out some blemishes


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got those in primer


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Base, stripes and intercoat clear. Customer wanted to add decals


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Cleared, cut and buffed


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's some more parts 

This had been rattle canned twice :ugh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Yes, paint right over decals :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

To temporarily hold the parts together, I used some clamps and a hot soldering iron to stitch them together


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I hit the areas with some 80 grit if I remember correctly and used a dremel to create a little valley for the resin to bond and then applied some fiber


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

While that cured, I had some rattle can paint to remove

















Then primer

















Then paint and clear for the tank and rear panel. Went with Orion Silver


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Back to the cracked parts, sanded down the front facing sides, and prepped for glaze


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Sanded out

























Primer


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Because these parts had some bodywork and i used 120 to sand the rattle can, I wetsanded them again for final primer.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Then they got painted and cleared


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

hit with 2000 and buffed out


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice work TTT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks lil bro. Here's the most recent, I'll keep this one more simple. Before and after pics


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

After


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Google bike they work for google


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nope. Dude just liked the idea


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Fuckin nerd lol clean work though:h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

keeping busy huh carnal!! :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Yes sir


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Been a min...post at least one job that has got done 

This came back to me, don't know what the fuck happened on the tank. Customer said she had spilled some gas on it, but never seen gas split the clear like that, then she had dropped the bike on the trailer after picking it up the first time and messed up the rear fender :uh: ....oh well, got it redone after blasting the tank and stripping the fenders back down to metal



































No mo kandy :loco:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you had any issues with body work on fairings? 

I'm working on an R6 right now and I'm deciding if it's worth the time, it needs a LOT of work. .


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

No issues, but I have never caked on filler either


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's a project that is on the home stretch....figure I'll post some pics


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

There was flake....just not enough 











And after, using mini flake....I think it sparkles better than standard


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Flake all done


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

First wave of patterns and kandy



















































































And a sun pic


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's where I'm at now...wet sanding this shit down 










Nice and flat 









So I can add some more stuff 

















Doing that on all these pieces is no joke lol


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

801Rider said:


> Been a min...post at least one job that has got done
> 
> This came back to me, don't know what the fuck happened on the tank. Customer said she had spilled some gas on it, but never seen gas split the clear like that, then she had dropped the bike on the trailer after picking it up the first time and messed up the rear fender :uh: ....oh well, got it redone after blasting the tank and stripping the fenders back down to metal
> 
> ...



How do you do the shading with the black?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Used an airbrush


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

801Rider said:


> Used an airbrush


I figured that much but do you do the darker area first then adjust 
the air or do you thin out the the black.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Black was done last. Dark grey is HOK galaxy grey


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Projects


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

That shit looks bad ass!!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks bro...last of the parts have been cleared


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks bro u do some killer work


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> Thanks bro u do some killer work


Collaboration  You deserve credit for all that finger printing, you spent a lot of time doing that lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

All done and put back together


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

801Rider said:


> All done and put back together


That mofo is sick!!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks bro


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Got behind posting projects

This one needed a lot of body work


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

All put together, pretty cool bike


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah that's nice now


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks bro


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MANDO PAINTED MY SONS FISH TANK BIKE THANKS BIG DADDY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Any time bro


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Saddle bags on that bicycle is a cool idea


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

npazzin said:


> Saddle bags on that bicycle is a cool idea


Thanks


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Post up some stuff mando


----------

